# 200kg Deadlift challenge



## jw007

*I swiped below from powerlifting uk forum*

*Some to Uk PLters having a laugh with a 200kg DL rep challenge*

*I was thinking I might have ago, but im super unfit:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

*I watched video,Its awesome:thumbup1: and it looks like a right laugh, the cameraderie in that gym is what its all about*

we all did this wed night the rules are

200kg on the bar

all reps are to touch the floor but not stop on the floor

if you rest you must rest at the top

only belt allowed

and all reps must be locked out/no half reps

leader board from leeds

andy bolton 26

brian reynolds 25

jim nuttall 21

gee mattison 20

ollie 16

paul reynolds 15

roni gordon 14

pat griffin 12

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaee1p_200kg-deadlift-reps_sport<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## solidcecil

i would get..........

none!

soon will get one though! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

I think once darren gets his grip up abit he'll do really well in those circumstanses


----------



## jw007

Dsahna said:


> I think once darren gets his grip up abit he'll do really well in those circumstanses


He had ago

Got 10 I think

But I know he has much more in him:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Lol bet that's a good laugh with a few mates.


----------



## dmcc

I got 2x10, on video except SOMEONE threw a queeny strop and smashed his phone up the other day. I'm very willing to give it another go though...


----------



## TOBE

I can only get 1!!

26 wtf! :lol: 200kg x 10 is quality mate!


----------



## martin brown

I may have a go tomorrow


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :give it heeps marty:cursing:


----------



## coldo

Seen this vid the other day, looks like well good fun... and hard!


----------



## BLUTOS

lol bloody brilliant! Cool Gym to have a power lifting zone. Amazing lifts by all!


----------



## solidcecil

gona try 200kg dealift in the next few weeks


----------



## big_jim_87

with straps i would rep out like 12 just grip maybe 2-3 grip is shocking!


----------



## anabolic ant

i might have a go at this after me legs are sorted...

can easy get 12-14 reps on 180kg,no straps,no belt and a little chalk,another 20kg shouldnt be too much harder,hopefully!!!!


----------



## jw007

I reckon I would have a heart attack PMSL

1st attempt I would use wraps as only got half a forearm lol

Then would try agian without, see what difference it makes


----------



## anabolic ant

jw007 said:


> I reckon I would have a heart attack PMSL
> 
> 1st attempt I would use wraps as only got half a forearm lol
> 
> Then would try agian without, see what difference it makes


reckon you'll be fine,your a beast...you'll be pulling that with one arm lifts!!!


----------



## jw007

anabolic ant said:


> reckon you'll be fine,your a beast...you'll be pulling that with one arm lifts!!!


high reps, weight irrelvant, currently struggle mate, fitness

SO I warm with one reps sets just to get cns prepped

But interesting to give go....

I would suggest 15 plus with no specific training


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> only belt allowed
> 
> and all reps must be locked out/no half reps
> 
> <o></o>


Ooops, 2 things that would mess up your chances 



jw007 said:


> I reckon I would have a heart attack PMSL
> 
> 1st attempt I would use wraps as only got half a forearm lol
> 
> Then would try agian without, see what difference it makes


Ahhh, getting the excuses in 1st, 

I think your heart would pop too x


----------



## godsgifttoearth

26x 200kg. andy bolton isnt human.

im not that far off that. i can do 200kg 3 times! :s

maybe in 10years if im lucky?

infact i just saw that you werent allowed straps. in that case, 0.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Ooops, 2 things that would mess up your chances
> 
> Ahhh, getting the excuses in 1st,
> 
> I think your heart would pop too x


ok are you challenging me then mate???? :thumb:


----------



## godsgifttoearth

jw007 said:


> ok are you challenging me then mate???? :thumb:


do it man! just load up on some ephedrine and you'll monster it.


----------



## jw007

godsgifttoearth said:


> do it man! just load up on some ephedrine and you'll monster it.


he needs to accept, I like to beat him, and will need aforfeit


----------



## anabolic ant

jw007 said:


> high reps, weight irrelvant, currently struggle mate, fitness
> 
> SO I warm with one reps sets just to get cns prepped
> 
> But interesting to give go....
> 
> I would suggest 15 plus with no specific training


i'm sure you'll be smashing it!!!

i havent previously done single rep warm ups...might give this a go...could be whats sapping my energy,doing too many warm ups!!!

15 is pretty substantial...

that'd be a result!!!

i'll give it a whirl in the next 2-3 weeks,see whats in the tank...and report back!!!


----------



## Dig

I reckon you and Nytol would have a decent battle Joe, my money would be on Nytol as i reckon he has superior fitness:whistling: although he would probably insist on pausing each rep which might knock a couple off:laugh:

Also bear in mind this was done after a full squat session not fresh...


----------



## Guest

See i was all up for this until i realized you have to keep the bar moving and can't pause on the ground. I simply can not deadlift that way. With one second pauses i am pretty sure i could do a lot.....


----------



## Nytol

Dig said:


> I reckon you and Nytol would have a decent battle Joe, my money would be on Nytol as i reckon he has superior fitness:whistling: although he would probably insist on pausing each rep which might knock a couple off:laugh:
> 
> Also bear in mind this was done after a full squat session not fresh...


Where is your video mate, 

I don't do touch and go reps but I will have a go for a laugh, my muscular endurance is p1ss poor, always has been, so it will be interesting.


----------



## anabolic ant

Con said:


> See i was all up for this until i realized you have to keep the bar moving and can't pause on the ground. I simply can not deadlift that way. With one second pauses i am pretty sure i could do a lot.....


i'm sure you'd nail this easy mate,your a mountain of strength!!!!

guess if your groomed into 1 way of lifting,be hard to change all of a sudden!!!

i'm guessing they are how dorian yates perfoms his in his blood n guts tape!!!

i pretty much always done my deads this way!!!


----------



## Guest

anabolic ant said:


> i'm sure you'd nail this easy mate,your a mountain of strength!!!!
> 
> guess if your groomed into 1 way of lifting,be hard to change all of a sudden!!!
> 
> i'm guessing they are how dorian yates perfoms his in his blood n guts tape!!!
> 
> i pretty much always done my deads this way!!!


No i can not do them like Yates did either because he did not lower it all the way to the ground i found this method to be terrible on my lower back.

I have only ever done deadlifts where i treat every rep as a single.

I have tried doing the bouncing method and all that gave me was a head ache!


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> ok are you challenging me then mate???? :thumb:


Yes my little bum fluff, why not x

Has to be as stated, no straps, no half reps, full lock out, not 'Joe's Lockout'

Also has to be filmed, from the side so lockout can be judged, (I know you and your 3/4 rep $hit).

No excuses about no one to film, put your camera on a bench.



jw007 said:


> he needs to accept, I like to beat him, and will need aforfeit


Forfeit??? Surely your victory would be prize enough?



Con said:


> See i was all up for this until i realized you have to keep the bar moving and can't pause on the ground. I simply can not deadlift that way. With one second pauses i am pretty sure i could do a lot.....


We shall make the exception for you, as I want to see what you can do. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> We shall make the exception for you, as I want to see what you can do. :beer:


Ok sure why not.

I am just starting a new strength cycle of training and am going to include 20 rep deadlifts in there so i may as well just keep going IF i manage to hit 20 with 440lb....It may take a few weeks to build up to it TBH.


----------



## anabolic ant

Con said:


> No i can not do them like Yates did either because he did not lower it all the way to the ground i found this method to be terrible on my lower back.
> 
> I have only ever done deadlifts where i treat every rep as a single.
> 
> I have tried doing the bouncing method and all that gave me was a head ache!


i must be lucky...cos i dont have lower back problems with yates style lifts...

saying this,i'm gonna start employing the single rep system into my lifts,reckon this is where i've been going wrong...and taxing myself out too much for the heavy lifts!!!

dont know about headaches...all i get is a clear head afterwards


----------



## Aftershock

Yes I think for all those used to doing "proper" deads the not pausing each rep would be a bitch, as its got to throw your grove out quite a bit.


----------



## Dig

Nytol said:


> Where is your video mate,
> 
> I don't do touch and go reps but I will have a go for a laugh, my muscular endurance is p1ss poor, always has been, so it will be interesting.


Was struggling with sciatica at that time, eased off now, however tore the muscle under my armpit deadlifting last night:lol: Nice and swollen however not too much bruising so not a bad tear, think it could be a rotator cuff muscle that inserts around that point dont think its lat:confused1:

I still think you will manage a fair few although i think it is hard to get used to touch and go reps if you usually pause.

Con- I think 20+ is def achievable if you had a few weeks concentrating on higher reps.


----------



## Aftershock

^^^^^^ Id like to see say a 60 sec time limit as opposed to not being able to pause.


----------



## MXD

My best is 10, I'd like 15.


----------



## Ellis

have a go JW and let us know how you get on, i think il give it a try next week.


----------



## Nytol

Dig said:


> Was struggling with sciatica at that time, eased off now, however tore the muscle under my armpit deadlifting last night:lol: Nice and swollen however not too much bruising so not a bad tear, think it could be a rotator cuff muscle that inserts around that point dont think its lat:confused1:
> 
> I still think you will manage a fair few although i think it is hard to get used to touch and go reps if you usually pause.
> 
> Con- I think 20+ is def achievable if you had a few weeks concentrating on higher reps.


Your not having much luck are you mate!


----------



## Guest

so has anyone on here done this yet with a vid as proof? cos im calling BS on anything without a vid.


----------



## Nytol

mikex101 said:


> so has anyone on here done this yet with a vid as proof? cos im calling BS on anything without a vid.


Got to have the vids as said above, :thumb:

If we start getting some, I'll merge them all together in a no bollocks thread, as I think it will be good.

Some actual training on the board for a change, , I'm glad I'm sitting down


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Ooops, 2 things that would mess up your chances
> 
> Ahhh, getting the excuses in 1st,
> 
> *I think your heart would pop too x*


Im am in no doubt whatsover that by doing this I indeed put my life in danger



Nytol said:


> Yes my little bum fluff, why not x
> 
> *HELL YEAH*
> 
> Has to be as stated, no straps, no half reps, full lock out, not 'Joe's Lockout'
> 
> *Whatever*
> 
> Also has to be filmed, from the side so lockout can be judged, (I know you and your 3/4 rep $hit).
> 
> No excuses about no one to film, put your camera on a bench.
> 
> *Yawnnnn, I will worry about me, you take care of business your end*
> 
> Forfeit??? Surely your victory would be prize enough?
> 
> *No fckin way mate*
> 
> *If im to kick your ar5e again, I want some sort of recognition or prize, Just so I can RUB this sh1t in for a long time to come..*
> 
> *
> End of day, I might not win anyway:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *
> You should know me by now, Thats the way I roll:thumb:*


----------



## jw007

Ellis said:


> have a go JW and let us know how you get on, i think il give it a try next week.


I wil def do and video, BUT im going to withhold result until all major players results in..

Im not giving any of you fckers a target:thumb:

However, You guys are quite welcome to post your results:whistling:


----------



## Ellis

jw007 said:


> I wil def do and video, BUT im going to withhold result until all major players results in..
> 
> Im not giving any of you fckers a target:thumb:
> 
> However, You guys are quite welcome to post your results:whistling:


lol, the targets already set by mr bolton, i know i wont beat that for sure but i know a man that just might!


----------



## jw007

Ellis said:


> lol, the targets already set by mr bolton, i know i wont beat that for sure but i know a man that just might!


Yeah well, Its not Mr Bolton I need to beat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

subscribed. be interesting to see this


----------



## jw007

Apparently Nytol has done his and videod them

I would feel more comfortable if he forwarded vid on to some "neutral" so he cant do again once he knows he will get his ar5e kicked lol


----------



## Guest

I just did heavy deads on Wednesday so my backs fried. Ill see how i feel on Sunday. Not overly hopeful like but i think ill give it a go. My max is only 250/260 so cant see me getting more than around 7-8.


----------



## Nytol

I have indeed done mine, and funny enough said exactly the same as the old man did, (before reading this), that I was not giving him my number to have a target to shoot for 

As I said, once you have done and videoed yours, we shall post up together, you can even be on the phone to me at the time and do a "1,2,3, post"

I also think the date will be embedded in the video properties somewhere?

The ball is in your court, but make sure you Will is up to date, and that you leave me your tightest T shirts, x


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> I have indeed done mine, and funny enough said exactly the same as the old man did, (before reading this), that I was not giving him my number to have a target to shoot for
> 
> As I said, once you have done and videoed yours, we shall post up together, you can even be on the phone to me at the time and do a "1,2,3, post"
> 
> I also think the date will be embedded in the video properties somewhere?
> 
> The ball is in your court, but make sure you Will is up to date, and that you leave me your tightest T shirts, x


As I tried to text you earlier, but phone is fcked again,

Yes you are corect I would rather die during set than lose:lol: :lol: :lol:

However, its not the reps that im worried about, I could man up and bang out whatever is required on that front (heart attack aside), Its my grip going that will be my downfall

ANyway, I got a good reason to bang in some tren now for next week:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I could only get about 6 or 7 I reckon back is fvcked but will aim for 10 and hope it doesn't snap:lol:


----------



## curlie

jw007 said:


> As I tried to text you earlier, but phone is fcked again,
> 
> Yes you are corect I would rather die during set than lose:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, its not the reps that im worried about, I could man up and bang out whatever is required on that front *(heart attack aside)*, Its my grip going that will be my downfall
> 
> ANyway, I got a good reason to bang in some tren now for next week:thumbup1:


Oh dear lol.......... if anything happens to you can i have your shed ? :lol: :lol:

Ps doesnt say anything about oxygen either :whistling:


----------



## jw007

curlie said:


> Oh dear lol.......... if anything happens to you can i have your shed ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Ps doesnt say anything about oxygen either* :whistling:


I hear you brother:beer:

You can have a go too mate


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> As I tried to text you earlier, but phone is fcked again,
> 
> Yes you are corect I would rather die during set than lose:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, its not the reps that im worried about, I could man up and bang out whatever is required on that front (heart attack aside), Its my grip going that will be my downfall
> 
> ANyway, I got a good reason to bang in some tren now for next week:thumbup1:


Are we trying to plant a seed re your phone not working to give an excuse as to why it was not filmed, as your too tight to buy a proper camera?

Deadlift is a true test of strength, inc grip, you are only as strong as your weakest link, 

Tren? I see, trying to cheat already, but that is fine, it will only make your already poor fitness worse, crack on my good man, :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

curlie said:


> Oh dear lol.......... if anything happens to you can i have your shed ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps doesnt say anything about oxygen either :whistling:


Bring a defibrillator for him.

Doing touch and go reps was very strange indeed.

I think this needs to be forwarded to

*Konstantinovs!*


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Are we trying to plant a seed re your phone not working to give an excuse as to why it was not filmed, as your too tight to buy a proper camera?
> 
> *NOPE, I have a new camera coming and I have already organised for 2 dudes to film at same time*
> 
> *No fck ups this time baby*
> 
> Deadlift is a true test of strength, inc grip, you are only as strong as your weakest link,
> 
> *That is why I have just ordered as we speak a super duper strong bottle of liquid chalk (express delivery)*
> 
> *
> *Tren? I see, trying to cheat already, but that is fine, it will only make your already poor fitness worse, crack on my good man, :thumb:


Dont see any rules about what drugs you can take????? Hell if I thinki t will help I will be coked up to the fckin eyeballs on the day

Win at all costs:beer:

Now, about this forefeit:whistling: Any suggestions

Bare in mind, Ive has a year off virtually, got a torn arm, shot knee, so really there is no way i can beat you:whistling: So lets make it really harsh









Would be great to see me do something embarassing eh:thumbup1:

xxxxxxxx

ps

If I die, I die


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Dont see any rules about what drugs you can take????? Hell if I thinki t will help I will be coked up to the fckin eyeballs on the day
> 
> *I DO NOT DOUBT YOU WILL BE FOR ONE SECOND *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I REMEMBER WELL THE TIME YOU CAME AND TRIED TO BEAT ME, (FAILED), AND WAS ON SO MANY STIMS YOU LOOKED LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT TO DIE AFTER, * :lol:
> 
> Win at all costs:beer:
> 
> Now, about this forefeit:whistling: Any suggestions
> 
> Bare in mind, Ive has a year off virtually, got a torn arm, shot knee, so really there is no way i can beat you:whistling: So lets make it really harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great to see me do something embarassing eh:thumbup1:
> 
> *
> LOSING TO ME ON THE ONE LIFT YOU ARE **PROBABLY** STRONGER ON, WOULD BE EMBARRASSING ENOUGH, THEN I WOULD HAVE TOTAL DOMINATION.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PLUS YOU EMBARRASS YOUR SELF ENOUGH * :thumb:
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> ps
> 
> If I die, I die
> 
> *MAYBE YOU NEED TO DIG OUT THAT OTHER TOP YOU NEVER GOT ME NOW THEN MR BALBOA?*


----------



## Nytol

The other good thing is, this was only my 2nd deadlift session since hurting my knee training legs with James and Darren about 3-4 months ago.

So I am very confident I can beat what ever I may have done today, should I need to 

I was also all alone, no bum chums to hold my camera, load my bar, or psych me up, even my Nose Tork had dried up :sad:.

When my little, but wide mate gets back from the Olympia, he'd get another 3 reps out of me just by shouting.

It's all good Baby


----------



## jw007

What The time I destroyed you with 285kg SLDL:whistling: And you had to post on here that i was the KING:thumb:

Or the time I came up to your back yard, 1 month after having my cast taken off and still out benched you:whistling:

OK deal, If I lose I will get you that top (have you worn the other one yet)

IF i win.... I will think about that now


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> The other good thing is, this was only my 2nd deadlift session since hurting my knee training legs with James and Darren about 3-4 months ago.
> 
> So I am very confident I can beat what ever I may have done today, should I need to
> 
> *Too late, its over you have done it*
> 
> I was also all alone, no bum chums to hold my camera, load my bar, or psych me up, even my Nose Tork had dried up :sad:.
> 
> When my little, but wide mate gets back from the Olympia, he'd get another 3 reps out of me just by shouting.
> 
> It's all good Baby


BOOO FCKIN HOOOO:crying: :crying: :crying:

MAN THE FCK UP

Dont wanna hear no whiny pussy boy excuse:nono:

YOU DO, OR DO NOT

THERE IS NO TRY


----------



## jw007

Originally Posted by *jw007* 

Dont see any rules about what drugs you can take????? Hell if I thinki t will help I will be coked up to the fckin eyeballs on the day

*I DO NOT DOUBT YOU WILL BE FOR ONE SECOND * 

*
*

*
I REMEMBER WELL THE TIME YOU CAME AND TRIED TO BEAT ME, (FAILED), AND WAS ON SO MANY STIMS YOU LOOKED LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT TO DIE AFTER, * :lol:

Win at all costs:beer:

Now, about this forefeit:whistling: Any suggestions

Bare in mind, Ive has a year off virtually, got a torn arm, shot knee, so really there is no way i can beat you:whistling: So lets make it really harsh









Would be great to see me do something embarassing eh:thumbup1:

*
**LOSING TO ME ON THE ONE LIFT YOU ARE **PROBABLY** STRONGER* *ON**, WOULD BE EMBARRASSING ENOUGH, THEN I WOULD HAVE TOTAL DOMINATION.*

*
*

*
PLUS YOU EMBARRASS YOUR SELF ENOUGH * :thumb:

xxxxxxxx

*JUST THOUGHT I WOULD HI-LIGHT THAT BIT:beer:* :beer:


----------



## Dezw

6 for me.


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> What The time I destroyed you with 285kg SLDL:whistling: And you had to post on here that i was the KING:thumb:
> 
> *
> YES YOU DID, AND YES YOU WERE *  *, THE ONE AND ONLY TIME.*
> 
> Or the time I came up to your back yard, 1 month after having my cast taken off and still out benched you:whistling:
> 
> *I THINK YOU HAVE SOME MEMORY ISSUES THERE MY MAN.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I DID A PERFECT PAUSED REP WITH 200KG (OR WHAT EVER WEIGHT WE WERE USING), YOU DID A SUPER FAST BOUNCY REP, WHICH LED JAMES TO WINCE AS HE THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO RIP YOUR PEC OFF AGAIN.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> THEN I DID A TRIPLE DROP PRE EXHAUST ON TRICEPS, WHICH YOU DECIDED NOT TO DO, (AFTER I DID MINE), AND I STILL BEAT YOU ON DIPS, EVEN AFTER YOUR SNEAKY OPT OUT.*
> 
> *
> IT IS CLEAR NOW THAT EVERY FUTURE TRAINING SESSION WILL HAVE TO BE FILMED TO HELP YOUR EARLY ON SET ALZHEIMER'S.*
> 
> OK deal, If I lose I will get you that top (have you worn the other one yet)
> 
> IF i win.... I will think about that now
> 
> *I CAN BUY MY OWN TOPS, BUT THANK YOU, WINNING IS ENOUGH, WHICH AT THE START I WAS NOT EVEN BOTHERED ABOUT, I JUST WANTED TO SEE YOU PASS OUT AFTER DOING HIGH REPS, * :lol:


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Originally Posted by *jw007*
> 
> Dont see any rules about what drugs you can take????? Hell if I thinki t will help I will be coked up to the fckin eyeballs on the day
> 
> *I DO NOT DOUBT YOU WILL BE FOR ONE SECOND *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I REMEMBER WELL THE TIME YOU CAME AND TRIED TO BEAT ME, (FAILED), AND WAS ON SO MANY STIMS YOU LOOKED LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT TO DIE AFTER, * :lol:
> 
> Win at all costs:beer:
> 
> Now, about this forefeit:whistling: Any suggestions
> 
> Bare in mind, Ive has a year off virtually, got a torn arm, shot knee, so really there is no way i can beat you:whistling: So lets make it really harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great to see me do something embarassing eh:thumbup1:
> 
> *
> **LOSING TO ME ON THE ONE LIFT YOU ARE **PROBABLY** STRONGER* *ON**, WOULD BE EMBARRASSING ENOUGH, THEN I WOULD HAVE TOTAL DOMINATION.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PLUS YOU EMBARRASS YOUR SELF ENOUGH * :thumb:
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> *JUST THOUGHT I WOULD HI-LIGHT THAT BIT:beer:* :beer:


Emphasis on the 'Probably', there are strap and lock out issues to address there sexy, getting it up to mid thigh does not equal a lift 

Just watched myself again, 

I am uploading it today, but it will be locked, and private until your unveiling, :beer:


----------



## Dezw

Just watched the video, the reps are not good, lift it up ok but then the bar is dropped fast and bounced off the floor then lifted up again, not a proper rep for me.

Much harder to lift bar up and back down in control.


----------



## jw007

*I DID A PERFECT PAUSED REP WITH 200KG (OR WHAT EVER WEIGHT WE WERE USING), YOU DID A SUPER FAST BOUNCY REP, WHICH LED JAMES TO WINCE AS HE THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO RIP YOUR PEC OFF AGAIN.*

*I DID 2 REPS, YOU DID 1...ASSISTED*

*THEN I DID 180KG X 2 ON INCLINE..YOU DID 0*

*I CAN BUY MY OWN TOPS, BUT THANK YOU, WINNING IS ENOUGH, WHICH AT THE START I WAS NOT EVEN BOTHERED ABOUT, I JUST WANTED TO SEE YOU PASS OUT AFTER DOING HIGH REPS, *

*WINNING IS NOT ENOUGH FOR ME, IT NEEDS TO BE RUBBED IN RELENTLESLY WITH A TROPHY OR SOME SH1T THAT CAN BE BANDIED AROUND AND SHOWN TO PEOPLE*

THATS THE WAY I ROLE MATE


----------



## MaKaVeLi

That black guy (Brian Reynolds) looks like a juiced up 2Pac.


----------



## jw007

Dezw said:


> Just watched the video, the reps are not good, lift it up ok but then the bar is dropped fast and bounced off the floor then lifted up again, not a proper rep for me.
> 
> Much harder to lift bar up and back down in control.


TBH thats the idea, speed DL, if you rest at bottom a lot of people could go on forever

everyone gets to bounce so its not a proper DL as such But everyone is using same technique so alls fair


----------



## winger

Let the games begin. Great thread and very fun to read.

Let's see some videos. :beer:


----------



## Van

I did 140kg for 10 reps 3 sets yesterday and i have just added them to my routine, i dont know about 200kg! very impressive!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Interesting although It'll be awhile before I'm anywhere hitting high enough reps.

There is a decent site on the net I have seen Jame and Nytol post vids before. They even do HD so video always looks crisp. Or Youtube will work.

Joe would have to get a vid camera that does video higher than 200x200 resolution and more than 5fps for it to be excepted though!!

In the meantime I need to sort my grip out..... will be watching this thread.


----------



## martin brown

Had a go today - 19 reps :






My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.

No belt, no straps, no wraps.


----------



## TaintedSoul

martin brown said:


> Had a go today - 19 reps :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.
> 
> No belt, no straps, no wraps.


Good effort Martin, really good. :thumb: :beer:

Think you could have squezed out one more for 20 reps?


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> Had a go today - 19 reps :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.
> 
> No belt, no straps, no wraps.


That was fckin awesome mate.. :thumb: :beer:

Bet your fcked now:lol: :lol:

On dear, I have no clue what my grip can take..

Can def see you had more if not for grip


----------



## martin brown

Cheers JW. It was hard work that's for sure.

BUT I have been off training for 2 weeks and just come back from swine flu so I'm hardly top form either


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice one Martin, lol at the guy "****ing hell, what you do that for, what a sh1t grip you've got":lol:


----------



## nibbsey

martin brown said:


> Had a go today - 19 reps :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.
> 
> No belt, no straps, no wraps.


 $hit the bed, that was awesome man. I am properly impressed..

Repped


----------



## Ellis

MaKaVeLi said:


> That black guy (Brian Reynolds) looks like a juiced up 2Pac.


natural actually.


----------



## Ellis

martin brown said:


> Had a go today - 19 reps :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.
> 
> No belt, no straps, no wraps.


i think you have another 1 or 2 in there martin


----------



## jw007

Ellis said:


> i think you have another 1 or 2 in there martin


what do you think you can get keith??


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Ellis said:


> natural actually.


If he is then that's fkn awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg

Bloody amazing well done Martin


----------



## GHS

Ellis said:


> natural actually.


 I wouldn't have thought any of those that were liftting in the video were natural :confused1:

Fair dues if he is.

GHS


----------



## BigDom86

wheres the vid? cant see it


----------



## TaintedSoul

In the video they doing 200kg's including bar. I assume 6 x 25kg's + 2 x 15kg and the bar 20kg?

Not 200kg + the bar. It's 200kg including the bar?


----------



## BigDom86

video link plz...


----------



## martin brown

Ellis said:


> i think you have another 1 or 2 in there martin


Cheers mate


----------



## TaintedSoul

martin brown said:


> Cheers mate


Here it is, was in the very first post here.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaee1p_200kg-deadlift-reps_sport


----------



## BigDom86

TaintedSoul said:


> Here it is, was in the very first post here.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaee1p_200kg-deadlift-reps_sport


thx alot mate. some beasts there! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, what a cool thread, fantastic.

These dudes are way out of my league, I could not even do one rep with that weight.

I cant imagine how tired one would be after that.

Martin, I imbed that for you......

This is going to be really fun.


----------



## dmcc

Damn you Martin, for a short time I was in the lead :lol: If only DC55 hadn't had a girly strop and smashed his phone up. Thank god I have witnesses.

Hmmm deadlifts this weekend..................


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Nice work Martin, in my opinion i think if you were at the same gym as those guys using the same bar and flooring, not to mention the buzz you would of got all trying to beat each other, you would of come out on top:thumb:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> In the video they doing 200kg's including bar. I assume 6 x 25kg's + 2 x 15kg and the bar 20kg?
> 
> Not 200kg + the bar. *It's 200kg including the bar*?


yes


----------



## BigDom86

whos the last guy in that vid? big guy


----------



## dixie normus

BigDom86 said:


> whos the last guy in that vid? big guy


Andy Bolton


----------



## BigDom86

thought it was, he looks different. massive reps there :/


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> *I DID 2 REPS, YOU DID 1...ASSISTED*
> 
> *THEN I DID 180KG X 2 ON INCLINE..YOU DID 0*


You must have been on more drugs than I realised that day, as you got one $hit rep, the 2nd was a big assist, and I know as I spotted you, :thumb:

Cant remember the incline, apart from you throwing mine forward so hard on the lift off that I had to do a partial, seated front raise with 160kg, which was great for me both physically and mentally.

However I do not remember 4 plates going on for you, but I shall not argue that point 

I certainly did not fail with any weight that day.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> You must have been on more drugs than I realised that day, as you got one $hit rep, the 2nd was a big assist, and I know as I spotted you, :thumb:
> 
> Cant remember the incline, apart from you throwing mine forward so hard on the lift off that I had to do a partial, seated front raise with 160kg, which was great for me both physically and mentally.
> 
> However I do not remember 4 plates going on for you, but I shall not argue that point
> 
> I certainly did not fail with any weight that day.


You know, The sh1t you come out with and your "one sided" illogical arguments, You know who your are exactly like:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fck me, I need to video EVERYTHING with you now:lol:


----------



## Uriel

some strong fit backs on here - respect.

I'm a deadlift fud due to having a disc whipped out and can only move 200kg on a machine


----------



## hackskii

Id post a vid but the laughter you guys would get from it would probably cause some form of injury.

We cant have that during this comp.

I just cant get over how strong some guys are, blows my mind.


----------



## winger

martin brown said:


> Had a go today - 19 reps :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grip just couldn't take it. Should have used my deadlift bar really rather than the cheap thick gym bar.
> 
> No belt, no straps, no wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


That is sooo impressive. What a beast!


----------



## dmcc

Attempt #2 today. A feeble 12 reps. Weak as a kitten, shocking form, and I tweaked something in my back. FAIL.


----------



## coldo

dmcc said:


> Attempt #2 today. A feeble 12 reps. Weak as a kitten, shocking form, and I tweaked something in my back. FAIL.


Good effort darren.


----------



## dmcc

No mate it's complete crap. I know I'm my own worst critic, but I'm capable of a lot better.


----------



## Willie

dmcc said:


> Attempt #2 today. A feeble 12 reps. Weak as a kitten, shocking form, and I tweaked something in my back. FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


You must have been training at the same time as me this morning - i remember that sequence of sh!t songs on the radio.


----------



## WRT

dmcc said:


> Attempt #2 today. A feeble 12 reps. Weak as a kitten, shocking form, and I tweaked something in my back. FAIL.


Still awesome mate, i'd be lucky to get 3!


----------



## dmcc

@Willie - KISS FM? All they ever have on in my gym. Could be worse - my last place used to play Heart FM now and again!!


----------



## BigDom86

12 is still good. 2 more than you have done previously


----------



## LittleChris

Well done DMCC! Great effort and you worked hard for them 

Do you normally round your back that much? Wouldn't an arch help with added leg drive?


----------



## winger

Nice 12, is very impressive. How many guys in the world can do 12 with that weight?

I don't see any at the gyms I go too.


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Attempt #2 today. A feeble 12 reps. Weak as a kitten, shocking form, and I tweaked something in my back. FAIL.


Well that goes double for me. Not surprising we go to the. Same gyms.

Very well done. I don't think I can do a single.

Darren fancy a shag superman?.........lol


----------



## dmcc

Yes if your ass is as nice as your brother's. Definitely if I can have a Hacks-Winger tag team.

I still think I did crap though and I'm not at all happy with my form. I'm normally better.


----------



## hackskii

Lol


----------



## dmcc

For you or for himself?

Want some encouragement? Might give it a 3rd crack myself...


----------



## Guest

i might give this a bash in a few weeks time after my dose uppage has kicked in :lol:


----------



## dmcc

One more then Andy Bolton.... good luck....

Oh and answer your phone FFS... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Your texts this morning were hilarious though, you should read them back....

[/hijack]


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> Mate I have no voice!!! ask mrsdc, she's given up ringing me!! pmsl


i can vouch for that! awful today!!



dmcc said:


> Your texts this morning were hilarious though, you should read them back....
> 
> [/hijack]


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: and i thought i was the only one he sent drunken messages too!!just hope yours werent the same as mine!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

For all I know they could have been..... But I'm not comparing notes, sorry.


----------



## hackskii

13 is damn good Darren.

How many do you think Joe can do?


----------



## Nytol

Nice strength Darren, but damn your form needs some attention!


----------



## winger

Nytol, let's see the video.....please!


----------



## dmcc

Nytol said:


> Nice strength Darren, but damn your form needs some attention!


Cheers Nytol - I *did* say that my form was shít though  and I knew it was from the first rep. Normally it's better. I just wasn't bothered yesterday. The previous week I did 3 reps with 270 with much better form, and it felt easier... work that one out.


----------



## Guest

Nice pulling Darren.

I couldn't move the next day if i used that form lol.

I have a deadlift contest the night before halloween at my gym (powerlifting/strongman gym) so i am training up for it now.... If i get a good pull i will film it and put it up.


----------



## dmcc

Enough with the form please!! I *KNOW* it was shíte!!!!!

:crying:


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Enough with the form please!! I *KNOW* it was shíte!!!!!
> 
> :crying:


:laugh:

Form is individual on the deadlift mate as long as your not hitching it then your lift is good.

Personally I pull with mainly my back also thus my form is far from "textbook"!


----------



## dmcc

I know Con - it's useful to have experienced lifters like you and Nytol offer a critique, rather than some armchair-dweller. It's more that I personally am not happy with my performance yesterday because I know I am capable of more - of better.

Oh and Hacks I'm sure it was only 12.


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> I know Con - it's useful to have experienced lifters like you and Nytol offer a critique, rather than some armchair-dweller. It's more that I personally am not happy with my performance yesterday because I know I am capable of more - of better.
> 
> Oh and Hacks I'm sure it was only 12.


No, I saw 13, dont argue with me I am a mod and an armchair warrior. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Deadlifts is IMO the lift requiring the most mental set up to all of the lifts. Meaning that state of mind needs to correspond exactly to being in physical prime condition in order for you to really pull at your best capability. Try taking a week off deadlifts and do heavy good mornings and weighted hyper extensions instead.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> No, I saw 13, dont argue with me I am a mod and an armchair warrior. :lol:


In that order?


----------



## hackskii

Just saw it again but beings that I dont think I can pick it off of the ground I am gonna give you 13..........


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> In that order?


WEll, I have you know I did dead lifts today with half that weight, with same reps...... :lol:

So, you decide.......lol

I am going to work myway back up.


----------



## Damo86

Some damn fine liftin there lads, and there was me buzzin from doing 160kg+bar for 3 reps on saturday until I saw this:crying:


----------



## dmcc

Damo mate 180 for 3 is not to be sniffed at. There are many in my gym who can't do that.


----------



## willsey4

Mmmm intresting.

Did 200 for 6 the other day after 4 sets before hand with only a belt and also had a long break from deads

I reckon double figures shouldnt be a prob


----------



## jw007

willsey4 said:


> Mmmm intresting.
> 
> Did 200 for 6 the other day after 4 sets before hand with only a belt and also had a long break from deads
> 
> I reckon double figures shouldnt be a prob


I fckin doubt it:lol: :lol:

Not if your listening to TT's gay BB advice

He will be getting you doing fckin kick backs as a DL pre exhaust PMSL


----------



## Guest

willsey4 said:


> Mmmm intresting.
> 
> Did 200 for 6 the other day after 4 sets before hand with only a belt and also had a long break from deads
> 
> I reckon double figures shouldnt be a prob


Only a belt? What else are you planning on using? A forklift??? :lol:

Deadlift is the biggest pain in the **** lift to increase.

My level of progression has been.

Age 18 280kg

Age 19-20 330-340kg

Age 21-23 no fvcking better:cursing:

I intend on pulling over 350kg by the end of the year even if it kills me:thumb:


----------



## TOBE

Nice weights there Con! how old are you now mate if you don't mind me asking? 23?


----------



## hackskii

TOBE said:


> Nice weights there Con! how old are you now mate if you don't mind me asking? 23?


Yah, nice lifting Con.

now lets get on to some more important stuff, like how long is your penis. :lol:


----------



## Guest

TOBE said:


> Nice weights there Con! how old are you now mate if you don't mind me asking? 23?


Yep 23

Its in proportion to my body so whats that tell you Scott? :lol:


----------



## M_at

Con said:


> Yep 23
> 
> Its in proportion to my body so whats that tell you Scott? :lol:


That he should have asked about the girth. :lol:


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> That he should have asked about the girth. :lol:


LOL, that took a while for me to grasp that, the joke that is, not his penis. :whistling:


----------



## Nytol

winger said:


> Nytol, let's see the video.....please!


Only 36hrs til the purple one makes his attempt, (unless he finds some excuse not to?)

Then we shall both post.

Feeling the pressure oh chunky one :confused1:


----------



## winger

Nytol said:


> Only 36hrs til the purple one makes his attempt, (unless he finds some excuse not to?)
> 
> Then we shall both post.
> 
> Feeling the pressure oh chunky one :confused1:


I think the purple one is waiting for all the stuff to kick in for the added boost that he needs to beat you, just my two cents from some random beta keyboard warrior. :beer:

For the record at the Cheese, I wasn't leaning on the tables for added support. :whistling:


----------



## MXD

My pb is 10 I want 15.. Hmmm may have to give this a crack!


----------



## winger

MXD said:


> My pb is 10 I want 15.. Hmmm may have to give this a crack!


At that body weight that would be most impressive. Hell, just the way you look is impressive, not a stroke job just saying. Onward and upward I always say...lol as if I actually say that sh1t.


----------



## MXD

Aha you're the man Winger  I was 83.5 when I pulled 200*10


----------



## big_jim_87

can we squat the 200k instead? 200k squat challenge?


----------



## winger

MXD said:


> Aha you're the man Winger  I was 83.5 when I pulled 200*10


And you call me the man, winger bows out and disappears into oblivion. Fcuk, that is awesome!


----------



## big_jim_87

MXD said:


> Aha you're the man Winger  I was *83.5* when I pulled 200*10


fukin ell how tall are you? im 5.5ft ish... 5.6ft poss? lol any way and im like 83k at about 6-7% bf... ish im 91k atm in good.... ish nik


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> fukin ell how tall are you? im 5.5ft ish... 5.6ft poss? lol any way and im like 83k at about 6-7% bf... ish im 91k atm in good.... ish nik


I think Max is actually a littler taller than me and stands around 5ft8-9....


----------



## MXD

5"8.5 bro

Thanks guys 

Big jim u look wiked 

Nicely rememberd con


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> fukin ell how tall are you? im 5.5ft ish... 5.6ft poss? lol any way and im like 83k at about 6-7% bf... ish im 91k atm in good.... ish nik


Well I must say your avatar looks good, you are strong as fcuk but your spelling sucks. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

MXD said:


> 5"8.5 bro
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Big jim u look wiked
> 
> Nicely rememberd con


thanx buddy!


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Well I must say your avatar looks good, you are strong as fcuk but your spelling sucks. :whistling:


lol thanx to you too but yea my spelling is shyt lol bet big rons spelling aint to good? lol not that im comparing me to big ron lol will have to start to run a spell check? lol


----------



## big_jim_87

MXD said:


> 5"8.5 bro
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Big jim u look wiked
> 
> Nicely rememberd con


just to add wasnt trying to compare but you look good in av, just thought youd be heavier then that?


----------



## winger

Both you bastard's look awesome.

Must be nice looking like that. You guys are chick magnets and I am saying that in a non gay way..lol

Take a video of you guys doing 200kg deads, I would if I pulled that kind of weight. The only weight I pull is getting out of bed, just saying.


----------



## big_jim_87

lol with out straps id pull 2-3 lol grip is shyt! maybe didnt [email protected] enough as a teen?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> lol with out straps id pull 2-3 lol grip is shyt! maybe didnt [email protected] enough as a teen?


Your ass!

Step up son!

2 or 3 is still most impressive. wnak more and get back with me...lol Fcuk that sounds bad.. :beer:


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> lol with out straps id pull 2-3 lol grip is shyt! maybe didnt [email protected] enough as a teen?


Nah bud its your little girly hands that let you down


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Nah bud its your little girly hands that let you down


Try not to sugar coat it next time will ya Con! Subtle as it may seem. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol i do have little girly hand lol was thinking if i did ed gh shots in my hands they will get big and manly? if not then i have no choice but to pull 1 off 22.5 times a day! 23 times is just taking the p1ss tho!


----------



## big_jim_87

by the way if you are going by my av its just my massive guns that make my hands look small! lol!!!!!!


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> by the way if you are going by my av its just my massive guns that make my hands look small! lol!!!!!!


Or you just got one really big head Mr. Neanderthal..lol


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Or you just got one really big head Mr. Neanderthal..lol


lol yea that too! lol i allways wondered why my mum walkes so funny? childe birth is no joke ay?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea that too! lol i allways wondered why my mum walkes so funny? childe birth is no joke ay?


Tell that sh1t to my daughter, what a fcuking pain in the ass she has been. Just 23 years old and she keeps bringing over these hot 23 year old girls, just isn't right I tell ya.

Let's keep this thread on topic, it isn't about you or me, it is much bigger...lol


----------



## Guest

Had a shocking session last night, was supposed to squat but just didnt have it in me so gave this a go.

10. Not to happy with it, wasnt right from the start to be honest but fu(k it.

Got a list of excuses the length of my arm. lol

http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv


----------



## coldo

mikex101 said:


> Had a shocking session last night, was supposed to squat but just didnt have it in me so gave this a go.
> 
> 10. Not to happy with it, wasnt right from the start to be honest but fu(k it.
> 
> Got a list of excuses the length of my arm. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv


Looks alright, 10 is good. I'm itching to try this now. Don't think i'd get 10 out though. What is your 1rm? Out of interest.


----------



## Guest

coldo said:


> Looks alright, 10 is good. I'm itching to try this now. Don't think i'd get 10 out though. What is your 1rm? Out of interest.


Pulled 250kg raw the other day which felt pretty easy then failed 260. Nothing awe-inspiring but they keep going up so im happy. It was only 200kg at the start of the year.

Shouldnt have used to knurled to feck comp bar and probably would have knocked/hitched out another 2 or 3.


----------



## Guest

Anyway, here we are at the moment.

Martin brown - 19

DMCC - 12 (Not 13 Haks, its 12 mate learn to count)

Mikex101 - 10

MXD - 10 but no vid

DezW - 6 no vid.

Anybody else going to have a go then? :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

i may have a go this week or next but i am going to be a pussy and use straps lol grip is so bad im sure id hit 2-3 with out them in this case not much point posting a vid will be ok with straps? wont count in the table tho but thats fine lol


----------



## big pete

out of date, but the last event of a strongman comp i did was 200k for max reps, managed 20 in 75secs.

but nowadays, zero


----------



## winger

Here Mikex is pulling 200 kg for reps and in the video nobody is even watching. Not even the guys doing cable flys. Lol.


----------



## eurgar

big pete said:


> out of date, but the last event of a strongman comp i did was 200k for max reps, managed 20 in 75secs.
> 
> but nowadays, zero


Had similar event in a comp couple of months back.

Was 220kg for reps with an olympic bar and wagon wheels either end, we were standing on platform to make up height difference but think it might of been couple of inches higher than normal height.

Got 16 reps in 90 seconds (+1 rep disallowed for not letting rest on ground long enough:cursing


----------



## Guest

big pete said:


> out of date, but the last event of a strongman comp i did was 200k for max reps, managed 20 in 75secs.
> 
> but nowadays, zero


Why can you do zero these days? Injury?

I will get a video up after JW and Nytol post theirs (i need to know how many reps to beat)


----------



## big_jim_87

i was thinking it not fair with out the straps as this is a strongman type challenge and they get to use straps?


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> i was thinking it not fair with out the straps as this is a strongman type challenge and they get to use straps?


Well all the guys on here bar you of course Jim have big manly gorilla hands and do not need straps EVER! :thumbup1:


----------



## eurgar

big_jim_87 said:


> i was thinking it not fair with out the straps as this is a strongman type challenge and they get to use straps?


Not in all comps mate


----------



## big_jim_87

eurgar said:


> Not in all comps mate


yea ok mate i know but if i were to enter one it would be one that allows straps as im a pussy! lol



Con said:


> Well all the guys on here bar you of course Jim have big manly gorilla hands and do not need straps EVER! :thumbup1:


loli know i need straps to [email protected]! but this as my dick is as fat as a coke can! lol well what i think i will do is one wk with and one wk with out just to see the amount of reps straps add to my DL. wont count in the table but ill still post up a vid in a few wks


----------



## Pritch30099

some good vids lads, inspiring stuff


----------



## hackskii

mikex101 said:


> Anyway, here we are at the moment.
> 
> Martin brown - 19
> 
> DMCC - 12 (Not 13 Haks, its 12 mate learn to count)
> 
> Mikex101 - 10
> 
> MXD - 10 but no vid
> 
> DezW - 6 no vid.
> 
> Anybody else going to have a go then? :thumb:


I know it was 12 mate...lol

Hey, what is the weight amounts on the bar?

Ours here are 45 or 44 pounds per plate and the bar is 45 lbs.

I cant make out that weight.

It looks like the big weights in the inside are heavier?

Good lift by the way.


----------



## BigDom86

20kg is approx 45lbs

so 4.5 of them a side on the 45lb bar


----------



## big pete

Con said:


> Why can you do zero these days? Injury?


aye, hurt my back about 4 years ago. compressed discs, compression fracture and all the good times that go with it :thumb:


----------



## siovrhyl

had a little go at this today manged 13 reps after a heavy squat deadlift and rack deadlift session will have a go next week when i'm a bit fresher


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I know it was 12 mate...lol
> 
> Hey, what is the weight amounts on the bar?
> 
> Ours here are 45 or 44 pounds per plate and the bar is 45 lbs.
> 
> I cant make out that weight.
> 
> It looks like the big weights in the inside are heavier?
> 
> Good lift by the way.


haha, ok, ill let you off then.

bar = 20kg

6x 25kg plates

2x 15kg plates.

Winger-

Welcome to my world. Im one of a group of about 6-8 powerlifters in that gym, The *big *guy in the white Tshirt has just come back from Norway with a win and is off to India for the worlds in November. People only stop and stare when he starts squatting. Normally numbers i can only dream of!


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Why can you do zero these days? Injury?
> 
> I will get a video up after JW and Nytol post theirs (i need to know how many reps to beat)


Well I was contemplating doing mine today, but few things have happened and not really feeling it..

If your now in the fray, I def need to up my game, and think I shall leave today..and take appropriate "action" as I have no wish to sell myself short:lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking at early next week now

ps

Nytol will now comment here with some rubbish about "being scared" or some sh1t

TBH mate, your not a threat, Con is:lol: :lol: :lol:

As such I need to be 100%


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Nytol will now comment here with some rubbish about "being scared" or some sh1t
> 
> TBH mate, your not a threat, Con is:lol: :lol: :lol:


As if I would say such a thing, :whistling:

I said all I needed to on the phone, inc the fact that Con would smash us both  .

I hope you feel up to it soon sweetie pie, xxx


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> As if I would say such a thing, :whistling:
> 
> I said all I needed to on the phone, inc the fact that Con would smash us both  .
> 
> I hope you feel up to it soon sweetie pie, xxx


I have a hurty ankle from hamster wheel mate:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## hackskii

lol, I can feel the love on this thread.

No wonder I could not figure out the weights you guys use.

Your big plates are 25kg (55 lbs), ours are 45 pounds.

Your 15kg (33 lb), ours are 35 pounds

Then we have 25 lb plates, 10 lb plates, and 5 lb plates, and 2.5 lb plates, and some gyms have 1.25 lb plates.

3 big plates each side is 315 for us, so it looks like 365 to us when it really is 440.

Man, that is alot of weight.

Dead lifting is not a big thing in the States or at least not in California.

Typical guys are in the bench and bicep groups...lol

So sad, doing singles with all the buddies trying to out lift each other with too much weight and terrible form.

Couple of guys from work are injured trying to do singles and out due each other on bench.

GAY!


----------



## Guest

To much bloody sunshine over you way! thats your problem. to many guys wanting to look good in a pair of shorts.

Youll soon be metric like the rest of the world.


----------



## WRT

Oh btw I only managed 4 lmao! ****test on this thread by far.


----------



## Slamdog

scott, we have 20kg plates in our gyms here too, 44lbs same as you have. for 200kg I use 4 per side with a 10kg. as for reps, i can manage 3....


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> I have a hurty ankle from hamster wheel mate:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


:laugh: I had to tell Zoe, she nearly stopped breathing at the end of the phone for laughing so hard.



WRT said:


> Oh btw I only managed 4 lmao! ****test on this thread by far.


No vid, no claim,


----------



## 065744

count me in ill have a video ready in 3 to 4 weeks lol


----------



## hackskii

I will video my attempt, but it will be a fail at one. 

Ir, it may be a nice injury video too...lol

Fail, and injury video. :lol:


----------



## willsey4

jw007 said:


> I fckin doubt it:lol: :lol:
> 
> Not if your listening to TT's gay BB advice
> 
> He will be getting you doing fckin kick backs as a DL pre exhaust PMSL


Lol - i see your a big fan of his routine JW!



Con said:


> Only a belt? What else are you planning on using? A forklift??? :lol:


Well if thats an option then yes!

I'll never get into the 300kg figures for singles. However I will give it a good go!


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> TBH mate, your not a threat, Con is:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As such I need to be 100%


:laugh:

Turns out i can do the bouncing deadlift technique i tried it out after a work out a week ago i only used 315lb just to see if i could do it and i did 30 easily but i nearly threw up after due to the lack of air:lol: I will give it a try on friday with the 440lb :thumbup1:

My deadlift is flying up i pulled 635lb while standing on a 5 inch block yesterday very quickly .... nearly broke my toes when i put the bar back down though!


----------



## Rocho

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Turns out i can do the bouncing deadlift technique i tried it out after a work out a week ago i only used 315lb just to see if i could do it and i did 30 easily but i nearly threw up after due to the lack of air:lol: I will give it a try on friday with the 440lb :thumbup1:
> 
> My deadlift is flying up i pulled 635lb while standing on a 5 inch block yesterday very quickly .... nearly broke my toes when i put the bar back down though!


 Con your getting too Americanised with your weights in pounds!!!!

(I have to get the bloody calculator to work it out) :confused1:

Next you will be getting a pickup truck and calling people dude!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rocho said:


> Con your getting too Americanised with your weights in pounds!!!!
> 
> (I have to get the bloody calculator to work it out) :confused1:
> 
> Next you will be getting a pickup truck and calling people dude!! :lol:


Nah dude it just confuses me when i need to convert kg over into the american plates. Because here all the 20kgers are in fact 45lbers thus 20.4kg and when you have a lot of these plates on you can easily be lifting a little more than you thought ie 6 plates in the UK= 260kg while here 6 plates = just over 265kg.


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Turns out i can do the bouncing deadlift technique i tried it out after a work out a week ago i only used 315lb just to see if i could do it and i did 30 easily but i nearly threw up after due to the lack of air:lol: I will give it a try on friday with the 440lb :thumbup1:
> 
> My deadlift is flying up i pulled 635lb while standing on a 5 inch block yesterday very quickly .... nearly broke my toes when i put the bar back down though!


nice work con, are you pulling off block everyweek at different height blocks? and then floor work after?


----------



## Guest

want2getstrong said:


> nice work con, are you pulling off block everyweek at different height blocks? and then floor work after?


Yeah mate i like pulling standing on blocks. 5 inches is the very highest you can go even with that height you can't get the bar up against you because your foot stops the bar coming any closer:laugh:

I am going to work up to around 300kg from this height using a regular bar and then two weeks out from my contest i will use the bar that they will use in the contest which is one of those horrid whippy bars:cursing: and work up to a very easy single. Then i will take a full week off deadlifting and then hopefully the night before halloween i will be getting a nice big pb:thumbup1:

My problem is i get really light headed after i do the deadlift this is my only limiting factor thus my cns must not be up to par with the heavy weights yet.....


----------



## hackskii

315 for 30 reps?

Dude, that is crazy.

We had the bar in our gym set up at 315 and I think my bro did 12 or 13 with that, then a bunch of guys walked by and tried to lift it.

Only a few of us could lift it and many of the guys could not get it off the floor.

I am assuming they told them selves in their brains that they would get hurt if it was too heavy and failed before they even touched the bar.

After a few of us did it, then the others put some more effort into it.

Again, I think there was only 3 guys Me, winger, and another dude that actually did it.

I think there was like 6 diffrent dudes that tried.

Con, that is crazy weight.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> 315 for 30 reps?
> 
> Dude, that is crazy.
> 
> We had the bar in our gym set up at 315 and I think my bro did 12 or 13 with that, then a bunch of guys walked by and tried to lift it.
> 
> Only a few of us could lift it and many of the guys could not get it off the floor.
> 
> I am assuming they told them selves in their brains that they would get hurt if it was too heavy and failed before they even touched the bar.
> 
> After a few of us did it, then the others put some more effort into it.
> 
> Again, I think there was only 3 guys Me, winger, and another dude that actually did it.
> 
> I think there was like 6 diffrent dudes that tried.
> 
> Con, that is crazy weight.


Well you have to understand i am genetically designed to be a big deadlifter....i am built like a fvcking ape after all:laugh: I can not bench press to save my life my best ever was 405lb raw for a 3 reps the 3rd being helped:cursing:


----------



## hackskii

405 is a good lift, nobody does that in my gym, not anyone.

So consider yourself lucky you can break 400, most cant break 300.

I did 335 during a nice cycle and jacked my shoulder.

I genetically cant do 405 at any cost or if I had to save my life.

Dont cut your self short man, you are very young and will get stronger even in your 30's.

In my 40's I was as strong or stronger than when I was in my mid 20's, winger included right now.

I think the biggest thing for heavy weight would be a strong CNS and no injuries....lol


----------



## BigDom86

140kg for 30  nice lifting cornelius. i can only get 12 with that weight


----------



## BlitzAcez

Con said:


> Well you have to understand i am genetically designed to be a big deadlifter....i am built like a fvcking ape after all:laugh: I can not bench press to save my life my best ever was 405lb raw for a 3 reps the 3rd being helped:cursing:


Hurry up and do 200kg deadlifts for as many as you can then, i can't wait to see the result! good luck.


----------



## Guest

BlitzAcez said:


> Hurry up and do 200kg deadlifts for as many as you can then, i can't wait to see the result! good luck.


Lol, it is some thing that i have to kind of work up to. I don't much fancy doing a big number of reps and then not being able to walk the next week but yes i will get up a video soon.

Thanks Don:beer:

Indeed Scott but injuries occur to every one. I have torn my RC's and i have torn my lat very badly that stopped me deadlifting for a year. I have also torn my quad on smith machine squats. Thankfully i am firing on all cylinders currently


----------



## hilly

awesome deadlifting con that is definatly were your huge back comes from lol. Also benching 180kg is not a bad foooking bench at all mate i certainly would complain.


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> Yeah mate i like pulling standing on blocks. 5 inches is the very highest you can go even with that height you can't get the bar up against you because your foot stops the bar coming any closer:laugh:
> 
> I am going to work up to around 300kg from this height using a regular bar and then two weeks out from my contest i will use the bar that they will use in the contest which is one of those horrid whippy bars:cursing: and work up to a very easy single. Then i will take a full week off deadlifting and then hopefully the night before halloween i will be getting a nice big pb:thumbup1:
> 
> My problem is i get really light headed after i do the deadlift this is my only limiting factor thus my cns must not be up to par with the heavy weights yet.....


Standing on block is good, I think you use to do more rack pulls in your powerlifting days, I do prefer standing on the blocks than rack pulls if Im honest.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok, i did 12reps with straps! lol should i bother posting vid? *it was with strap tho*


----------



## solidcecil

yeah post it, i dont belive ya :whistling:

it wont count to the chart but will still be a good watch


----------



## big_jim_87

lol ok i know it aint gona count for poo! lol i will havta wate for my sis to get in as im a flid with the computer lol need er help to up load it lol


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> yeah post it, i dont belive ya :whistling:
> 
> it wont count to the chart but will still be a good watch


Still an excellent lift


----------



## Nytol

big_jim_87 said:


> ok, i did 12reps with straps! lol should i bother posting vid? *it was with strap tho*


No count


----------



## winger

Even though it doesn't count I would love to see it anyways.

Post it up Jim (girly hands) 87. :lol:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Turns out i can do the bouncing deadlift technique i tried it out after a work out a week ago i only used 315lb just to see if i could do it and i did *30 easily* but i nearly threw up after due to the lack of air:lol: I will give it a try on friday with the 440lb :thumbup1:
> 
> My deadlift is flying up i pulled 635lb while standing on a 5 inch block yesterday very quickly .... nearly broke my toes when i put the bar back down though!


LMFAO

I dont think I have ever gone over 6 reps...even when warming up

Heart would explode:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

want2getstrong said:


> Standing on block is good, I think you use to do more rack pulls in your powerlifting days, I do prefer standing on the blocks than rack pulls if Im honest.


Yeah i don't like rack pulls that much as the technique is very different to a regular pull.

OK so baring in mind i did very heavy pulls from a 5 inch block on Wednesday i went in today did a full back work out and then pulled the 440lb/200kg for reps. To my delight i did 16 with tons left in the tank. Next week i will do it for over 20 and if i do well i will post it up:thumbup1: The reason i did not take it to failure today is because the gf stayed home (making a bday cake for her mum) thus she was not there to film me.

J i rarely go over 3 reps deadlifting simply because it taxes me too much.


----------



## hilly

Con said:


> Yeah i don't like rack pulls that much as the technique is very different to a regular pull.
> 
> OK so baring in mind i did very heavy pulls from a 5 inch block on Wednesday i went in today did a full back work out and then pulled the 440lb/200kg for reps. To my delight i did 16 with tons left in the tank. Next week i will do it for over 20 and if i do well i will post it up:thumbup1: The reason i did not take it to failure today is because the gf stayed home (making a bday cake for her mum) thus she was not there to film me.
> 
> J i rarely go over 3 reps deadlifting simply because it taxes me too much.


lol as if you did 16 after a back workout as well cnt wait to see the vid of ure attempt con.


----------



## Willie

hilly2008 said:


> lol as if you did 16 after a back workout as well cnt wait to see the vid of ure attempt con.


Con's a pretty good deadlifter btw...


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Yeah i don't like rack pulls that much as the technique is very different to a regular pull.
> 
> OK so baring in mind i did very heavy pulls from a 5 inch block on Wednesday i went in today did a full back work out and then pulled the 440lb/200kg for reps. To my delight i did 16 with tons left in the tank. Next week i will do it for over 20 and if i do well i will post it up:thumbup1: The reason i did not take it to failure today is because the gf stayed home (making a bday cake for her mum) thus she was not there to film me.
> 
> J i rarely go over 3 reps deadlifting simply because it taxes me too much.


Good lifting mate:thumbup1:

Looking forward to vid, I have a number in mind but achievabke with my gammy arm\grip im not so sure

I wil wait for vid before release my hulk reppage on you


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Good lifting mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking forward to vid, I have a number in mind but achievabke with my gammy arm\grip im not so sure
> 
> I wil wait for vid before release my hulk reppage on you


Well tbh i just added to my superman tattoo so logically/scientifically there is no way you can beat me now......










:laugh:


----------



## jw007

Nice attention whoring

You can have a rep for that 

Im doubtful I can beat you either, But I can die trying..and become a matyr ha ha


----------



## solidcecil

Con said:


> Well tbh i just added to my superman tattoo so logically/scientifically there is no way you can beat me now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


looking nice con:thumbup1:

delts could do with a bit of work though

:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

con who the hell said it was a good idea to get such a silly looking tattoo?


----------



## hilly

Willie said:


> Con's a pretty good deadlifter btw...


LOL i no mate he has world records i believe or did have


----------



## rodrigo

:cursing:i lift this weight i will be on you tube as my a$$hole would probably have fallen out, i will leave too the stronger than i will ever be dudes good luck you all in this great challenge:beer:


----------



## Marsbar

my money is on con to win this cos he's a fookin deadlift monster


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> looking nice con:thumbup1:
> 
> delts could do with a bit of work though
> 
> :whistling:


 Delts have always been a weak point for me tbh.

Ah Jim i know its hard that i am stronger, better looking and bigger than you so i can understand why you would displace your anger against my awesome tat:rockon:

As far as world record holder.....sadly i never did it in a competition with 3 international refs. I have the teenage euro record officially (i have the piece of paper lol) at 300kg and 90kg but i broke the world record at 19 with 333kg at the irish/welsh championships a few years ago but seeing that were not 3 international refs its not an official record. I also broke the world total record at that contest....


----------



## winger

Con said:


> As far as world record holder.....sadly i never did it in a competition with 3 international refs. I have the teenage euro record officially (i have the piece of paper lol) at 300kg and 90kg but i broke the world record at 19 with 333kg at the irish/welsh championships a few years ago but seeing that were not 3 international refs its not an official record. I also broke the world total record at that contest....


Note to self, get off of Joe's leg and get on Con's leg...lol :beer:


----------



## leafman

Looking forward to more vids, good thread :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

leafman said:


> Looking forward to more vids, good thread :thumbup1:


More vids? How many do we have now, two? Hell we might not even have that.

I hear we have about 4 but no one is posting them. :whistling:


----------



## leafman

winger said:


> More vids? How many do we have now, two? Hell we might not even have that.
> 
> I hear we have about 4 but no one is posting them. :whistling:


Hahaha well time will tell, id not get the weight off floor so im saying nowt


----------



## BlitzAcez

come on post the vids we might all die from an asteroid hitting the earth

ill post my x30 reps as soon as you do


----------



## Guest

BlitzAcez said:


> come on post the vids we might all die from an asteroid hitting the earth
> 
> ill post my x30 reps as soon as you do


Well unlike you every one who has made these claims is either a champion powerlifter or a known big puller. Unlike some people who just hide behind a random name and talk ****.


----------



## solidcecil

Con said:


> Well unlike you every one who has made these claims is either a champion powerlifter or a known big puller. Unlike some people who just hide behind a random name and talk ****.


well put con. everyone knows il win! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well unlike you every one who has made these claims is either a champion powerlifter or a known big puller. Unlike some people who just hide behind a random name and talk ****.


I liked that:lol::laugh:

But out of reps mate


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> I liked that:lol::laugh:
> 
> But out of reps mate


It's not all about the reps Joe. :innocent:


----------



## martin brown

winger said:


> It's not all about the reps Joe. :innocent:


Isn't that the whole point of the challenege!


----------



## winger

martin brown said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the challenege!


LOL


----------



## 54und3r5

managed a grand total of ....

4 rofl


----------



## solidcecil

54und3r5 said:


> managed a grand total of ....
> 
> 4 rofl


vid?


----------



## rodrigo

:cursing:fair play to the 200kg lads ........got 8 with 140 kg and struggled


----------



## BabyYoYo

Can someone explain to me exactly how a deadlift should be performed?

I mean, I thought the whole idea was that it was from the floor each rep, to mid thigh sort of height?

I can only do a measly 85kg at 60kg, so no point entering the challenge really :rolleye: but still interesting to know about these things!


----------



## martin brown

BabyYoYo said:


> Can someone explain to me exactly how a deadlift should be performed?
> 
> I mean, I thought the whole idea was that it was from the floor each rep, to mid thigh sort of height?
> 
> I can only do a measly 85kg at 60kg, so no point entering the challenge really :rolleye: but still interesting to know about these things!


A deadlift is performed with bar on floor, bending down to bar and standing up straight with it 

For this challenege, however, the rules stated that one could not rest the bar on the floor after the first rep. This makes grip a major factor.

M


----------



## BabyYoYo

martin brown said:


> A deadlift is performed with bar on floor, bending down to bar and standing up straight with it
> 
> For this challenege, however, the rules stated that one could not rest the bar on the floor after the first rep. This makes grip a major factor.
> 
> M


Hey Martin

Thanks for your reply... but surely by not returning the bar to the floor means it is not a full deadlift? (I mean by non PL folks) ....

I'm confused!

x


----------



## Guest

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Martin
> 
> Thanks for your reply... but surely by not returning the bar to the floor means it is not a full deadlift? (I mean by non PL folks) ....
> 
> I'm confused!
> 
> x


No the plates touch the floor but they do not rest rather you touch the floor and drive right back up instead of pausing the weight on the floor.

Nice looking avvy btw:thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Con said:


> No the plates touch the floor but they do not rest rather you touch the floor and drive right back up instead of pausing the weight on the floor.
> 
> Nice looking avvy btw:thumb:


So they kinda bounce??

:blush:


----------



## Guest

BabyYoYo said:


> So they kinda bounce??
> 
> :blush:


Yeah kinda, as much as 200kg of steel can bounce:laugh:

Imo it makes it easier but much harsher on the back i felt very sore after doing my set of 16 last week! I am far from a fan of them as i like to pause every rep for 1-2 seconds but i will do it for the sake of this challange.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Con said:


> Yeah kinda, as much as 200kg of steel can bounce:laugh:
> 
> Imo it makes it easier but much harsher on the back i felt very sore after doing my set of 16 last week! I am far from a fan of them as i like to pause every rep for 1-2 seconds but i will do it for the sake of this challange.


You know what I mean... not bounce, but momentum as it were! :innocent:

I was thinking a pause might be more of a challenge??? Maybe thats why I'm only lifting 85kg!


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> You know what I mean... not bounce, but momentum as it were! :innocent:
> 
> I was thinking a pause might be more of a challenge??? Maybe thats why I'm only lifting 85kg!


You only weight 60kg so it's not like it's a tiny weight lady. What's the deal with this challenge we video for reps? What're all the ladies aiming for? Well, other than second place as Tan kicks all our asses :thumb:


----------



## bkoz

I can only do two with 210 on the bar so i'm not having a go i'll only manage about 3 mabye four,But i've been out of the gym for 3 weeks with back probs so i'll have a go in a few weeks....And then prob fcuk my back again lmao...


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> You only weight 60kg so it's not like it's a tiny weight lady. What's the deal with this challenge we video for reps? What're all the ladies aiming for? Well, other than second place as Tan kicks all our asses :thumb:


LOL yeah I know, she's one strong lady huh! Grrrrr! I wanna be lifting what she is!!!

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Well it won't be 200fckingkg that's for sure lol!!!!! And my grip is pants:rolleyes: But I'm up for a challenge if you ladies are:thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat

Damn why u didn't start that last week, I could get 6-8


----------



## Aftershock

Con said:


> Yeah kinda, as much as 200kg of steel can bounce:laugh:
> 
> Imo it makes it easier but much harsher on the back i felt very sore after doing my set of 16 last week! I am far from a fan of them as i like to pause every rep for 1-2 seconds but i will do it for the sake of this challange.


I take it using bumper plates is out of the question lol.

Those babies will bounce a minimum of 6" :whistling:

Cant get my head around not pausing either, goes against the grain like.


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Well it won't be 200fckingkg that's for sure lol!!!!! And my grip is pants:rolleyes: But I'm up for a challenge if you ladies are:thumb:


I'd say I'm up for the challenge tan, BUT you alreadu outlift me by at least 40kg so I'm destined for failure!!!!!

xxx


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> so I'm destined for failure!!!!!
> 
> xxx


Looking at your avatar you are far from a failure. :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

winger said:


> Looking at your avatar you are far from a failure. :whistling:


LMAO! You've not seen me bend over for a DL lol!

Altho I know you were checking my a$$ out enough......


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO! You've not seen me bend over for a DL lol!
> 
> Altho I know you were checking my a$$ out enough......


Did I slap your ass? I would love to say I was drunk but wasn't.


----------



## BabyYoYo

winger said:


> Did I slap your ass? I would love to say I was drunk but wasn't.


I can't remember!!!! Was too busy checking out curlies a$$! Hahahaha!:laugh:


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> I can't remember!!!! Was too busy checking out curlies a$$! Hahahaha!:laugh:


I really liked Curlie. Well he did keep buying me beer from JW's cash...lol

He had this softness to him but looked hard, I think you know what I mean.

What a great guy. Ok enough about him.

Kate, you looked good, not that I noticed. :whistling:

Oh yea, she was drinking beer for beer and bless her heart, a woman after my own. :beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo

winger said:


> I really liked Curlie. Well he did keep buying me beer from JW's cash...lol
> 
> He had this softness to him but looked hard, I think you know what I mean.
> 
> What a great guy. Ok enough about him.
> 
> Kate, you looked good, not that I noticed. :whistling:
> 
> Oh yea, she was drinking beer for beer and bless her heart, a woman after my own. :beer:


Winger - you are a sod.

I cant rep you, I'm sorry. You owe me one!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Aftershock said:


> I take it using bumper plates is out of the question lol.
> 
> Those babies will bounce a minimum of 6" :whistling:
> 
> Cant get my head around not pausing either, goes against the grain like.


Yeah its a little different.

My technique is i just keep pulling as fast as humanly possible and have some one else count the reps because otherwise i would probably fail way earlier than i do.

Ok so after a leg work out today i asked the gf "do you have the camera so i can do the challange" she goes "no but i have my phone camera" so i went for it. Half way through the set she shouts at me (i wear head phones) that the camera is not capturing the reps correctly:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: so i went on for a few more and stopped once the lower back fatigue really kicked in. I was informed afterwards i had done 18 so thats 2 up from last week and far from failure.

Next week i will make sure the camera is in the bag before leaving and will give it a real try:beer:

The funniest thing about it all is i train in a top powerlifting gym. The guys in there compete in the WPC and are really top lifters but they are not the best at deadlifts i think the best puller does around 700lb. So i always get some strange confused angry looks when i do a really bodybuilding style work out and the just do some deadlifts for fun and blow them away PMSL. Does not happen on any other lift though....lol


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> Winger - you are a sod.
> 
> I cant rep you, I'm sorry. You owe me one!!!!
> 
> xxx


I owe you one and I just repped you, typical woman, wants it all and the kitchen sink.

You can have the kitchen sink, it's full of dirty dishes..lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

winger said:


> I owe you one and I just repped you, typical woman, wants it all and the kitchen sink.
> 
> You can have the kitchen sink, it's full of dirty dishes..lol


And I'll gladly wash 'em all for ya wingman!



Con - I wanna see some of your DL'ing! xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I think the purple one is waiting for all the stuff to kick in for the added boost that he needs to beat you, just my two cents from some random beta keyboard warrior. :beer:
> 
> *For the record at the Cheese, I wasn't leaning on the tables for added support.* :whistling:


True :cool2:





jw007 said:


> I have a hurty ankle from hamster wheel mate:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


Aww diddums.... man up barbie-boy!!! 



hackskii said:


> I will video my attempt, but it will be a fail at one.
> 
> Ir, it may be a nice injury video too...lol
> 
> Fail, and injury video. :lol:


Maybe I'll video mine and you can ALL injure yourselves laughing :whistling: 



Con said:


> Well tbh i just added to my superman tattoo so logically/scientifically there is no way you can beat me now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I LOVE that tattoo! Repped accordingly! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Well it won't be 200fckingkg that's for sure lol!!!!! *And my grip is pants*  But I'm up for a challenge if you ladies are:thumb:


Is our girly fecking hands  :tongue:


----------



## siovrhyl

who's got the most reps?


----------



## dan the man

it says on homepage ^^


----------



## ElfinTan

BabyYoYo said:


> I'd say I'm up for the challenge tan, BUT you alreadu outlift me by at least 40kg so I'm destined for failure!!!!!
> 
> xxx


So it's a no then? :whistling: Very unfair!!! I let you younguns be all girlie and lovely and shexy in your kibinis and then I get penalised for being the fat old fecker that can lift hahahahaha!!! Very not tallyho!!!!! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Is our girly fecking hands  :tongue:


I know....the segs don't half ladder ya stocking ya know!:laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> So it's a no then? :whistling: Very unfair!!! I let you younguns be all girlie and lovely and shexy in your kibinis and then I get penalised for being the fat old fecker that can lift hahahahaha!!! Very not tallyho!!!!!
> 
> I know....the segs don't half ladder ya stocking ya know!:laugh:


Penalised??? No way, I'd love to be lifting what you are! Hmmmm what would our challenge be?


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> Penalised??? No way, I'd love to be lifting what you are! Hmmmm what would our challenge be?


Well I'm game.


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy days.....pick a weight.

And ideas? I'll go for whatever!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Happy days.....pick a weight.
> 
> And ideas? I'll go for whatever!


50kg

:rolleye:

hahaha

I really dont know... best so far is 85 for 6! Pants and to add insult to injury I dont do deads all that often now! S'pose I better get liftin'!

x


----------



## ElfinTan

So exactly HOW many girls do you know that can deadlift 85kg????? Don't undervalue what you can do!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> So exactly HOW many girls do you know that can deadlift 85kg????? Don't undervalue what you can do!


Good point :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72

BabyYoYo said:


> Good point :thumbup1:


How may girls do you actually see do deadlifts let alone 85kg.

And as ElfinTan said 'don't undervalue what you can do' :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Dagman72 said:


> How may girls do you actually see do deadlifts let alone 85kg.
> 
> And as ElfinTan said 'don't undervalue what you can do' :thumb:


Thanks :thumbup1:

So back to the subject in hand! What should our challenge be?


----------



## DB

perhaps it should be a percentage of your bodyweight Kate?

your weight in kg + 30%?


----------



## ElfinTan

Makes mine around 78kg then so call it 80kg for ease of bar loading:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

No it's not FFS....how thick am I????????

More like 93kg:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

ElfinTan said:


> No it's not FFS....how thick am I????????
> 
> More like 93kg:thumb:


Make that 100kg, for ease of loading


----------



## pastanchicken

MissBC said:


> Im game, my best is 120kg for 6


Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MissBC said:


> havent done deadlifts for about 3 months though as i dropped them from my training so not sure what i could do right now!! hahahaha
> 
> and could only do that with straps hahaha


Me neither... I dropped them a while back, add them in occasionally to mix things up a bit - not sure I could even pull 85kg again :crying:



DB said:


> Yeah she's an absolute beast hey?!!!
> 
> oh she is pretty strong too


Not the terms I would have used.. but certainly one strong girly! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

BabyYoYo said:


> Not the terms I would have used.. but certainly one strong girly! :thumb:


he doesnt know how to be nice so im used to it!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

MissBC said:


> he doesnt know how to be nice so im used to it!!


Beat him Briar!

:bounce:


----------



## WRT

Women can't beat men, too weak! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> Women can't beat men, too weak! :lol:


Apparently domestic violence where men are the victims is on the rise! :whistling:


----------



## Mikazagreat

BabyYoYo said:


> Apparently domestic violence where men are the victims is on the rise! :whistling:


That could be fun to watch


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> Apparently domestic violence where men are the victims is on the rise! :whistling:


Is rape included? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Nice pulling Con:thumb:
> 
> But as you are aware, no vid it didnt happen...
> 
> My attempt is imminant lol
> 
> After this Im starting a 260kg conventional DL challenge
> 
> Lower Reps suit me better and I reckon will be of more benefit to what I want to achieve
> 
> Double figure unlikely which is good HA HA


I would not want it to count J as i consider 18 pretty **** in the grand scheme of things. I was merely trying to keep this thread going to make sure you actually do go through with the contest (i wish the vid had worked because when i hit around 10 reps i shouted "see this J? i can do this all day"....it made me chuckle at least:lol:

Give this contest a try and after i beat you i will be game for 260kg for reps no probs:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

WRT said:


> Is rape included? :whistling:


Really??? do you have to turn all threads into some type of [email protected] double entendre, school boy juvinille "snigger" toilet humour..

Please keep that sh1t of at least the serious threads, and keep it to whatever "journals" people appreciated it..

Come on mate, grow up a bit


----------



## WRT

Fair enough, wasn't just me mate but will refrain in future if it keeps you happy


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I would not want it to count J as i consider 18 pretty **** in the grand scheme of things. I was merely trying to keep this thread going to make sure you actually do go through with the contest
> 
> Give this contest a try and after i beat you i will be game for 260kg for reps no probs:thumbup1:


TBH Mate, High reps are not my thing at all..

I think I wil struggle even getting near 18 with my grip... SO I prob will have to bow in this one..

Never say die tho..

And yes, My attempt is soon:thumb:

The 260kg one, I reckon I have a good chance, After some practice I reckon 10 plus would be achievable by me

But after I have attempted this one (200kg) I will video a 260kg attempt and give you guya number to beat

As im hoping to improve it considerably, so could be rasing bar weekly


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I would not want it to count J as i consider 18 pretty **** in the grand scheme of things. I was merely trying to keep this thread going to make sure you actually do go through with the contest (*i wish the vid had worked because when i hit around 10 reps i shouted "see this J? i can do this all day*"....it made me chuckle at least:lol:
> 
> Give this contest a try and after i beat you i will be game for 260kg for reps no probs:thumbup1:


[email protected], i just re-read that PMSL


----------



## martin brown

You guys are all talk and no balls.

The challenge was posted - I did it. No moaning, no excuses. I had just spent two weeks in bed with swine flu but I picked my sorry ass out of bed and went and deadlifted to keep everyone happy.

Mice, not men


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh cool! Nice to see the ladies getting involved too :thumb: Would be interesting to see how you do if can work out a decent weight.

I'll bow out of this one gracefully as I am worse than awful at deadlifts and don't even have a gym at the moment!


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> You guys are all talk and no balls.
> 
> The challenge was posted - I did it. No moaning, no excuses. I had just spent two weeks in bed with swine flu but I picked my sorry ass out of bed and went and deadlifted to keep everyone happy.
> 
> Mice, not men


Yeah, But everyone now wants to beat 19:whistling:


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Yeah
> 
> But not speed ones, just normal ones:thumb:


No, no, no, Oh limp wristed one, the rules are to be exactly the same, just a different weight.

That is what was discussed and agreed, dont try to change it as you have the grip of a 4 year old girl.

I agree Martin, Joe has let us all down massively.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> TBH Mate, High reps are not my thing at all..
> 
> I think I wil struggle even getting near 18 with my grip... SO I prob will have to bow in this one..
> 
> Never say die tho..
> 
> And yes, My attempt is soon:thumb:
> 
> The 260kg one, I reckon I have a good chance, After some practice I reckon 10 plus would be achievable by me
> 
> But after I have attempted this one (200kg) I will video a 260kg attempt and give you guya number to beat
> 
> As im hoping to improve it considerably, so could be rasing bar weekly


Looking forward to it. Plus a set of 260kg for reps would actually help out my training. 200kg for reps is only making me sore its not doing **** for muscle growth or strength!

If you MUST wear straps go right ahead IMO J. I a never failing grip power and straps actually hinder me so i could not care less. Keep the rest of the rules the same ie the bouncing the weights off the floor.



jw007 said:


> [email protected], i just re-read that PMSL


Well i had to make sure you would recognise me and not think it was country hillbilly superman (i have a scraggly outbacker style beard going on)wearing an affliction shirt doing it:laugh:



martin brown said:


> You guys are all talk and no balls.
> 
> The challenge was posted - I did it. No moaning, no excuses. I had just spent two weeks in bed with swine flu but I picked my sorry ass out of bed and went and deadlifted to keep everyone happy.
> 
> Mice, not men


I hear that Martin and it certainly does irritate me :lol: if i feel ok tomorrow i will try it again with a camera that works. If i remember rightly you did 19....that should be a nice bit of cardio for me but not overly muscularly taxing:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> No, no, no, Oh limp wristed one, the rules are to be exactly the same, just a different weight.
> 
> That is what was discussed and agreed, dont try to change it as you have the grip of a 4 year old girl.
> 
> I agree Martin, Joe has let us all down massively.


No, Its my DL comp

You start your own

*My *DL comp will be standard DL reps @ *260kg*

*You *do what you want PMSL

An err wheres you Vid Nytol??

No vid no happen

and dont give me that "i text you a still" bollox<means nothing, just you standing there with 200kg staticaly


----------



## jw007

*BOOOOM*

just back from Gym

*22 reps*

easy, prob had 3 or 4 in tank but felt done enough

Will get vid off phone shortly:thumb:

*BETTER EDIT THIS DONT WANT ANY MORE UNDESERVED REPS LOL*

*Not attempted yet, *was just seeing reaction LOL


----------



## TH0R

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOM*
> 
> just back from Gym
> 
> *22 reps*
> 
> easy, prob had 3 or 4 in tank but felt done enough
> 
> Will get vid off phone shortly:thumb:


Brilliant mate:thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOM*
> 
> just back from Gym
> 
> *22 reps*
> 
> easy, prob had 3 or 4 in tank but felt done enough
> 
> Will get vid off phone shortly:thumb:


 :thumb :awesome lookin forward to it front row seats mate hear awaitin footage:thumb:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOM*
> 
> just back from Gym
> 
> *22 reps*
> 
> easy, prob had 3 or 4 in tank but felt done enough
> 
> Will get vid off phone shortly:thumb:


And there is the incentive i needed to really push it:thumb:

My attempt will be posted tomorrow night:cool:


----------



## rodrigo

good luck con smash it up friend:thumb:


----------



## coldo

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOM*
> 
> just back from Gym
> 
> *22 reps*
> 
> easy, prob had 3 or 4 in tank but felt done enough
> 
> Will get vid off phone shortly:thumb:


If you had 4 in the tank you would have matched Andy Bolton!! A true alpha would have emptied his tank, no doubt.

Fvcking good lifting though, i'm impressed. Lookin forward to vid.


----------



## Guest

rodrigo said:


> good luck con smash it up friend:thumb:


 :beer:



coldo said:


> If you had 4 in the tank you would have matched Andy Bolton!! A true alpha would have emptied his tank, no doubt.
> 
> Fvcking good lifting though, i'm impressed. Lookin forward to vid.


Yeah but Andy obviously had plenty left in the tank. The point is not to completely fvck your self up but rather do a load of reps and make it look easy!


----------



## LittleChris

Con said:


> :beer:
> 
> Yeah but Andy obviously had plenty left in the tank. The point is not to completely fvck your self up but rather do a load of reps and make it look easy!


Don't think DMCC got that message :lol:

Great lifting guys! :beer:


----------



## coldo

Con said:


> :beer:
> 
> Yeah but Andy obviously had plenty left in the tank. The point is not to completely fvck your self up but rather do a load of reps and make it look easy!


You know as well as me, JW loves telling us all how great he is... matching the worlds best deadlifter (no matter how hard he was trying) - we'd never hear the end of it, he'd be in his element :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jw007

*
I DIDNT REALLY GET 22*

So dont panic guys :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was just testing the water

My attempt is on its way also:thumb:


----------



## coldo

jw007 said:


> *I DIDNT REALLY GET 22*
> 
> So dont panic guys :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was just testing the water
> 
> My attempt is on its way also:thumb:


 :ban:


----------



## Guest

coldo said:


> You know as well as me, JW loves telling us all how great he is... matching the worlds best deadlifter (no matter how hard he was trying) - we'd never hear the end of it, he'd be in his element :laugh::laugh:


True but would we all not love to be able to do that:whistling: personally in my head my goal is 30 doubt it will happen though:lol:



jw007 said:


> *
> I DIDNT REALLY GET 22*
> 
> So dont panic guys :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was just testing the water
> 
> My attempt is on its way also:thumb:


 :cursing: You stoopid fecker! I was getting all mentally prepared for tomorrow:laugh:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> True but would we all not love to be able to do that:whistling: personally in my head my goal is 30 doubt it will happen though:lol:
> 
> :cursing: You stoopid fecker! I was getting all mentally prepared for tomorrow:laugh:


LMFAO

Was supposed to get A.N. OTHER going, but think he logged off before seing it

22 is a good target tho CON, so DO IT DO IT:beer:


----------



## jw007

coldo said:


> You know as well as me, JW loves telling us all how great he is... matching the worlds best deadlifter (no matter how hard he was trying) - we'd never hear the end of it, he'd be in his element :laugh::laugh:


If I thought I could match him and gloat,I would die trying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coldo

jw007 said:


> If I thought I could match him and gloat,I would die trying :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL - We know fine you would :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## martin brown

jw007 said:


> *I DIDNT GET 2*


This I may believe!


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> This I may believe!


ohh thats fighting talk:lol:


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Don't think DMCC got that message :lol:


  12 reps better than yours


----------



## dmcc

LittleChris said:


> Don't think DMCC got that message :lol:


I'll try to be polite about this as I don't wish to get banned.

Chris, whatever your problem is with me, you can just drop it. The last several weeks you have been all sly digs at me in my journal and other people's threads and it is not nice.

I may never be the most inspirational or helpful person on this board but at least I put my money where my trousers are. I have posted photos, and video, I keep an honest journal to track my progress and have received and given encouragement. I did the same on your journal, before you deleted it. Yet you appear to be incapable of showing me the same respect.

I have worked damn hard to get where I am today and owe a lot to several people off here. I may never be the best at this sport but I'm giving it a damn good shot.

If you think you're so good, grow a pair and post your own video.

Oh and by the way, my deadlift 1RM is 305kg. Apparently that puts me among some of the best in the country.


----------



## LittleChris

dmcc said:


> I'll try to be polite about this as I don't wish to get banned.
> 
> Chris, whatever your problem is with me, you can just drop it. The last several weeks you have been all sly digs at me in my journal and other people's threads and it is not nice.
> 
> I may never be the most inspirational or helpful person on this board but at least I put my money where my trousers are. I have posted photos, and video, I keep an honest journal to track my progress and have received and given encouragement. I did the same on your journal, before you deleted it. Yet you appear to be incapable of showing me the same respect.
> 
> I have worked damn hard to get where I am today and owe a lot to several people off here. I may never be the best at this sport but I'm giving it a damn good shot.
> 
> If you think you're so good, grow a pair and post your own video.
> 
> Oh and by the way, my deadlift 1RM is 305kg. Apparently that puts me among some of the best in the country.


Chill bud! Just my sense of humour, no offence intended.

I have complimented you numerous times in your journal and have the utmost of respect for your journey so far!

You thrash me in all lifts! Just too easy to wind up, as I said, no offence intended and I apologise profusely :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

hackskii said:


> So you didnt do it then?
> 
> I am confused.


An attempt at mind games. Probably wanted Nytol to reveal his numbers! JW does have his moments! :lol:


----------



## winger

Darren you are one strong mofo.


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Chill bud! Just my sense of humour, no offence intended.
> 
> I have complimented you numerous times in your journal and have the utmost of respect for your journey so far!
> 
> You thrash me in all lifts! Just too easy to wind up, as I said, no offence intended and I apologise profusely :beer:


I must say Chris your character has changed (at least as it is displayed on here) since you have joined up. You seem to have adopted the horridly annoying "American key board warrior" persona on here.

Honestly it does not really annoy me even though posts purely created to be silly unless put in the general section can be a bit tiring after a while. But you must realize just as there are a million and one personalities there will be people who take offense to it.

Plus this board seems a lot more "real" than other boards in the sense that the guys who post here often are quite open with their identity. So its not quite the same making smart **** comments to people when their identity is openly known instead of the typical bb board where people hide behind names like "dbolforever" and have a picture of Ruhl as their avvy.

And yes Darren you are a very strong deadlifter. Your progress of late has been astounding if not a tad annoying to some of us big pullers:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## WRT

LittleChris said:


> Don't think DMCC got that message :lol:
> 
> Great lifting guys! :beer:


Mate, Darren has videos and pictures up of himself and his progress is awesome! So I wouldn't rip the pi$$ out of him while hiding behind a pc monitor without showing my face. I think it will be a long while before most of us are pulling 305kg:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

So ladies???????? What's the weight?????? 100kg? Strapped or not? Come on it's not like we're buying shoes here....surely we can make a decision? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> So ladies???????? What's the weight?????? 100kg? Strapped or not? Come on it's not like we're buying shoes here....surely we can make a decision? :whistling:


Yes ladies make your decision so i can get my girl working towards it also:thumbup1: and yes she is on this site so it does count i just don't allow her to post in fear that she would make me look less awesome:lol:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Yes ladies make your decision so i can get my girl working towards it also:thumbup1: and yes she is on this site so it does count *i* *just don't allow her to post* in fear that she would make me look less awesome:lol:


 :lol: :lol::lol:LMFAO

I loved that bit:beer: :lol:

A well controlled woman is a happy woman:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:LMFAO
> 
> I loved that bit:beer: :lol:
> 
> *A well controlled woman is a happy woman* :thumb:


Here Here:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> So ladies???????? What's the weight?????? 100kg? Strapped or not? Come on it's not like we're buying shoes here....surely we can make a decision? :whistling:


i think we need to lower it less than 100 as some havent ever done that much so would be a bit unfair no??

i suggest strapped too?

what about 90 strapped?


----------



## TH0R

MissBC said:


> i think we need to lower it less than 100 as some havent ever done that much so would be a bit unfair no??
> 
> i suggest strapped too?
> 
> what about 90 strapped?


I think another point is the clothes that you'll be wearing, seen as some tighter

fitting clothes can be seen as helping the lift, so I, personally think it would only

be fair that all you girls do the lifts naked.

Of course we must have video proof of the lift posted, another help would be

video from a few different angles, from behind, from the left, from the right

and underneath may help

This will insure complete fairness girls:thumbup1:

Anyone struggling to get someone to video for them can PM me, no charge either:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> So ladies???????? What's the weight?????? 100kg? Strapped or not? Come on it's not like we're buying shoes here....surely we can make a decision? :whistling:


I'd love to say I'd join in.... but I think I may have deadlifted something like twice in my entire life and I cannot remember how much I lifted.... I've a vague recollection of around 80kg maybe, about 3+ years ago when I was half the size lmfao....


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd love to say I'd join in.... but I think I may have deadlifted something like twice in my entire life and I cannot remember how much I lifted.... I've a vague recollection of around 80kg maybe, about 3+ years ago when I was half the size lmfao....


do it missy i only did deadlifts for the first time like 7 months ago, did them for about 3 months and now havent done them for 3 months!!

dooooooooo itttttt :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> do it missy i only did deadlifts for the first time like 7 months ago, did them for about 3 months and now havent done them for 3 months!!
> 
> dooooooooo itttttt :thumb:


I'd prob injure myself lol.... back not used to it :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd prob injure myself lol.... back not used to it :tongue:


wear a belt then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd prob injure myself lol.... back not used to it :tongue:


with perfect form like yours Z, Injury should not be an issue


----------



## martin brown

I tink 60-75kg maybe fair for ladies. It's light enough to allow the newer people to get a rep or two, and heavy enough to make sure it isn't easy to get 20+.

Re: the dmcc thing - I think anyone reading and posting on this thread needs to keep in mind who these people are that are doing 10+ reps with 200kg. They are some of the strongest deadlifters in England. There are very, very few 300kg + deadlifters in the UK. Remember those guys in Leeds who did the challenge originally are a very elite powerlifting team and between them hold dozens of national and international records. I am a 325kg + deadlifter and 19 reps killed me. Con is an elite deadlifter with records to prove it. Nomal people shouldn't be getting anywhere near these numbers.

It's serious stuff.


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Your progress of late has been astounding if not a tad annoying to some of us big pullers:laugh: :thumb:


I am a big puller, but that is because my wife wont give me sex.

I cant video it either, I know for a fact I can get more than 27 reps before I have to stop. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> wear a belt then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Dont own one.... or straps! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:





jw007 said:


> with perfect form like yours Z, Injury should not be an issue


Kiss my peachy little ass ya big green git! 

My form is FAR from perfect. Its probably not even good :lol:

I may have said I prefer to do lighter weights and be able to do the exercise properly (as any heavier and end up all over the place) however I never commented on my own form as I recall so :tt2: to you an' all


----------



## Zara-Leoni

martin brown said:


> I tink 60-75kg maybe fair for ladies. It's light enough to allow the newer people to get a rep or two, and heavy enough to make sure it isn't easy to get 20+.
> 
> Re: the dmcc thing - I think anyone reading and posting on this thread needs to keep in mind who these people are that are doing 10+ reps with 200kg. They are some of the strongest deadlifters in England. There are very, very few 300kg + deadlifters in the UK. Remember those guys in Leeds who did the challenge originally are a very elite powerlifting team and between them hold dozens of national and international records. I am a 325kg + deadlifter and 19 reps killed me. Con is an elite deadlifter with records to prove it. Nomal people shouldn't be getting anywhere near these numbers.
> 
> It's serious stuff.


If it was 60kg I might consider it :lol: :lol:

Seriously though.... I think I did 80kg few years ago and am fairly certain have never attempted it since... so what with not having anyone to correct or even show me correct) form and all it would be dumb to attempt to lift heavier with probably sh1t form... would only snap something lol. That and the fact that the muscles needed wont be used to it so prob wont be able to walk for a week :whistling:

Oh yeah.... and DMCC is one STRONG wee git! :wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

martin brown said:


> I tink 60-75kg maybe fair for ladies. It's light enough to allow the newer people to get a rep or two, and heavy enough to make sure it isn't easy to get 20+.


So we have Miss BC suggesting a strapped 90kg and Mr Brown suggesting 60-75kg. I think going of the other lasses preference to keep it strapped is the general consensus so at least one decision made:thumb:

So....weight? I am happy with anything between the above...I'll have a bash at owt.


----------



## leafman

60k would get more people being able to do reps for a few, so surly keep it about there. wishin u luck ladys :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> 60k would get more people being able to do reps for a few, so surly keep it about there. wishin u luck ladys :thumbup1:


.....even I might manage it..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> So we have Miss BC suggesting a strapped 90kg and Mr Brown suggesting 60-75kg. I think going of the other lasses preference to keep it strapped is the general consensus so at least one decision made:thumb:
> 
> So....weight? I am happy with anything between the above...I'll have a bash at owt.


The original challenge for the men was belt only, no straps.....

Seeing as I don't own either, it makes no odds but is chalk allowed?


----------



## MissBC

ok ladies

chalk allowed

belts allowed

straps allowed

weight 60kgs

DEAL???


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll go with the flow!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh go on then... 

I've never been one to shy away from publicly humiliating myself...... :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nytol

What the f*ck has happened to this thread??? 

My thoughts on DL for ladies is 80kg, straps OK.

My thoughts on JW, gay as can be.


----------



## ElfinTan

I just want a weight lol....


----------



## winger

Ladies, just put one big plate on each side, otherwise you might have to pull from a lower point and straps should be welcome.

That should be 66kg's right? Step up!

I think the stronger women should also get 10-20 reps to see their conditioning just like the men.

If the stronger guys are getting around 12 reps so should the stronger women. Notice I directed that towards DMCC..lol

Darren, I love ya big man! :beer:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Ladies, just put one big plate on each side, otherwise you might have to pull from a lower point and straps should be welcome.
> 
> That should be 66kg's right? Step up!
> 
> I think the stronger women should also get 10-20 reps to see their conditioning just like the men.


One plate in UK weight would be 60kg/132lb one plate USA style would be 61.5kg/135lb. I should think most of the girls will be able to go well over 20. My gf is good for about 20...


----------



## winger

Con said:


> One plate in UK weight would be 60kg/132lb one plate USA style would be 61.5kg/135lb. I should think most of the girls will be able to go well over 20. My gf is good for about 20...


Then we have a rap then!

This should be fun beings as I have not seen too many videos of the guys...lol

For the record, if you can do a single with 200 kg that is good! :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh yeah.... and DMCC is one STRONG wee git! :wink:


Wee? - I would never use wee as a descriptor for Darren


----------



## bigbob33

I can on a good day manage one rep at 200 kg, doesn't really warrant a vid really does it! :lol:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Ladies, just put one big plate on each side, otherwise you might have to pull from a lower point and straps should be welcome.
> 
> That should be 66kg's right? Step up!
> 
> I think the stronger women should also get 10-20 reps to see their conditioning just like the men.
> 
> If the stronger guys are getting around 12 reps so should the stronger women. Notice I directed that towards DMCC..lol
> 
> Darren, I love ya big man! :beer:


Winger, 60kg is wayyyyy to light for a Bird......

Tan would be pulling that all day long for like a billion reps

Its pointless..

Most girls would get easy over 10 which defeats the object..

I concur with Nytol (even tho hes super gay and has not posted his vid yet)

80kg seems reasonable


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> And yes Darren you are a very strong deadlifter. Your progress of late has been astounding if not a tad annoying to some of us big pullers:laugh: :thumb:


I have to agree!



jw007 said:


> Winger, 60kg is wayyyyy to light for a Bird......
> 
> Tan would be pulling that all day long for like a billion reps
> 
> Its pointless..
> 
> Most girls would get easy over 10 which defeats the object..
> 
> I concur with Nytol (even tho hes super gay and has not posted his vid yet)
> 
> 80kg seems reasonable


As King Hulk and I agree, then 80kg is the weight for the official challenge.

A plate and a half aside is not super heavy, but if the weight is too light, which 60kg is, then it is not much of a challenge.

Like with the 200kg, not every one should be able to do it.

I shall bring my lap top today and show you my little bum fluff.

For the record my video was taken on a decent camera and takes 40 minutes to upload, for some reason my internet connection has messed up each time I've tried after about 90%

Very annoying.

Can anyone tell me in VERY BASIC terms how to convert the Mpeg to a smaller, easier to upload format?


----------



## Mowgli

Download Windows Media Encoder from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=5691ba02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=en

If you follow the wizard, it's quite self explanatory. Just make sure you do two-pass encoding if it's an option.


----------



## DB

60kg is too light imo..

85kg seems fair


----------



## Nytol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/76311-80kg-female-deadlift-challenge.html


----------



## Nytol

Mowgli said:


> Download Windows Media Encoder from here:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=5691ba02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=en
> 
> If you follow the wizard, it's quite self explanatory. Just make sure you do two-pass encoding if it's an option.


Thanks mate, I've downloaded it, I'll have a look later.

I do not know what two-pass encoding means, I truly have no clue when it comes to IT stuff.

If it tells me which buttons to press, I may be OK


----------



## biggerlandy

bummer i can lift 200 no prob but i have half a metal spine broke my back last year, and because so i can not lift from the floor i have to deadlift with bar raised of floor a good 12" so that counts me out  :cursing:


----------



## siovrhyl

unless I kill myself at this weekends competition i will get a video up myself next week looking for 20 reps did 13 after a heavy session last week so i think 20 is a reasonable target


----------



## jw007

Did both 200kg DL and 260kg DL challenge today

Started with the 200kg,

Pulled 13, but floor uneven, as such I have to put plates on floor to stop bar rolling etc

after 13th rep on way down I clipped th eplate on floor which knocked my grip off, I had to re-adjust, which defeats object and I would be called a cvnt so I stopped LOL

I reckon I was good for 16+ barring incident, which I would be pleased with currently given fitness etc etc

Bar is sh1t also, wil be getting a proper PL bar in GYm for myattempt next week

I did video, but wont be posting as pointless, not in this for last place... 

Straight after I did 260kg same style

I got 4 and 3\4 reps before left hand gave, Which I was pleased with

I reckon that would equate to 7+ reps from fresh, I also videoed that..

Then I did 280kg x 2

So next week, gym getting proper bar (I hope) as this one has zero knurling

Not sure whether to go for max reps with 260kg (preferable) or 200kg attempt again

Either way I want 20+ reps on 200kg and 10 on 260kg before end of year

My fitness is sh1t, blowing out my ar5e 45 min after coming home LMFAO


----------



## Guest

Very impressive mate. All the more so with your gimp arm:thumbup1:

This thread is awesome:thumb:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Very impressive mate. All the more so with your gimp arm:thumbup1:
> 
> This thread is awesome:thumb:


Cheers Con

Its amazing how much fitness comes into play at the higher reps

My bottom hurts LMFAO, not used to it

Did you do your 20 today??


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Cheers Con
> 
> Its amazing how much fitness comes into play at the higher reps
> 
> My bottom hurts LMFAO, not used to it
> 
> Did you do your 20 today??


Heading off right now actually, i wish i had not done 18 on wednesday:laugh:


----------



## jjb1

rep ranges you really do get use to as i go up weights i sometimes do higher reps like 20 on leg press and its really hard but i add 40k and do 20 again ....

20 reps is a barrier for me even from 'middle heavy' weights

you might find at this point at the challenge you stick at so many reps even if the weight was slightly lighter

iv pulled 200k for 8 reps before at just over 14 stone which i thought was great..... but these were the days when i could walk with out lower back pain ;-/ at just over 16 stone and alot stronger id love to try this but i would be hospitilized for weeks with my lower back issues

these lifs were always my favourite though nothing like the buzz from max weight power movements!


----------



## jw007

jjb1 said:


> rep ranges you really do get use to as i go up weights i sometimes do higher reps like 20 on leg press and its really hard but i add 40k and do 20 again ....
> 
> 20 reps is a barrier for me even from 'middle heavy' weights
> 
> you might find at this point at the challenge you stick at so many reps even if the weight was slightly lighter
> 
> iv pulled 200k for 8 reps before at just over 14 stone which i thought was great..... but these were the days when i could walk with out lower back pain ;-/ at just over 16 stone and alot stronger id love to try this but i would be hospitilized for weeks with my lower back issues
> 
> these lifs were always my favourite though nothing like the buzz from max weight power movements!


Yes, i def find that. I would probnot be able to do many more with 140kg TBH

Thats why Im concentrating on the 260kg DL


----------



## jjb1

only you could take up a 200k deadlift challenge and straight away aim for more weight 

but i see your way of thinking if you do pull this for 10 reps 200 will be like pulling your pants up repeatedly


----------



## BigDom86

whats the updated list on this? who has done what on 200kg, been out of the loop for a bit.


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Did both 200kg DL and 260kg DL challenge today
> 
> Started with the 200kg,
> 
> Pulled 13, but floor uneven, as such I have to put plates on floor to stop bar rolling etc
> 
> after 13th rep on way down I clipped th eplate on floor which knocked my grip off, I had to re-adjust, which defeats object and I would be called a cvnt so I stopped LOL
> 
> I reckon I was good for 16+ barring incident, which I would be pleased with currently given fitness etc etc
> 
> Bar is sh1t also, wil be getting a proper PL bar in GYm for myattempt next week
> 
> I did video, but wont be posting as pointless, not in this for last place...


LOSER!!! xxxxx



jw007 said:


> My bottom hurts LMFAO, not used to it


I thought we agreed to keep our lunch date just between us?



BigDom86 said:


> whats the updated list on this? who has done what on 200kg, been out of the loop for a bit.


I did 15 on my 1st go, no practice runs like some on here,  , I shall have another go either next week or the week after and aim for 20+

I do have a video, but can not upload it, rep 15 was the 1st hard one, I'd not deadlifted for about 3-4 months, so when I got to 15 I half gave up as I was surprised to have got so many.

I think Joe should post his video, no reason not to, his excuses are all in place, unless the video evidence shows his excuses to be false???


----------



## ElfinTan

No vidz...no proof!!!! ;0)


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> No vidz...no proof!!!! ;0)


Ditto says the beta keyboard warrior.


----------



## rs007

entering thread really late

can someone do me a favour and summarise the last 27 pages in one concise paragraph so I can get with program

please use simple words with low syllable count as am quite drunk getting

reps for best summary


----------



## jjb1

jw stumbbeled across a thread on 200k dl challenge and relised there were other alpha males out there doing silly things to cause injurys

he heckeled and dangeled possible trophies/forfits as possibilities to the winner/looser

and here we are 

nytol; did you do constant reps...touch n go's ? i ask as i know this is an adaption to your normal training style


----------



## Guest

Right did it filmed it and i am finished with it.

200kg for 21 reps and then 265.9kg for 5 reps which i am not happy with.

Just uploading now.


----------



## jjb1

impressive con ! good man

obviously 265 would have been easier with out 21 reps to start bro dont knock your self


----------



## rs007

jjb1 said:


> jw stumbbeled across a thread on 200k dl challenge and relised there were other alpha males out there doing silly things to cause injurys
> 
> he heckeled and dangeled possible trophies/forfits as possibilities to the winner/looser
> 
> and here we are


Thankyou my good man, reps shall be yours on the recharge. However I would warn that I am quite drunk, so it may be prudent to remind me, come the morrow.



Con said:


> Right did it filmed it and i am finished with it.
> 
> 200kg for 21 reps and then 265.9kg for 5 reps which i am not happy with.
> 
> Just uploading now.


Jesus Christ Con, that isnt right :lol: :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Con said:


> Right did it filmed it and i am finished with it.
> 
> 200kg for 21 reps and then 265.9kg for 5 reps *which i am not happy with. *
> 
> Just uploading now.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah after that set i started swearing and threw my belt across the gym in a fit of rage

My new goal is to get 265.9kg for over 10 and then move up to 300kg for reps.


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> nytol; did you do constant reps...touch n go's ? i ask as i know this is an adaption to your normal training style


Yes, touch and go as the rules stated, never done those before, found it very awkward for the 1st 6 or so to get a 'rhythm' going.



Con said:


> Right did it filmed it and i am finished with it.
> 
> 200kg for 21 reps and then 265.9kg for 5 reps which i am not happy with.
> 
> Just uploading now.


Awesome mate :thumbup1:

I am getting the f*cking hump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I filmed my laptop screen with my phone, to make a nice poor quality, easy to upload video, and the f*cking thing still wont work, :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

As it gets to 70%, my internet turns off, [email protected]!!!

Never had an issue with BT internet before, I also tried it from my girlfriends laptop, (who is also with BT), and got the same reaction.

Any ideas???


----------



## winger

Con, if you want to throw your belt around you just go right ahead. 21 is awesome.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Yes, touch and go as the rules stated, never done those before, found it very awkward for the 1st 6 or so to get a 'rhythm' going.
> 
> Awesome mate :thumbup1:
> 
> I am getting the f*cking hump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I filmed my laptop screen with my phone, to make a nice poor quality, easy to upload video, and the f*cking thing still wont work, :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> As it gets to 70%, my internet turns off, [email protected]!!!
> 
> Never had an issue with BT internet before, I also tried it from my girlfriends laptop, (who is also with BT), and got the same reaction.
> 
> Any ideas???


I hate the touch and go reps because i find if i start just slightly wrong i start pulling all lopsided that's what threw me off on the heavy set. Still i am slowly getting used to the touch and go reps. They do hit the upper back nice and hard compared to paused reps for some reason i find.

No idea about the BT. I have American broadband and my first video is still not even half way uploaded, getting a bit p1ssed off tbh:cursing:


----------



## Nytol

It just felt totally wrong, but I think once I get used to it, then it is an easier way to pull for sure, (which is why I don't do it).

Tried to email it to Fairy Boy, and it said attachment failed, don't know if the file was too big of if the Universe is just having a laugh at my expense???


----------



## Guest

Right to start with 265.9kg for 5






Training partner 200kg for 9






I need to point out i have the bar loaded x4 45lb x1 10lb x1 5lb x1 2.5lb per side along with the 45lb bar = 440lb or 200kg


----------



## WRT

Con said:


> Right to start with 265.9kg for 5


Not working mate:confused1: Might take a while to upload properly??

Edit: nevermind working now:thumbup1:


----------



## tjwilkie

just spent 30mins reading all the pages on this thread, and it a propa class thread:thumbup1: good lifting fellas

sum day i might be able to post my vid :whistling:


----------



## Guest

21 reps


----------



## tjwilkie

fair play con thats sum good lifting rite there


----------



## leafman

Con said:


> 21 reps


awesome mate reps :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> 21 reps


Wow.........Reps if I can.....


----------



## winger

Good job Con very impressive to say the least.

Ntyol, how big is the file?

Microsoft movie maker 2 works well for editing videos and it seems to compress them as well. It actually is built into service pack 2 so you have it.

Type this in at the run command. moviemk.exe

Give that a go big man!


----------



## MXD

I'll vid my attempt and up it on weds


----------



## dmcc

ALL HAIL CON!


----------



## babyshins

I know I have done a few reps at 200kg but not many to compete .


----------



## TH0R

Awesome Con, looking very good mate, deffo a few more in there

Nice Gym to

tried mine last night, 200x1 :lol: and I had straps


----------



## DB

NICEEEEEEEE work con!


----------



## ElfinTan

Con IS the daddy:beer:


----------



## MissBC

awesome con, well done


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I think we might have seen the winner right there, well done Con the 265kg for reps was very impressive.

Reps to you .


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

nice deadliftin con! deff the winner


----------



## coldo

I can get the 265, the training partner and the missus videos but not the one at 200! :cursing:

Just me? :confused1:


----------



## jw007

ElfinTan said:


> No vidz...no proof!!!! ;0)


I dont want proof of last 2 lifts, I dont want them to stand

My proper attempt is next week with decent bar

Currently without vid Im happy to remain at ZERO


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> 21 reps


Fckin nice work Con..

Super impressed at the 21 reps:thumb:

Also impressed at your nice gym lol

Stark comparison to mine


----------



## TH0R

Wtf is Tall, he'd be well up for this

Plus I miss him


----------



## chrisba

Wow, fair play. Some seriously strong people on this board. Very impressed and jealous!

Reps to you Con...awesome.


----------



## Guest

Thanks every body

Yes it is an amazing gym directly aimed at powerlifting/strongman/mma. The funny thing is i travel 70miles 3 times per week to go train here (mind you i blast down the high way at 90miles per hour to get there so it does not take all that long) but its funny because i must pass 100 gyms to get there. Most American gyms are total **** at least for my purposes.

And now we can call an end to this 440lb for reps....in other words no one on this thread should beat me because i really don't feel like doing it again:laugh: :lol:


----------



## jjb1

was chatting to a power lifter up my gym today about this thread he's a natty too and he said he has finshed off sessions with 200k for around 20 reps for a burn out

i have said to get a camera and film him self fresh having an attempt i think he could throw a spanner in the works here if he does, although he is seeing the docs at mo as he has low natural test levels which have held back his advancments in training of late

time will tell if he takes the challenge up i guess


----------



## Guest

jjb1 said:


> was chatting to a power lifter up my gym today about this thread he's a natty too and he said he has finshed off sessions with 200k for around 20 reps for a burn out
> 
> i have said to get a camera and film him self fresh having an attempt i think he could throw a spanner in the works here if he does, although he is seeing the docs at mo as he has low natural test levels which have held back his advancments in training of late
> 
> time will tell if he takes the challenge up i guess


Well i have tbh and say that deadlift is the least affected by drugs at least compared to things like squat and bench. I can believe some one can do that obviously but he must be a pretty big puller (unless he is all slow twitch fibers and his max is 220kg:laugh. Any way i believe it when he puts up a video

Just remember some of the worlds biggest pullers do in the mid 20s so around 20 for a "burn out" is no joke!


----------



## DEJ

Con said:


> 21 reps


awesome mate, the video of the missus' attempt is cool as well, how many did she get i lost count? 19?


----------



## ryoken

fvcking hell that was awsome Con, i think i would have chucked/died after the first 2, great power and fitness mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

DEJ said:


> awesome mate, the video of the missus' attempt is cool as well, how many did she get i lost count? 19?


Thanks and she did 20 mate



ryoken said:


> fvcking hell that was awsome Con, i think i would have chucked/died after the first 2, great power and fitness mate:thumb:


Good thing the gf turned the camera off quickly so you didn't see me drop to the floor and gasp for air for ten minutes:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Con said:


> Thanks and she did 20 mate
> 
> Good thing the gf turned the camera off quickly so you didn't see me drop to the floor and gasp for air for ten minutes:lol:


lol nobody can knock you for needing a breather after that performance, im off to train back in a mo and its definatly giving me some drive but i wont be trying the challenge just yet:thumb:


----------



## jjb1

Con said:


> Well i have tbh and say that deadlift is the least affected by drugs at least compared to things like squat and bench. I can believe some one can do that obviously but he must be a pretty big puller (unless he is all slow twitch fibers and his max is 220kg:laugh. Any way i believe it when he puts up a video
> 
> Just remember some of the worlds biggest pullers do in the mid 20s so around 20 for a "burn out" is no joke!


when i mentioned him being natty this wasnt at any point to make your acheivement smaller con, i could not do it bro and iv congatulated you already

iv known this guy ages he is awsome at deadlift iv seen him pull 290k or something as singles at his best which is good i felt.

he also did a 180k 100 rep dl challenge but you were aloud breathers in this i think he took a few short breaks to complete it but did it.

his strengths are grip leg and lower back power and in this he exels as a natural power lifter

im enjoying the thread i just wish my back allowed me to try this stuff still


----------



## TOBE

180kg for 100 - WTF.. Some good pulling there if that's true!


----------



## jjb1

TOBE said:


> 180kg for 100 - WTF.. Some good pulling there if that's true!


this was another challenge off the net he seen he likes mad things like this.

it wasnt as mad as you think i think he did 10 sets of 10reps with small breathing pauses imbetween each 10 reps

it was not 100 consistant reps, this would be superman style


----------



## Guest

jjb1 said:


> when i mentioned him being natty this wasnt at any point to make your acheivement smaller con, i could not do it bro and iv congatulated you already
> 
> iv known this guy ages he is awsome at deadlift iv seen him pull 290k or something as singles at his best which is good i felt.
> 
> he also did a 180k 100 rep dl challenge but you were aloud breathers in this i think he took a few short breaks to complete it but did it.
> 
> his strengths are grip leg and lower back power and in this he exels as a natural power lifter
> 
> im enjoying the thread i just wish my back allowed me to try this stuff still


Oh no you have me wrong mate i did not mean it like that. I was simply stating that gear has not a massive effect on deadlift numbers unlike other lifts so just because he is natural it should not be assumed that he could do a lot more on gear. Even though if his test levels are very low it could easily be the case..... 

100 reps with 180kg?! :laugh: Fvck that i would be in bits for weeks after that!

By the sounds of things he is more suited to higher reps than sheer power. Because 290kg deadlift although very good i would not put it on the same level as pulling 200kg for 20 let alone 180kg for 100 rest or not!

FFS you had to say 100 reps straight would be superman style.... i guess i will be dying next week from a stroke:laugh: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Oh no you have me wrong mate i did not mean it like that. I was simply stating that gear has not a massive effect on deadlift numbers unlike other lifts so just because he is natural it should not be assumed that he could do a lot more on gear. Even though if his test levels are very low it could easily be the case.....
> 
> 100 reps with 180kg?! :laugh: Fvck that i would be in bits for weeks after that!
> 
> *By the sounds of things he is more suited to higher reps than sheer power. Because 290kg deadlift although very good i would not put it on the same level as pulling 200kg for 20 let alone 180kg for 100 rest or not!*
> 
> FFS you had to say 100 reps straight would be superman style.... i guess i will be dying next week from a stroke:laugh: :lol:


I pulled 340kg in gym before, and I dont think I will get 20 reps at 200kg anytime soon

Im hedging my Bets on the 260kg DL to give you a run for your money:thumb:

Much more suited to my lower rep lifting


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> I pulled 340kg in gym before, and I dont think I will get 20 reps at 200kg anytime soon
> 
> Im hedging my Bets on the 260kg DL to give you a run for your money:thumb:
> 
> Much more suited to my lower rep lifting


Bring it on:thumb:

I was highly annoyed at getting only 5 because in my head i had decided on ten. Turns out deadlifting 200kg for 18 on wed then 200kg for 21 on friday and then going for the 6 wheels was not a smart idea FFS:lol:

My end goal with all of this is to pull 7 plates for 6 now that would please me:beer:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Bring it on:thumb:
> 
> I was highly annoyed at getting only 5 because in my head i had decided on ten. Turns out deadlifting 200kg for 18 on wed then 200kg for 21 on friday and then going for the 6 wheels was not a smart idea FFS:lol:
> 
> *My end goal with all of this is to pull 7 plates for 6 now that would please* *me* :beer:


300kg x 6:whistling: That would be good, V V impressive

I want 260kg x 7 next week, and whatever I can do on 200kg after

Then wil be race for 10 reps, Im sure you will get there 1st tho Gorilla BOY:lol: :lol:

Gives me something to shoot for tho, Training boring other wise:thumb:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> 300kg x 6:whistling: That would be good, V V impressive
> 
> I want 260kg x 7 next week, and whatever I can do on 200kg after
> 
> Then wil be race for 10 reps, Im sure you will get there 1st tho Gorilla BOY :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gives me something to shoot for tho, Training boring other wise:thumb:


Sounds good OLD man just make sure you go easy i would not want you to be tearing any more muscles or god forbid break your hip just because you tried to keep up with a young gun such as my self:beer:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Sounds good OLD man just make sure you go easy i would not want you to be tearing any more muscles or god forbid break your hip just because you tried to keep up with a young gun such as my self:beer:


LOL, subtle. :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

OK I've done 270 for 3, can I play the 6-plate game too?


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> OK I've done 270 for 3, can I play the 6-plate game too?


Sounds good and we actually know you will post up a video unlike some:whistling:

(i am going to go with the 265.9kg because i can't be ****d doing it 5 plates and change per side to make it 260kg but i consider it exactly the same as 260kg because 5.9kg at that weight will not make the difference between getting one more rep or not..)


----------



## dmcc

OK cool. But it will be a few weeks, not up to it at the moment and not training next week. But I will play.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Well being 65/66kg 200kg wont happen just yet! But ive done 145kg for 6 reps, so for more reps, could give 120kg for as many reps a go or sumthin get it filmed.


----------



## jjb1

i guess if you do some high rep work sometimes this will be an easier adaption

doesnt west side barbell involve some volume along side some heavy?

im not big on all this though so i may be wrong just things i might have seen in gym


----------



## BigDom86

great lifting Con


----------



## BigDom86

thats a really good looking gym too


----------



## pastanchicken

Awesome lifting Con, reps :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Wtf is Tall, he'd be well up for this
> 
> Plus I miss him


I thought that too, tried emailing him a while back but no reply. God knows where hes gone?

Nice lifting Con!

Mind, a couple barely passed your knees! lol thought it was lockout each rep??? lol

:whistling:


----------



## jjb1

^ youve just opened a whole new can of worms lol

camera's from the side wasnt it 

con has awsome power for his age


----------



## Guest

mikex101 said:


> I thought that too, tried emailing him a while back but no reply. God knows where hes gone?
> 
> Nice lifting Con!
> 
> Mind, a couple barely passed your knees! lol thought it was lockout each rep??? lol
> 
> :whistling:


I think your confused by my long arms because on every rep i stood straight up Common mistake is people think you need to drive your back way back at the top of the deadlift. This is not needed in competition and is simply stupid as it can damage your lower back. All that is required is that you stand straight up and lock forward your hips. As far as barely passed my knees give me a break:rolleyes: any way Hercules where is your video? Funny how the guys that have big deadlifts had nothing to say about it and then you do:lol:

Plus if you wanted to be really pedantic resting at the top makes the move easier. I did not, i think the whole set took me less than 40 seconds seeing that its supposed to also be a test of cardio my method was harder.

As far as being strong for my age i was strong for my age when i won the best teenager lifter in the world at the GPC worlds. Now at 23 age has nothing to do with it. I am strong full stop. lol


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> I think your confused by my long arms because on every rep i stood straight up Common mistake is people think you need to drive your back way back at the top of the deadlift. This is not needed in competition and is simply stupid as it can damage your lower back. All that is required is that you stand straight up and lock forward your hips. As far as barely passed my knees give me a break:rolleyes: any way Hercules where is your video? Funny how the guys that have big deadlifts had nothing to say about it and then you do:lol:
> 
> Plus if you wanted to be really pedantic resting at the top makes the move easier. I did not, i think the whole set took me less than 40 seconds seeing that its supposed to also be a test of cardio my method was harder.
> 
> As far as being strong for my age i was strong for my age when i won the best teenager lifter in the world at the GPC worlds. Now at 23 age has nothing to do with it. I am strong full stop. lol


Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol

Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol

http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv

Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


----------



## hackskii

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


Yah, it was really loud..... :whistling:


----------



## winger

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


Nice and no belt that I can see. Impressive.


----------



## TH0R

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


Thats pretty awesome mate, love the fact everyone in the gym seems totally uninterested:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


whos that big albino gorila behind you? im sure he can lift a shítload, or looks like he can


----------



## Guest

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


Very well done mate.

Sorry for my earlier post i read it right before a uni test at 7:30am and i was not in the best spirits and could not take it how it was supposed to be taken. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Con, I did 225 for 16 reps today.

Oh wait, that was in pounds and not kg. 

I cant believe you did over twice the weight as me and more reps, that is mind blowing.


----------



## anabolic ant

dmcc said:


> ALL HAIL CON!


agreed...con kinging the UK-M:thumb:!!!!


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Con, I did 225 for 16 reps today.
> 
> Oh wait, that was in pounds and not kg.
> 
> I cant believe you did over twice the weight as me and more reps, that is mind blowing.





anabolic ant said:


> agreed...con kinging the UK-M:thumb:!!!!


 :beer:

Thanks guys it was good fun and really kicked my ass back into gear especially when it comes to doing deadlift for reps.

High rep deadlifts are amazing for back growth i am only starting to remember this fact. I did that set on friday and my back still feels sore now on monday night! This very rarely happens for me in fact its rare i get any muscle soreness in my back.

In a few weeks i have a deadlift contest coming up (so for a single) i wont say what i am hoping for but i will put up a video of it unless i do REALLY poorly


----------



## Rocho

320?????


----------



## Guest

Rocho said:


> 320?????


Well i pulled 333kg at age 19 and 90kg i am now 23 and 110kg if i only pull 320kg i will probably never deadlift again.......


----------



## winger

Con said:


> i will put up a video of it unless i do REALLY poorly


Right, like you can pull poorly, I should negative rep you for saying that.

Your poor lift would be my goal at half your weight...grrrrr

Con, if you weren't sooo good looking I would slap you so hard....lol

Con, I wouldn't slap you only because I would get hurt. Hell my hand would probably break... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Well i pulled 333kg at age 19 and 90kg i am now 23 and 110kg if i only pull 320kg i will probably never deadlift again.......


 :ban:


----------



## Rocho

Con said:


> Well i pulled 333kg at age 19 and 90kg i am now 23 and 110kg *if i only pull 320kg* i will probably never deadlift again.......


Yeah only 320!!!

Ha ha, I keep forgeting how strong you actually are mate!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

If he did only 320 I'd point and laugh, cos I'm not far behind.


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> whos that big albino gorila behind you? im sure he can lift a shítload, or looks like he can


His names Andy Thompson. Hes got a 1000kg total in single ply gear. Competes in GB teams at Europe and world comps too. People only stop and stare when hes repping 350kg squats! lol And the looks he gets when benching are just silly!

Cheers for comments guys.


----------



## Nytol

mikex101 said:


> Well, ive got a vid up Con. i got a mighty 10! lol
> 
> Here it is (its loud so turn volume off before opening. lol
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=Video-0001-7.flv
> 
> Plus, i was just taking the ****, thats awesome lifting mate. I just wish my arms were that long! lol then i wouldnt have to lift so bloody far being a giant! (well, 6'4") lol


Well done mate.

Con also has a bit of a unique rounded shoulder deadlift, which cuts down the ROM even further, which is why they did not look fully locked out in the traditional sense.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Con also has a bit of a unique rounded shoulder deadlift, which cuts down the ROM even further, which is why they did not look fully locked out in the traditional sense.


 This is very correct I allow my shoulders to hang as low as physically possible. However as long as your standing up right with an ever so slight lean back and you can hold it there the deadlift counts in contest (i have competed in IPF as well as GPC and never had them questioned).

You only have your body to work with. Lucky for me it seems to do its very best to reduce ROM on the deadlift for me:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

Interesting to see that the strong bastards DMCC and Con seem to be mainly 'back' lifters, ie they don't drop their @rse very low.

Would you guys change your form for a big 1RM?


----------



## Guest

ba baracuss said:


> Interesting to see that the strong bastards DMCC and Con seem to be mainly 'back' lifters, ie they don't drop their @rse very low.
> 
> Would you guys change your form for a big 1RM?


 Yeah for a big 1RM i probably would use even more back and less legs.

If you want to use your legs then you should pull sumo. I actually can pull about the same weight sumo as regular but i simply do not enjoy how the movement feels and i consider it cheating compared to a regular pull.


----------



## ba baracuss

I'm about 6'4 so I have a long back compared to many. I used to use very little knee flex but then hurt my lower back a few times from arching it, so I tried stretching hamstrings for a while to get my @rse lower and use more legs.

I do put my feet pretty wide though so it would probably be considered a sumo style really.

It seems you don't consider leg drive that crucial in deadlifting, which is interesting.


----------



## hackskii

ba baracuss said:


> I'm about 6'4 so I have a long cock compared to many.


Damn, that is cool bro, but what does this have to do with bodybuilding? :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

hackskii said:


> Damn, that is cool bro, but what does this have to do with bodybuilding? :lol:


 

It can get in the way when lifting so I need alternate technique


----------



## M_at

ba baracuss said:


> It can get in the way when lifting so I need alternate technique


Just use it instead of the belt. You'll get more back support this way too.


----------



## jjb1

2 people who were rivaling each other on here seem to have gone very quite....... :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

jjb1 said:


> 2 people who were rivaling each other on here seem to have gone very quite....... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

King Con, the silencer, has spoken:whistling:


----------



## winger

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> King Con, the silencer, has spoken:whistling:


King Con the Giant slayer.....wait for it.....*Boom!*


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> King Con, the silencer, has spoken:whistling:


Awesome:thumb: I was just telling the gf and training partner yesterday that this should be my nickname and they said "good luck finding some one to start that" and now you have. So now EVERY ONE has to use this nick name:beer:


----------



## Jux

King Con, why are you so awesome? *wipes lips*


----------



## martin brown

Shouldn't that be 'the kid Con'???


----------



## big_jim_87

dick con? id rather call u king con dom!


----------



## Guest

martin brown said:


> Shouldn't that be 'the kid Con'???


Well we can go with that also but i have to wonder how old i have to be to be considered an adult...... 40??? :lol:

P.S. Old Man Brown i hope you realize this thread was just for fun. Every one still considers you the king due to you having done 19 locked out reps with no warm ups with swine flu, **** didn't you do those lifts with a sprained ankle, a hang over and after not haven eaten for 30 days and 30 nights also?! :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> dick con? id rather call u king con dom!


Oh sorry little jim this thread is only for strong people not little gear head chavs.....run along now


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> Well we can go with that also but i have to wonder how old i have to be to be considered an adult...... 40??? :lol:
> 
> P.S. Old Man Brown i hope you realize this thread was just for fun. Every one still considers you the king due to you having done 19 locked out reps with no warm ups with swine flu, **** didn't you do those lifts with a sprained ankle, a hang over and after not haven eaten for 30 days and 30 nights also?! :beer: :thumbup1:


 didnt he do them an a swiss ball?


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> Oh sorry little jim this thread is only for strong people not little gear head *chavs*.....run along now


lol wtf gave you that idea? and i guess it was good for you that it was a deadlift challenge as if it was any other lifts you would have been fuked! lol


----------



## DB

Con said:


> Well we can go with that also but i have to wonder how old i have to be to be considered an adult...... 40??? :lol:
> 
> P.S. Old Man Brown i hope you realize this thread was just for fun. Every one still considers you the king due to you having done 19 locked out reps with no warm ups with swine flu, **** didn't you do those lifts with a sprained ankle, a hang over and after not haven eaten for 30 days and 30 nights also?! :beer: :thumbup1:


don't forget he rubbed vaseline on the bar to make it harder..

Damn i'm taking the p1ss and he can out lift me!


----------



## TH0R

and the hot coals he was stood on


----------



## big_jim_87

DB said:


> don't forget he rubbed vaseline on the bar to make it harder..
> 
> Damn i'm taking the p1ss and he can out lift me!


that wasnt the bar he rubbed vaseline on, con loves watching the big deads it gives him a hard on!


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> lol wtf gave you that idea? and i guess it was good for you that it was a deadlift challenge as if it was any other lifts you would have been fuked! lol


Want to make it a squatting contest lad? I have squatted 325kg at 90kg as a teen i have also squatted 290kg in loose single ply gear at 90kg as a teen in the IPF (so no comments about depth or equipment can be made). Obviously i can squat a lot more now but i don't consider gym lifts legit so i don't count them. Or how about a bench press contest? I would get beaten by a lot of the boys on here but i can still put up 405lb for a couple of reps which you certainly can not.

Now run along and buy some more Nike caps to impressive the 14 year girls on your estate with. Also get your self a few tight ass shirts to show of the 14 inch guns!


----------



## DB

Con said:


> Want to make it a squatting contest lad? I have squatted 325kg at 90kg as a teen i have also squatted 290kg in loose single ply gear at 90kg as a teen in the IPF (so no comments about depth or equipment can be made). Obviously i can squat a lot more now but i don't consider gym lifts legit so i don't count them. Or how about a bench press contest? I would get beaten by a lot of the boys on here but i can still put up 405lb for a couple of reps which you certainly can not.
> 
> Now run along and buy some more Nike caps to impressive the 14 year girls on your estate with. Also get your self a few tight ass shirts to show of the 14 inch guns!


ouch!  :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> Want to make it a squatting contest lad? I have squatted 325kg at 90kg as a teen i have also squatted 290kg in loose single ply gear at 90kg as a teen in the IPF (so no comments about depth or equipment can be made). Obviously i can squat a lot more now but i don't consider gym lifts legit so i don't count them. Or how about a bench press contest? I would get beaten by a lot of the boys on here but i can still put up 405lb for a couple of reps which you certainly can not.
> 
> *Now run along and buy some more Nike caps to impressive the 14 year girls on your estate with. Also get your self a few tight ass shirts to show of the 14 inch guns!*


lol i dnt live on an estate lol the guns are over 18ns and im 5'5 yep im a dwarf cant bpress as i got a pec injury but i assume they were 1 reps? my best squat was 270kg 7reps belt and raps i have never trained for power ether just bbing.


----------



## TH0R

Con said:


> Want to make it a squatting contest lad? I have squatted 325kg at 90kg as a teen i have also squatted 290kg in loose single ply gear at 90kg as a teen in the IPF (so no comments about depth or equipment can be made). Obviously i can squat a lot more now but i don't consider gym lifts legit so i don't count them. Or how about a bench press contest? I would get beaten by a lot of the boys on here but i can still put up 405lb for a couple of reps which you certainly can not.
> 
> Now run along and buy some more Nike caps to impressive the 14 year girls on your estate with. Also get your self a few tight ass shirts to show of the 14 inch guns!





big_jim_87 said:


> lol i dnt live on an estate lol the guns are over 18ns and im 5'5 yep im a dwarf cant bpress as i got a pec injury but i assume they were 1 reps? my best squat was 270kg 7reps belt and raps i have never trained for power ether just bbing.


What next, my dads bigger than your dad

Tbh Jim, I've always imagined you in a nike cap and white track suit, just saying:lol:


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i dnt live on an estate lol the guns are over 18ns and im 5'5 yep im a dwarf cant bpress as i got a pec injury but i assume they were 1 reps? my best squat was 270kg 7reps belt and raps i have never trained for power ether just bbing.


270kg for 7 reps raw. Ok so there are three options..... 1) You are in fact one of the strongest human beings on earth being able to knock out full depth squats at a pretty light body weight and a young age 2) You can unrack that weight and do partial squats (2 inch rom) with that weight. 3) You don't squat it holds back your time curling in the squat rack

Tell you what Jim get a video of you squatting 270kg for 3 reps to depth raw and i will call you whatever you like from now on and even send you $100 in the mail.


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> What next, my dads bigger than your dad


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

tel3563 said:


> What next, my dads bigger than your dad
> 
> Tbh Jim, I've always imagined you in a nike cap and white track suit, just saying:lol:


well what you spend your free time thinking about is up to lol but i am not a chav lol i dont live on an estate my trainers are nike tho lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> 270kg for 7 reps raw. Ok so there are three options..... 1) You are in fact one of the strongest human beings on earth being able to knock out full depth squats at a pretty light body weight and a young age 2) You can unrack that weight and do partial squats (2 inch rom) with that weight. 3) You don't squat it holds back your time curling in the squat rack
> 
> Tell you what Jim get a video of you squatting 270kg for 3 reps to depth raw and i will call you whatever you like from now on and even send you $100 in the mail.


ok i tell you what 270k for 3 reps? ok tell me what form to stick to tell me the rules you want me to stick to and i will post it up! lol 3 rep! lol! i hope massivemonster reades this as he will **** him self that i have a 3 rep 270k challenge!!!!!!!!! ha!!!!!!!! ha!!!!!!!!! legs were last night so next leg day i eill get it on vid


----------



## big_jim_87

p.m me about this buddy i will post up when vid is complete


----------



## TH0R

big_jim_87 said:


> well what you spend your free time thinking about is up to lol but i am not a chav lol i dont live on an estate my trainers are nike tho lol.


You've got me slightly wrong there Jim lad, its when i read some of your posts

I see the Nike cap and white track suit

x

Tel

Bump for video of 270x3:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> ok i tell you what 270k for 3 reps? ok tell me what form to stick to tell me the rules you want me to stick to and i will post it up! lol 3 rep! lol! i hope massivemonster reades this as he will **** him self that i have a 3 rep 270k challenge!!!!!!!!! ha!!!!!!!! ha!!!!!!!!! legs were last night so next leg day i eill get it on vid


Ok what you need to do is film the weights in other words just spread them out a little on the bar and show that they are all legit (even though the bend in the bar should make it obvious if you have the weight on there). Then wearing only knee wraps and a belt walk the bar out and do 3 reps using this form 



 . Make sure you film from the side so we can see your depth.

If you can manage that they i will be highly impressed and will send you $100 in the mail. But this offer ends at the ends next monday so get it done.


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> Ok what you need to do is film the weights in other words just spread them out a little on the bar and show that they are all legit (even though the bend in the bar should make it obvious if you have the weight on there). Then wearing only knee wraps and a belt walk the bar out and do 3 reps using this form
> 
> 
> 
> . Make sure you film from the side so we can see your depth.
> 
> If you can manage that they i will be highly impressed and *will send you $100 in the mail*. *But this offer ends at the ends next monday so get it done*.


buddy i dnt want any cash. i will get the vid up may be a little later then monday as next leg day will be wednesday.

rom will be to para


----------



## martin brown

Con said:


> Well we can go with that also but i have to wonder how old i have to be to be considered an adult...... 40??? :lol:
> 
> P.S. Old Man Brown i hope you realize this thread was just for fun. Every one still considers you the king due to you having done 19 locked out reps with no warm ups with swine flu, **** didn't you do those lifts with a sprained ankle, a hang over and after not haven eaten for 30 days and 30 nights also?! :beer: :thumbup1:


Your an adult when you stop being a junior!

It's all a bit of fun  I also had broken glass in my hands just to make the grip a bit more testing.

I'd be interested to see a 270kg raw squat (just one rep will do  )

Or maybe have a 365kg for reps?


----------



## hackskii

Vid then................

No vid, no claims.......


----------



## TOBE

By the way

I notice a few of you have got them bars which bend slightly, not sure what they are called now.. the ones in our gym are solid bars.. just wondering if it would make any different in weight lifted, even if slight?


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> 270kg for 7 reps raw. Ok so there are three options..... 1) You are in fact one of the strongest human beings on earth being able to knock out full depth squats at a pretty light body weight and a young age 2) You can unrack that weight and do partial squats (2 inch rom) with that weight. 3) You don't squat it holds back your time curling in the squat rack
> 
> *Tell you what Jim get a video of you squatting 270kg for 3 reps to depth raw and i will call you whatever you like from now on and even send you* *$100 in the mail*.


I will do that tomorrow for $100 dollars Con:thumb: and vid no worries:beer:

I will pm my addy


----------



## jw007

As for my DL vid

awaiting on a new bar, But wil be doing 260kg DL monday and film (if dont get too smashed weekend)

Need new bar as current one has zero knurling


----------



## TOBE

jw007 said:


> As for my DL vid
> 
> awaiting on a new bar, But wil be doing 260kg DL monday and film (if dont get too smashed weekend)
> 
> *
> Need new bar as current one has zero knurling*


How much difference does it make mate?

I'm just trying to make my self feel better, I can only get 200kgx1.. maybe with a different bar i could get 200kgx2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Con said:


> Now run along and buy some more Nike caps to impressive the 14 year girls on your estate with. Also get your self a few tight ass shirts to show of the 14 inch guns!


 :crying:

Some of use are looking forward to the day we have 14" guns you know.

:crying:

P.S. Not a joke.


----------



## jjb1

thats guy in cons vid has fantastic form, very solid squater


----------



## jw007

TOBE said:


> How much difference does it make mate?
> 
> I'm just trying to make my self feel better, I can only get 200kgx1.. maybe with a different bar i could get 200kgx2 :lol: :lol:


Sh1t loads, especially on higher reps and if grip is not best (small hands) like me..

A specialist DL bar would be better also as the grip\knurling is only 28mm Dia as opposed to 30+mm on olympic bars thus makes easier to hold

Plus the "whip" you can get from some bars apparently makes a big difference if can perfect pulling technique


----------



## BigDom86

damn that guy is a strong squatter. what is his bench and dead like?


----------



## MXD

utter crap sesh only pulled 200*8 WTF :/


----------



## MXD

KOnZPsst6H4[/MEDIA]]





Reaaly wasn't feeling it today, oh well.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> I will do that tomorrow for $100 dollars Con:thumb: and vid no worries:beer:
> 
> I will pm my addy


 :lol: You can fook off:laugh:

Sounds good Jim i am looking forward to the video. I for one can not do 270kg for reps on the squat to depth i can do it to parallel no troubles but doing it all the way down into the hole and back up is way different and i would not stand a chance besides for 1 or 2 good morning type squats:laugh:

Pleased to hear you don't want any money i have been worried about that all day. I was thinking "**** on the off chance he can do that i will be with out food or petrol money for a week":cursing:

Well Martin that will be in 6 months then.

Yeah its easier to pull on a whippy bar but the grip is harder for me because its thinner and on the heavier weights the chances of it tearing my hand wide open becomes very real and then you have no chance of holding the deadlift.


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> KOnZPsst6H4[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaaly wasn't feeling it today, oh well.


Your form was a bit off but very impressive especially for such a light fella:thumb:


----------



## martin brown

What the hell was the guy in the background doing?! They have to be some weird shrugs!

Not bad mate - strong stuff. Not being a cnut but there's no stoppin on the floor lol


----------



## MXD

Cheers chaps. M I know lol. I did train on a bowl of ceral ad a shake at 9 then a lucozade at 6.. epic fail lol.

Next week will **** all over 10 easy.

Oh and that bloke is a fool I tried to help him the one time but oh no, now he's got a rotator injury and his bench has dropped for 100 to 60 nice.


----------



## hackskii

martin brown said:


> What the hell was the guy in the background doing?! They have to be some weird shrugs!


Just noticed that...Yep shrugs where you roll your shoulders around.

But, if he only knew that deads are the daddy for traps, he might be convicted enough to try them.

I never noticed shrugs did anything for my traps.


----------



## Nytol

martin brown said:


> Not being a cnut but there's no stoppin on the floor lol


Yep, not an acceptable lift mate for the comp,


----------



## MXD

Nytol said:


> Yep, not an acceptable lift mate for the comp,


Owww lol I'll do it better nxt weds lol

Can we get a front squat comp on the go? I go 160*4 last week, **** on some of you all


----------



## TH0R

martin brown said:


> *What the hell was the guy in the background doing?! They have to be some weird shrugs! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Not bad mate - strong stuff. Not being a cnut but there's no stoppin on the floor lol


Well spotted martin, funny as though:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

haha who put those tags?


----------



## TH0R

I wish I could claim the burberry one but alas I dont do the tags ting

funny though


----------



## TaintedSoul

MXD said:


> KOnZPsst6H4[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaaly wasn't feeling it today, oh well.


Good going mate, if you were having a off day as you say I'd like to see what you on form. Way better than my current but still early days for me and attempting this. I'll be reviving the thread end of the year!!

Maybe next time film the video the right way up.

Agree with others.. what's the chap doing behind?? :lol:


----------



## Nytol

MXD said:


> Owww lol I'll do it better nxt weds lol
> 
> Can we get a front squat comp on the go? I go 160*4 last week, **** on some of you all


I'd be up for starting all kinds of comps, but most are too reliant on form and ROM to be viable.


----------



## ba baracuss

Bloke in the background 

Decent lifting Max even if it doesn't count. That actually looked heavy, unlike Con's which looked like a kid's toy set of weights :lol:


----------



## hackskii

For what it is worth MX, that is more than I can do.


----------



## Guest

Well i trained legs tonight and once i was done with that i felt like doing a bit of deadlifting. This contest has made me deadlift crazy i have deadlifted 3 times in the past 7 days:lol:

7 plates per side/ 675lb/ 307kg for 2 reps on a non springy smooth ass regular bar with a pause between reps.

I wanted 3 reps so was rather annoyed when my grip slipped lol


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well i trained legs tonight and once i was done with that i felt like doing a bit of deadlifting. This contest has made me deadlift crazy i have deadlifted 3 times in the past 7 days:lol:
> 
> 7 plates per side/ 675lb/ 307kg for 2 reps on a non springy smooth ass regular bar with a pause between reps.
> 
> I wanted 3 reps so was rather annoyed when my grip slipped lol


very impressive mate:thumb:

You make it look easy..

Can I ask what bar that is???? I want a new one for my gym


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well i trained legs tonight and once i was done with that i felt like doing a bit of deadlifting. This contest has made me deadlift crazy i have deadlifted 3 times in the past 7 days:lol:
> 
> 7 plates per side/ 675lb/ 307kg for 2 reps on a non springy smooth ass regular bar with a pause between reps.
> 
> I wanted 3 reps so was rather annoyed when my grip slipped lol


your DL is super awesome

realistically, what you think with bit of concerted traing you could pull???


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> very impressive mate:thumb:
> 
> You make it look easy..
> 
> Can I ask what bar that is???? I want a new one for my gym


No idea what kind of bar it is mate. TBH both deadlift bars were in use so i walked over to a bench press and took that bar. Felt like a regular olympic bar to me?

I hate the texas deadlift bars i mean sure i can lift a little more but i recon its cheating because once you get heavy enough the plates come off the floor one at a time and thats just cheating IMO.

My back was actually pretty sore today but there were a load of WPC heavy weight lifters in there tonight making 6.5 plates look heavy for sumo singles so i just HAD to do a set of deadlifts:lol:

With proper training i have no idea mate. Tbh i just enjoy getting all worked up and then doing heavy deadlifts but i have no specific way of training them. I just decide on the day. I would love to pull 800lb just because it sounds like a big number.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> No idea what kind of bar it is mate. TBH both deadlift bars were in use so i walked over to a bench press and took that bar. Felt like a regular olympic bar to me?
> 
> I* hate the texas deadlift bars i mean sure i can lift a little more but i recon its cheating because once you get heavy enough the plates come off the floor one at a time and thats just cheating IMO.*
> 
> My back was actually pretty sore today but there were a load of WPC heavy weight lifters in there tonight making 6.5 plates look heavy for sumo singles so i just HAD to do a set of deadlifts:lol:
> 
> With proper training i have no idea mate. Tbh i just enjoy getting all worked up and then doing heavy deadlifts but i have no specific way of training them. I just decide on the day. I would love to pull 800lb just because it sounds like a big number.


I treid to buy one here $200 where you are £470 here 

I wanted 800lb, but doubt ever get now, I used to be able to rip weigh of floor, give more momentum, due to bicep I have to just pull "cold" or whats name for it

I reckon you should do a comp

when you over here??


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> I treid to buy one here $200 where you are £470 here
> 
> I wanted 800lb, but doubt ever get now, I used to be able to rip weigh of floor, give more momentum, due to bicep I have to just pull "cold" or whats name for it
> 
> I reckon you should do a comp
> 
> when you over here??


That's an expensive bar!

Well perhaps with straps you could?

Over here as the UK/Europe? Not for a while because i can't get a proper visa. I am getting married in Jan so i will get a greencard after and i will be able to come and go no problems. If i left now i couldn't get back in!


----------



## winger

King Con my new hero.



<div class=


----------



## siovrhyl

awsome deadlifting con:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> That's an expensive bar!
> 
> Well perhaps with straps you could?
> 
> Over here as the UK/Europe? Not for a while because i can't get a proper visa. I am getting married in Jan so i will get a greencard after and i will be able to come and go no problems. If i left now i couldn't get back in!


invanko about £400:cursing:

could you get one and ship?????

when you over here??


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> invanko about £400:cursing:
> 
> could you get one and ship?????
> 
> when you over here??


Could i get one and ship it?

Probably i don't see why not no idea how much that would cost though.....

Should be over within 1 year or so.

Thanks guys.


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> invanko about £400:cursing:
> 
> could you get one and ship?????
> 
> when you over here??


I heard they have them cheap in Las Vegas. :beer:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> I heard they have them cheap in Las Vegas. :beer:


4 days enough??

cost??


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> 4 days enough??
> 
> cost??


Some weeks are better than others. I will get back with you on that. Actually Hackinspank has some connections. :thumbup1:

I was going to say bring the sunscreen...ooopsie

I have a pass for 24 hour fitness for ya. I can do bicep curls while you flex after each exercise and blame it on fascia expanding. :beer:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Some weeks are better than others. I will get back with you on that. Actually Hackinspank has some connections. :thumbup1:
> 
> I was going to say bring the sunscreen...ooopsie
> 
> I have a pass for 24 hour fitness for ya. I can do bicep curls while you flex after each exercise and blame it on fascia expanding. :beer:


do they proper drink lager in vegas

def up for that, wanted to go ages

I wil prob be outgunned tho


----------



## MXD

Oh ****!? You bounce the weight off the floor? well that makes this fooking easier :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

Vegas is awesome a must go place, if you feel like taking me with you ill carry your bags... you would have to pay my fare though


----------



## TaintedSoul

Good lifting there Con, strong fvcker arent you!!


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Well i trained legs tonight and once i was done with that i felt like doing a bit of deadlifting. This contest has made me deadlift crazy i have deadlifted 3 times in the past 7 days:lol:
> 
> 7 plates per side/ 675lb/ 307kg for 2 reps on a non springy smooth ass regular bar with a pause between reps.
> 
> I wanted 3 reps so was rather annoyed when my grip slipped lol


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Awesome!!!

King Con strikes again


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressive Con!


----------



## coldo

Nice one con. Impressive stuff no doubt.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Awesome lifting king con, you are the man ain't no doubt about that, you own this thread:thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Awsome deadlifting, love the music with the vid too, real hardcore!!!


----------



## BigDom86

wow. big lifting!


----------



## siovrhyl

my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


----------



## jw007

siovrhyl said:


> my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


impressive mate:thumb:

Have some rep


----------



## Rick89

Awsome lifting si, the powerhouse is a crackin gym


----------



## TH0R

siovrhyl said:


> my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


Hardly poor, more like very very good attempt, well impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl

its **** poor cos i kno i could do much better my conditioning is really crap atm


----------



## Guest

siovrhyl said:


> its **** poor cos i kno i could do much better my conditioning is really crap atm


Well the whole challange is about conditioning :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Good work con!


----------



## mck

Con said:


> Well i trained legs tonight and once i was done with that i felt like doing a bit of deadlifting. This contest has made me deadlift crazy i have deadlifted 3 times in the past 7 days:lol:
> 
> 7 plates per side/ 675lb/ 307kg for 2 reps on a non springy smooth ass regular bar with a pause between reps.
> 
> I wanted 3 reps so was rather annoyed when my grip slipped lol


good lift con, lmao you did look a lil p1ssed.

i got 6 with 200kg but im happy with that since i dont do often.


----------



## hackskii

siovrhyl said:


> my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


Nice, I repped you too.

Anyone going to Vegas will no doubt get to stay for cheaper as long as I get a heads up and let my chick get the contacts.

I am planning a trip soon there to get some stuff out of storage.

My wife has had stuff there for 10 years and paying 300 bucks a month for years is just not right.

Especially when it is me that is paying for it.

I got to go and get some of that crap.

Let me know I will book it for the time you guys are there.

I can probably get comps to shows too (not bodybuilding shows you meat heads...lol)


----------



## ba baracuss

Immense lifting Con :thumbup1:

Can't rep you again or I would.

Are you still natty at the moment?!


----------



## BigDom86

nice deadlifting simon


----------



## Rudedog

Nice lifting Con


----------



## TaintedSoul

siovrhyl said:


> my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


Nothing poor about that!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

CON dam crazy lifting their mate i havnt done some deads in a while but im going to have a bash next week. im in the mood for it now lol haha.


----------



## Mr Incredible

the vid looks like 160kg not 200kg must be different plates, its funny all the black guys arms are so long their hands are at their knee level before they bend their legs so they don't seem to have to bend at the waist as much.


----------



## winger

siovrhyl said:


> my **** poor attempt 15 reps I need some conditioning big time


Very impressive. As far as conditioning, I see all kinds of guys that are in good condition and most if not all cant do that!

I rated it 5 stars and commented on your video. I would love to comment on Nytol and JW's videos but I cant seem to find them. :whistling:

No pressure here...lol


----------



## siovrhyl

Con said:


> Well the whole challange is about conditioning :lol:


not seen your video yet con but the sarcasm has spured me on i will beat you by xmas 21 reps easy


----------



## siovrhyl

thanks for the comments and the reps guys i'm determined to get a big score on this so I think a **** load of conditioning work is coming I will post up the videos


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well done siovrhyl great work,don't be so hard on yourself not many people can lift that weight for 1 rep never mind 15.


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Very impressive. As far as conditioning, I see all kinds of guys that are in good condition and most if not all cant do that!
> 
> I rated it 5 stars and commented on your video. I would love to comment on Nytol and JW's videos but I cant seem to find them. :whistling:
> 
> No pressure here...lol


still no holiday poics mate????? :whistling:


----------



## jjb1

another great attempt there 15 reps 'con'on the destroyer still leads

this is such a great thread who was the competitive sole that started it how many reps did he get


----------



## Guest

siovrhyl said:


> not seen your video yet con but the sarcasm has spured me on i will beat you by xmas 21 reps easy


:laugh: Glad to hear it mate. You work away and when you beat those reps let me know and i will make sure to do a set of pulls beating your number at the end of my next work out:lol:

Very nice pulling btw:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun

LMFAO!! :lol:

Con's facial expression was well funny:lol:

Nice lifting though:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

YoungGun said:


> LMFAO!! :lol:
> 
> Con's facial expression was well funny:lol:
> 
> Nice lifting though:thumbup1:


Glad i can entertain you youngcum :thumb:

I don't think i will be deadlifting for the next two weeks until the contest. My body is clicking more than normal when i move that is a usual sign to back off the heavy lifts for a while:cursing:


----------



## Cheese

Anymore deadlifting like that and you'll be 240lbs 5' 3", your stats would improve daily but eventually you would be shorter then TinyTom which is a big no no.


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> Anymore deadlifting like that and you'll be 240lbs 5' 3", your stats would improve daily but eventually you would be shorter then TinyTom which is a big no no.


Eh:confused1:? Funny thing is i have actually grown a little over the last couple of years which is very strange as i use AAS. At age 20 i was 5ft7.5 and now i am a hair under 5ft9.........yeah i know still short:lol:


----------



## TH0R

Con said:


> Eh:confused1:? Funny thing is i have actually grown a little over the last couple of years which is very strange as i use AAS. At age 20 i was 5ft7.5 and now i am a hair under 5ft9.........yeah i know still short:lol:


I was only just thinking yesterday about this, I've not been on AAS as long as

some but in the last 6 months I swear I've grown 1/2 and inch, and I'm 46:confused1:

TT should up the dose:lol:


----------



## Dezw

Tried this challenge today, got 9 on first set, quite chuffed with that as I'm only a little guy compared to some of you monsters at 13 1/2 stone.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> 270kg for 7 reps raw. Ok so there are three options..... 1) You are in fact one of the strongest human beings on earth being able to knock out full depth squats at a pretty light body weight and a young age 2) You can unrack that weight and do partial squats (2 inch rom) with that weight. 3) You don't squat it holds back your time curling in the squat rack
> 
> Tell you what Jim get a video of you squatting 270kg for 3 reps to depth raw and i will call you whatever you like from now on and even send you $100 in the mail.


Well I did it today after my leg session for a laugh

http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/1/dhyJ0fPTPPs

You can say not "to depth" if you like..... BUt i would direct you to watch this years BPC british finals on you tube and check out the depth at which a lot passed:whistling:

Say no more

Want my addy con???

then did a quick 293kg x 1

http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/FxpcK8bNwdI

Note

As is normal for "everyone" to make excuses about why didnt lift more...

Well

I have arthiritus in my knee, have not trained legs for 6 months because of this, and have only started leg training again 6 weeks ago after a cortiszone injection....


----------



## lumpy

thats some good squating joe well jelous :beer:


----------



## dixie normus

jw007 said:


> Well I did it today after my leg session for a laugh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/1/dhyJ0fPTPPs
> 
> You can say not "to depth" if you like..... BUt i would direct you to watch this years BPC british finals on you tube and check out the depth at which a lot passed:whistling:
> 
> Say no more
> 
> Want my addy con???
> 
> then did a quick 293kg x 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/FxpcK8bNwdI
> 
> Note
> 
> As is normal for "everyone" to make excuses about why didnt lift more...
> 
> Well
> 
> I have arthiritus in my knee, have not trained legs for 6 months because of this, and have only started leg training again 6 weeks ago after a cortiszone injection....


Nice work big boy:thumb:

I see you are called the Bisto Bro's on you tube. Is that because you are good at browning? :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

jw007 said:


> Well I did it today after my leg session for a laugh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/1/dhyJ0fPTPPs
> 
> You can say not "to depth" if you like..... BUt i would direct you to watch this years BPC british finals on you tube and check out the depth at which a lot passed:whistling:
> 
> Say no more
> 
> Want my addy con???
> 
> then did a quick 293kg x 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/FxpcK8bNwdI
> 
> Note
> 
> As is normal for "everyone" to make excuses about why didnt lift more...
> 
> Well
> 
> I have arthiritus in my knee, have not trained legs for 6 months because of this, and have only started leg training again 6 weeks ago after a cortiszone injection....


Fair play.

If you listen carefully you can hear the sound of Nytol running to his computer to critique the form :lol:

Oh and loving the calendar on the wall right at the end :thumb:


----------



## jw007

dixie normus said:


> Nice work big boy:thumb:
> 
> I see you are called the Bisto Bro's on you tube. Is that because you are good at browning? :lol:


Cheers mate

Lol no stu (BLUE UK) set up account for me ages ago as I had no clue

Seems thats what he thought I would like to be called:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

ba baracuss said:


> Fair play.
> 
> *If you listen carefully yoiu can hear the sound of Nytol running to his computer to critique the form * :lol:
> 
> Oh and loving the calendar on the wall right at the end :thumb:


Yeah Im waiting for it:lol: :lol: :lol:

However he cant say much as he was at BPC with me


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Well I did it today after my leg session for a laugh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/1/dhyJ0fPTPPs
> 
> You can say not "to depth" if you like..... BUt i would direct you to watch this years BPC british finals on you tube and check out the depth at which a lot passed:whistling:
> 
> Say no more
> 
> Want my addy con???
> 
> then did a quick 293kg x 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/FxpcK8bNwdI


Well unlike Big Jim you weigh 245lb not 210lb so not really the same.

Either way very impressive mate. Your still about 2 inches off parallel but i don't doubt that may pass in some "contests". You should see the some of the BS squats passed over in America.

High squats and retarded bench shirts have destroyed powerlifting in my books.


----------



## Nytol

Not bad mate, no where near depth IMO, but as I have said to you before, you are never going to hit full depth squatting the way you do, until you sit back, it is physically impossible for you to hit parallel.

However considering your all $hit at the moment, impressive.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Not bad mate, no where near depth IMO, but as I have said to you before, you are never going to hit full depth squatting the way you do, until you sit back, it is physically impossible for you to hit parallel.
> 
> However considering your all $hit at the moment, impressive.


True. J you go down just fine but then you stop lowering your ass and just allow your knees to go forward instead. In essence your hitting depth in total weight lowered but your back and knees are finishing the depth at the bottom. Fix this and you will be really awesome!


----------



## winger

I agree with the above, but I squat almost identical to that. I think the way Joe squats take some pressure off of the knee.

What about a 407 lb/185 kg rep off on squats?


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> What about a 150kg rep off on squats?


Now that would be a horrible challenge because i know i would be passing out or puking before my body gave out. I will withdraw before it starts:lol:

Now your 185kg squat off sounds decent to me.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Now that would be a horrible challenge because i know i would be passing out or puking before my body gave out. I will withdraw before it starts:lol:
> 
> Now your 185kg squat off sounds decent to me.


How many times I have to tell you wait till I get my post sorted..sheesh.

So how many reps do you think you can get with lets say oh let me pic a number......405lbs?


----------



## winger

My bad, I am sorry for not referensing you as King Con, a thousand apologies my King! :beer:


----------



## SK-XO

ha. JW nice squatting some serious weight.


----------



## winger

SK-XO said:


> ha. JW nice squatting some serious weight.


fcuking suck ass...lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> How many times I have to tell you wait till I get my post sorted..sheesh.
> 
> So how many reps do you think you can get with lets say oh let me pic a number......405lbs?


Some where in the 20s i would assume. This would be using a shoulder width stance 1 inch bellow parallel.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Some where in the 20s i would assume. This would be using a shoulder width stance 1 inch bellow parallel.


No wonder he has a superman tattoo :cursing:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well unlike Big Jim you weigh 245lb not 210lb so not really the same.
> 
> Either way very impressive mate. Your still about 2 inches off parallel but i don't doubt that may pass in some "contests". You should see the some of the BS squats passed over in America.
> 
> High squats and retarded bench shirts have destroyed powerlifting in my books.


At time it felt pretty deep, and on phone looked ok, but looking full size, yep you are clearly right, another 2" needed there:cursing:

I will do 305kg next time and try hit it:thumb: If I can get 320kg RAW to depth by xmas I will be happy



Nytol said:


> Not bad mate, no where near depth IMO, but as I have said to you before, you are never going to hit full depth squatting the way you do, until you sit back, it is physically impossible for you to hit parallel.
> 
> However considering your all $hit at the moment, impressive.


Cheers mate, and yes you are right, not as deep as felt PMSL



Con said:


> True. J you go down just fine but then you stop lowering your ass and just allow your knees to go forward instead. In essence your hitting depth in total weight lowered but your back and knees are finishing the depth at the bottom. Fix this and you will be really awesome!


Cheers Con, as said, I will go again..

Thing is however, I have no clue why my knee suddenly stopped hurting????

SO im a bit loathe to let myself go and just go really deep, I lower last bit slowly, testing water to see if knee will hold out...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Lol no stu (BLUE UK) set up account for me ages ago as I had no clue
> 
> Seems thats what he thought I would like to be called:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

As the others said,some real powerhouses on here.

I'd try the challenge but given the state my lower back is in,i think it would tear the hell out of it.


----------



## dmcc

I take it "Big Jim" never produced the good then? Why am I not surprised?

Damn I want to get lifting again.


----------



## LittleChris

dmcc said:


> I take it "Big Jim" never produced the good then? Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Damn I want to get lifting again.


This week I believe he is going for it.


----------



## Testoholic

ok i tried this challenge today, managed 7 reps, which may not be outstanding but im extremley happy with as:

1. ive only ever seriously had 4 or 5 deadlift workouts in my whole life

2. less than 3 months ago i was lying on a operating table having my leg sliced open for abcess surgery.

so if you dont mind gents im going to pat my self on the back:thumb:

i did also video it, however tourian was recording it, and claims i cheated and doesnt count because instead of bouncing weight off the floor i put 2 20kg plates on the ground and bounced it off of them. reason being at 6'3 i find it extremley 'un-natural' to get the weight all the way to the ground, with 2 plates being there takes an inch or so off of the distance i have to bend down....damn being tall!!!!


----------



## jw007

Testaholic said:


> ok i tried this challenge today, managed 7 reps, which may not be outstanding but im extremley happy with as:
> 
> 1. ive only ever seriously had 4 or 5 deadlift workouts in my whole life
> 
> 2. less than 3 months ago i was lying on a operating table having my leg sliced open for abcess surgery.
> 
> so if you dont mind gents im going to pat my self on the back:thumb:
> 
> i did also video it, however tourian was recording it, and claims i cheated and doesnt count because instead of bouncing weight off the floor i put 2 20kg plates on the ground and bounced it off of them. reason being at 6'3 i find it extremley 'un-natural' to get the weight all the way to the ground, with 2 plates being there takes an inch or so off of the distance i have to bend down....damn being tall!!!!


Well done mate

Please to see video

Just giving it ago is impressive

I was supposed to attempt mine again tonight, But got smashed weekend, Now thinking might leave till tom?????


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Please to see video
> 
> Just giving it ago is impressive
> 
> I was supposed to attempt mine again tonight, But got smashed weekend, Now thinking might leave till tom?????


Do it when you feel at your best.... you know yourself whether you feel strong or whether you still recovering.

Despite p1ss-takes and abuse on here ( :tongue: ) theres no rush.... another day wont hurt.... give yourself best chance etc etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Testaholic said:


> ok i tried this challenge today, managed 7 reps, which may not be outstanding but im extremley happy with as:
> 
> 1. ive only ever seriously had 4 or 5 deadlift workouts in my whole life
> 
> 2. less than 3 months ago i was lying on a operating table having my leg sliced open for abcess surgery.
> 
> so if you dont mind gents im going to pat my self on the back:thumb:
> 
> i did also video it, however tourian was recording it, and claims i cheated and doesnt count because instead of bouncing weight off the floor i put 2 20kg plates on the ground and bounced it off of them. reason being at 6'3 i find it extremley 'un-natural' to get the weight all the way to the ground, with 2 plates being there takes an inch or so off of the distance i have to bend down....damn being tall!!!!


Well done mate :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Testoholic

jw007 said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Please to see video
> 
> Just giving it ago is impressive
> 
> I was supposed to attempt mine again tonight, But got smashed weekend, Now thinking might leave till tom?????





Zara-Leoni said:


> Well done mate :thumbup1: :rockon:


thankyou  , was worth trying.

has actually given me a real taste for deadlifting now, back felt great after, traps really pumped. will incorporate this into my routine now:thumbup1:,

will ask tourian for video (even though it apparantly doesnt count lol)


----------



## hackskii

I think we got a couple of boys that want to join in on the challenge.


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Textbook form.


----------



## bbeweel

Quality form lmao:lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

:cursing: OK so matey number one does all of that and walks away and I try to ensure I have proper form and end up injuring my back. :cursing:


----------



## Bob-p

Awesome numbers here. Well Impressed!


----------



## gold95

has any1 been keeping score???? a table of the uk-m members would be nice...(i know read through & find out for my self. in my defense i'm a lazy b#stard)... the 1s i'v seen r awesome.


----------



## jw007

My challenge is Over

Went gym to do 260kg dL and 200kg DL challenge

I thought to make it fair to Con (as I didnt want to win or lose unequally) I would do same as him

260kg DL first then 200kg

I never planned on doing 260kg as speed DL as grip is not good enough, no point pretending

Anyway, Ripped bicep off, knew straight away, This was was much more fckin painful than last one for some reason....

As you can see on vid for all your entertainment, I knew immediately...

Went hospital, waited 3 hours, just told them I want an MRI and an op asap, NHS or private or whatever they can get me 1st

Im awaiting a phone call in morn..

Gave me some co codamol, and a "neck scarf type" sling and sent me home..

With 2 torn arms, fck knows what future holds now


----------



## Guest

No words for that really, sorry to hear it. It's been a bad year for you.


----------



## fats

Really sorry to hear that JW. Not been a lucky year for you at all, shít.


----------



## Littleluke

Joe mate 

I really dunno what to say.. I seriously share both your pain and how dis-heartened you must feel.. You've been really supportive through PMs etc throughout my surgery and recovery and I really respect and appreciate it mate.

Honestly though, since tearing my bicep I can honestly say the peak is really good even better than the normal one. It looks slightly shorter but doesn't jump out at you.. It will be the same for you mate.. It will take time once again to heal but before you know it, will look better than most.

I seriously feel for you big style mate. Can't f()cking believe it.


----------



## DB

Joe,

Very sorry to see/hear that mate, that's just not fair mate

all the best mate


----------



## MissBC

so sorry to hear that babe!!

god sometimes things just are not fair!

big loves for ya hun


----------



## lumpy

sh1t the bed joe!! i cant believe it i am realy sorry mate ,it looked fcking painfull in the vid.


----------



## hackskii

Sorry bro, that is very bad.

From the vid it looks like a full tear.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> No words for that really, sorry to hear it. It's been a bad year for you.


its been sh1t mate



fats said:


> Really sorry to hear that JW. Not been a lucky year for you at all, shít.


as above 



Littleluke said:


> Joe mate
> 
> I really dunno what to say.. I seriously share both your pain and how dis-heartened you must feel.. You've been really supportive through PMs etc throughout my surgery and recovery and I really respect and appreciate it mate.
> 
> Honestly though, since tearing my bicep I can honestly say the peak is really good even better than the normal one. It looks slightly shorter but doesn't jump out at you.. It will be the same for you mate.. It will take time once again to heal but before you know it, will look better than most.
> 
> I seriously feel for you big style mate. Can't f()cking believe it.


Its not the look mate, that pretty much fcks up any chance of being able to powerlift, 2 fcked biceps, i wont be able to DL now.....

Another xams in cast 



DB said:


> Joe,
> 
> Very sorry to see/hear that mate, that's just not fair mate
> 
> all the best mate


cheers buddy


----------



## jw007

MissBC said:


> so sorry to hear that babe!!
> 
> god sometimes things just are not fair!
> 
> big loves for ya hun





lumpy said:


> sh1t the bed joe!! i cant believe it i am realy sorry mate ,it looked fcking painfull in the vid.





hackskii said:


> Sorry bro, that is very bad.
> 
> From the vid it looks like a full tear.


Gutted, not much else to say


----------



## maccer

That is harsh, gutting! Sorry for you!


----------



## winger

I feel really bad for you Joe.


----------



## big_jim_87

jw007 said:


> My challenge is Over
> 
> Went gym to do 260kg dL and 200kg DL challenge
> 
> I thought to make it fair to Con (as I didnt want to win or lose unequally) I would do same as him
> 
> 260kg DL first then 200kg
> 
> I never planned on doing 260kg as speed DL as grip is not good enough, no point pretending
> 
> Anyway, Ripped bicep off, knew straight away, This was was much more fckin painful than last one for some reason....
> 
> As you can see on vid for all your entertainment, I knew immediately...
> 
> Went hospital, waited 3 hours, just told them I want an MRI and an op asap, NHS or private or whatever they can get me 1st
> 
> Im awaiting a phone call in morn..
> 
> Gave me some co codamol, and a "neck scarf type" sling and sent me home..
> 
> With 2 torn arms, fck knows what future holds now


sh1t buddy im actualy gutted for you! wish you a speed recovery and what not but that dnt make you feel better! sory buddy


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Sorry to here that Joe, hope you have a speedy recovery, i have not been on the site that long but i have enjoyed reading your posts and you seem like a great bloke, i can not watch the video because i don't like to see nice people getting hurt (yeah gay beta i know).


----------



## ElfinTan

Kin Hell Joe!!!! Really sorry to read that! What a p!sser.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Sorry to here that Joe, hope you have a speedy recovery, i have not been on the site that long but i have enjoyed reading your posts and you seem like a great bloke, i can not watch the video because i don't like to see nice people getting hurt (yeah gay beta i know).


...couldn't watch it either :crying:


----------



## winger

I just watched it again and damn, it is upsetting.



<div class=


----------



## BlitzAcez

Damn that looked painful, hope things go well on the way to fixing it.

Does that sort of thing happen often? I'm scared to go to the gym now.


----------



## chris jenkins

jw007 said:


> My challenge is Over
> 
> Went gym to do 260kg dL and 200kg DL challenge
> 
> I thought to make it fair to Con (as I didnt want to win or lose unequally) I would do same as him
> 
> 260kg DL first then 200kg
> 
> I never planned on doing 260kg as speed DL as grip is not good enough, no point pretending
> 
> Anyway, Ripped bicep off, knew straight away, This was was much more fckin painful than last one for some reason....
> 
> As you can see on vid for all your entertainment, I knew immediately...
> 
> Went hospital, waited 3 hours, just told them I want an MRI and an op asap, NHS or private or whatever they can get me 1st
> 
> Im awaiting a phone call in morn..
> 
> Gave me some co codamol, and a "neck scarf type" sling and sent me home..
> 
> With 2 torn arms, fck knows what future holds now


Thats really crappy!!!


----------



## coldo

****ter! Real bad news. Unlucky.


----------



## METAL

Oh crap Joe! I've just pm'd you to see how your knee is going as i've not been on your thread for a while, then i saw this! Really gutted for you mate. Just remember how well you came back from the last one. Sure, deadlift will probably be out of the question now, but when you've had some time to recover, you can get your head strait and go after some bench records! easy to say sat here, but try to stay positive buddy. Hope it's a speedy recovery, shout me if you need anything mate. There may be something we can do to speed the recovery up when you're out the cast. Someone i know has a piece of kit that holds some impressive stats with regards to tendon/muscle recovery. Whether or not it will definately work i do not know, but it has to be worth a go.


----------



## godsgifttoearth

jw007 said:


> My challenge is Over
> 
> Went gym to do 260kg dL and 200kg DL challenge
> 
> I thought to make it fair to Con (as I didnt want to win or lose unequally) I would do same as him
> 
> 260kg DL first then 200kg
> 
> I never planned on doing 260kg as speed DL as grip is not good enough, no point pretending
> 
> Anyway, Ripped bicep off, knew straight away, This was was much more fckin painful than last one for some reason....
> 
> As you can see on vid for all your entertainment, I knew immediately...
> 
> Went hospital, waited 3 hours, just told them I want an MRI and an op asap, NHS or private or whatever they can get me 1st
> 
> Im awaiting a phone call in morn..
> 
> Gave me some co codamol, and a "neck scarf type" sling and sent me home..
> 
> With 2 torn arms, fck knows what future holds now


that video was horrible. really bad luck man.

at first i was like jesus, he's a fooking strong man! then you went down and i actually thought i was going to be sick.

good luck with the recovery! i tore my hamstring over 20weeks ago, needed surgery. so i know how **** you must feel now.


----------



## Miike

Been following this in in background as I couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding and I'm in awe of some of you guys!

JW, hope you have a speedy recovery mate, that really sucks.


----------



## Sylar

jw007 said:


> My challenge is Over
> 
> Went gym to do 260kg dL and 200kg DL challenge
> 
> I thought to make it fair to Con (as I didnt want to win or lose unequally) I would do same as him
> 
> 260kg DL first then 200kg
> 
> I never planned on doing 260kg as speed DL as grip is not good enough, no point pretending
> 
> Anyway, Ripped bicep off, knew straight away, This was was much more fckin painful than last one for some reason....
> 
> As you can see on vid for all your entertainment, I knew immediately...
> 
> Went hospital, waited 3 hours, just told them I want an MRI and an op asap, NHS or private or whatever they can get me 1st
> 
> Im awaiting a phone call in morn..
> 
> Gave me some co codamol, and a "neck scarf type" sling and sent me home..
> 
> With 2 torn arms, fck knows what future holds now


Fcuking ell mate, sorry to hear about this. Fcuking horrific to watch too!

If it's any consolation, you look bigger than DB in that vid. 

Seriously, best of luck with recovery man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch

Nasty fcuking injury.

Can only begin to imagine the pain.


----------



## T.F.

Alright Joe, sorry to hear about your arm mate, looks really sore too.

Hope you get sorted soon and your recovery isn't too harsh on you.

I've had a right few breaks over the past years (neck, arm) and had to have long periods off and i know there's nothing more frustrating. Seriously, i feel for you now mate.

Good luck, Tim.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I honestly dont know what to say here but it sure looks like a bad year for you Joe.

Speedy recovery!!


----------



## chris jenkins

Mate I just watched the video again and I'm gutted for you.


----------



## siovrhyl

owwwww fookin hell mate hope you recover quickly keep positive


----------



## jw007

Sylar said:


> Fcuking ell mate, sorry to hear about this. Fcuking horrific to watch too!
> 
> If it's any consolation, you look bigger than DB in that vid.
> 
> Seriously, best of luck with recovery man. :thumbup1:





Smitch said:


> Nasty fcuking injury.
> 
> Can only begin to imagine the pain.





T.F. said:


> Alright Joe, sorry to hear about your arm mate, looks really sore too.
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon and your recovery isn't too harsh on you.
> 
> I've had a right few breaks over the past years (neck, arm) and had to have long periods off and i know there's nothing more frustrating. Seriously, i feel for you now mate.
> 
> Good luck, Tim.





BLUE(UK) said:


> I honestly dont know what to say here but it sure looks like a bad year for you Joe.
> 
> Speedy recovery!!


Thanks for kind words people

Had MRI today, operation MK2 next week probably..

At least both arms will now be equally as weak lol

Anyway

I dont want this in anyway to think you people can get out of the DL challenge..

On ukm Con is the man to beat with 21 so man up people:thumb:


----------



## jw007

siovrhyl said:


> owwwww fookin hell mate hope you recover quickly keep positive


want to see you pulling 20 reps buddy:thumb:


----------



## GavinOC

Jesus dude that looks painfull, hope you heal up soon.


----------



## pastanchicken

Good news on the quick op mate. Hope all gets sorted soon


----------



## Dantreadz85

oh my god mate havent really spoken to you before but wish u a speedy recovery and the best of luck ect ect .

bet ur gutted u started the thread now tho

Dan


----------



## jw007

Dantreadz85 said:


> oh my god mate havent really spoken to you before but wish u a speedy recovery and the best of luck ect ect .
> 
> bet ur gutted u started the thread now tho
> 
> Dan


Thanks mate....

Hmmmm, yeah in hindsight not good idea

However it did motivate me for training which is good

Cant forsee these things else no one would ever try anything


----------



## jw007

chris jenkins said:


> Mate I just watched the video again and I'm gutted for you.


its sh1t

I wil try come watch you November:thumbup1:


----------



## Dantreadz85

jw007 said:


> Thanks mate....
> 
> Hmmmm, yeah in hindsight not good idea
> 
> However it did motivate me for training which is good
> 
> Cant forsee these things else no one would ever try anything


yeah thats it mate i fell off a motorbike an smashed my knee up bad , my thigh has now been very thin an pencil like for nearly 2 years an still awaiting final two ops to sorta half fix it , will prob never squat again or deadlift an will be frequently on the leg extension machine  but hay ho thats life


----------



## Guest

I wish i had not seen your video i was sh1tting my self before i did deadlifts yesterday:cursing: But i put up 330kg very quickly in memory of you and will go for 800lb next friday if i make it i will call it "in memory of the fallen warrior JW":thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> I wish i had not seen your video i was sh1tting my self before i did deadlifts yesterday:cursing: But i put up 330kg very quickly in memory of you and will go for 800lb next friday if i make it i will call it "in memory of the fallen warrior JW":thumb:


I want a vid, just in case anything happens like you either getting the lift or not.

800lb is psycho weight.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I want a vid, just in case anything happens like you either getting the lift or not.
> 
> 800lb is psycho weight.


It will be at a deadlift contest. I know my deadlifts are doing well because a top super heavy powerlifter told me not to deadlift while he is in the gym last night cause i make him look weak PMSL.

Pulled up 725lb very quickly yesterday and it did not feel especially heavy as far as max weights go.

I will probably open at 700lb and go straight for the 800lb after because each heavy lift takes a lot of energy out of me.

The goal until that next friday is to bloat my self up as much as possible to aid with leverage:lol:


----------



## WRT

Damn that is crazy lifting!


----------



## rodrigo

:cursing:con thats some poundage hat off bud:whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Damn you to hell Con, just as I was coming close to catching up on you, you pull 330!! :cursing:

:wub:


----------



## Guest

rodrigo said:


> :cursing:con thats some poundage hat off bud:whistling:


Well i have not done it yet all i have managed to do is set my self up for looking like a total sh1t on this thread if i don't manage it:lol:



dmcc said:


> Damn you to hell Con, just as I was coming close to catching up on you, you pull 330!! :cursing:
> 
> :wub:


I have just been slowly building my self back up to heavy pulling mate.

TBH i have not really focused on pulling heavy for about 3 years now.

My biggest fear is that my hands will tear open while i am pulling and the blood will make me lose my grip. This has happened in the past and is highly annoying:cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Hmm I've ripped my skin off but haven't ripped my hand open!


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Hmm I've ripped my skin off but haven't ripped my hand open!


I have managed to tear my hand so badly i had to debate getting stitches.

My hands are very small and soft kind of like a girls but for some reason as long as the skin holds so does my grip


----------



## dmcc

Ah in that case I've got big, butch man-hands in comparison.

Hmm I have just revised my next target - 315.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Ah in that case I've got big, butch man-hands in comparison.
> 
> Hmm I have just revised my next target - 315.


I thought you were already doing that kind of weight?

Was 340kg not your goal?

Deadlift is such a hard lift to improve on it drives me crazy. Getting up to the 300kg mark is easy for any one who is naturally good at deadlifting but then going higher than that becomes very hard.


----------



## dmcc

I've done 305 back in August. Just about to start a 7-week mini-blast, test and deca but my goals aren't as much of a stretch as last time. Looking at 10-15kg on lifts, apart from squat which I want to get 260 again but to depth.

340kg is what I want to do in comp. At least.


----------



## winger

Con, my daughter is single. Lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Con, my daughter is single. Lol


Whats her msn/yahoo messenger?


----------



## M_at

[email protected]


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Whats her msn/yahoo messenger?


Run for your life mate.



M_at said:


> [email protected]


Run for your life too mate..........oopsie


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I wish i had not seen your video i was sh1tting my self before i did deadlifts yesterday:cursing: But i put up 330kg very quickly in memory of you and will go for* 800lb next friday *if i make it i will call it "in memory of the fallen warrior JW":thumb:


wow Con, I would be super super impressed...(and im not usually impressedby that much these days)

will you be suited???

I do hope you get a vid:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

If big Joe is impressed, then I am super hulk impressed.

No brown nosing here. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> wow Con, I would be super super impressed...(and im not usually impressedby that much these days)
> 
> will you be suited???
> 
> I do hope you get a vid:thumbup1:


How can i put this politely as i always do.....fvck suits and every thing that goes with them I will be in a tank top and a pair of joggers along with my lucky purple shoes plus a belt. Its not an official meet so i don't need to wear the lame as hell leotard.

I will get a video thats for sure.

No idea if i can do it tbh but i have a feeling i can. It will mainly depend how well i clear the bar off the floor. Because they are using those annoying whippy bars i just hope i can hold my form. They get this weird bounce in them when you get it past the knees and this has in the past thrown my form off. I much prefer the old fashioned regular bars.

At first i was thinking of going for 350kg but that would be 770lb and i really want to hit that magic 800lb.

Time to eat ice cream like no ones business

Also i have to put thought into the song i want to have blasting while i do it as this is key for me to lift big lol.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> How can i put this politely as i always do.....fvck suits and every thing that goes with them I will be in a tank top and a pair of joggers along with my lucky purple shoes plus a belt. Its not an official meet so i don't need to wear the lame as hell leotard.
> 
> I will get a video thats for sure.
> 
> No idea if i can do it tbh but i have a feeling i can. It will mainly depend how well i clear the bar off the floor. Because they are using those annoying whippy bars i just hope i can hold my form. They get this weird bounce in them when you get it past the knees and this has in the past thrown my form off. I much prefer the old fashioned regular bars.
> 
> At first i was thinking of going for 350kg but that would be 770lb and i really want to hit that magic 800lb.
> 
> Time to eat ice cream like no ones business


Nah go for 800lb:thumb:

Fck me, not many those in world, especially at your weight\age

del is about only over here at your weigh capable is he not??


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Nah go for 800lb:thumb:
> 
> Fck me, not many those in world, especially at your weight\age
> 
> del is about only over here at your weigh capable is he not??


There are a few Del is a huge deadlifter and he pulls mainly with his back as well. I would be lying if i said i keep up with who is doing what in the powerlifting world but i am sure there are a fair few.

That said my weight will be a lot more than my old competing weight of 90kg:lol: 110kg at the least hopefully more depending on ice cream intake:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Sorry for the hijack but Con, arent you going to do another bb contest in the near future and wouldn't be putting on some chub make it harder to get into that contest prep stage?

Back on topic, 800 lbs. :thumb:


----------



## Dav1

JW Sorry with regards to the injury, I did the same Deadlifting a number of years ago, went back to training too soon result permanently fcuked arm/elbow. Take it easy after the op and best of luck.


----------



## jw007

Dav1 said:


> JW Sorry with regards to the injury, I did the same Deadlifting a number of years ago, went back to training too soon result permanently fcuked arm/elbow. Take it easy after the op and best of luck.


thanks mate

Did my other arm last year so know what expect

How you fck yours up??


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Sorry for the hijack but Con, arent you going to do another bb contest in the near future and wouldn't be putting on some chub make it harder to get into that contest prep stage?
> 
> Back on topic, 800 lbs. :thumb:


Not in the near future it will be April or May next year.

TBH i am joking about gaining a lot of fat as that wont help but filling my self with water and glycogen before the contest will only help me out.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Not in the near future it will be April or May next year.
> 
> TBH i am joking about gaining a lot of fat as that wont help but filling my self with water and glycogen before the contest will only help me out.


Funny how water helps with leverage. I consider myself a smart guy and never could figure it out?

D-bol for instance, water and strength, wtf? Too bad you cant keep it. :whistling:


----------



## Dav1

Deadlifting like yourself, not even that heavy either (180-200kg warming up) bicep went but was not a complete tear but I also sustained a tear to a forearm muscle the pronator which has caused most of the long term problems - 4 years+ due to not laying off long enough. Arm is still very very sore after working out and I have a permanent clicking and mild grating in the elbow so I guess the trauma caused by the injury has affected the joint as a whole. I am deadlifting again now but only relatively light and with a double overhand grip as firstly the injured arm cannot now take an underhand or alternate grip and secondly to be honest I am weary of it happening to my other arm.

Wish you the best though and I guess what I am trying to say lol is don't do what I did and push too hard too soon after the op.


----------



## METAL

winger said:


> Funny how water helps with leverage. I consider myself a smart guy and never could figure it out?
> 
> D-bol for instance, water and strength, wtf? Too bad you cant keep it. :whistling:


I think i am right in saying that the water alters the angle of pennation (the angle the muscle fibres contract). The closer to 45 degrees the more efficient the contraction. Someone far more knowledgable may well tell me i'm wrong though...

That's next level Con. looking forward to seeing the vid mate. Smash it up.


----------



## ba baracuss

METAL said:


> I think i am right in saying that the water alters the angle of pennation (the angle the muscle fibres contract). The closer to 45 degrees the more efficient the contraction. Someone far more knowledgable may well tell me i'm wrong though...
> 
> That's next level Con. looking forward to seeing the vid mate. Smash it up.


Didn't know that mate - interesting.

I think water also helps cushion joints doesn't it? Also loading carbs causes more water retention too.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

800lb is insane / good luck.


----------



## jw007

Dav1 said:


> Deadlifting like yourself, not even that heavy either (180-200kg warming up) bicep went but was not a complete tear but I also sustained a tear to a forearm muscle the pronator which has caused most of the long term problems - 4 years+ due to not laying off long enough. Arm is still very very sore after working out and I have a permanent clicking and mild grating in the elbow so I guess the trauma caused by the injury has affected the joint as a whole. I am deadlifting again now but only relatively light and with a double overhand grip as firstly the injured arm cannot now take an underhand or alternate grip and secondly to be honest I am weary of it happening to my other arm.
> 
> Wish you the best though and I guess what I am trying to say lol is don't do what I did and push too hard too soon after the op.


Thanks mate:beer:

Yeah, my right forearm is still fcked after my last bicep tear...

The tendon snapped off bine and shot thro forearm taking muscle with it on way..

My current arm has started brusing all down forearm as well so I assume same has happened

At least I will be symetrical lol

Scan results tom, so will see..

Suprised arm still not right after 4 years tho?? I think fact that not ful tear is problem????


----------



## jw007

Ps

any more for DL challenge???

Would like to see some 260kg Attempts


----------



## ba baracuss

jw007 said:


> Thanks mate:beer:
> 
> Yeah, my right forearm is still fcked after my last bicep tear...
> 
> The tendon snapped off bine and shot thro forearm taking muscle with it on way..
> 
> My current arm has started brusing all down forearm as well so I assume same has happened
> 
> At least I will be symetrical lol
> 
> Scan results tom, so will see..
> 
> Suprised arm still not right after 4 years tho?? I think fact that not ful tear is problem????


Was just wondering mate - when it went, were you 'supinating' that arm? i.e. curling the palm upwards at all?

I'm guessing you must have been to have put enough strain on the bicep for it to go.


----------



## jw007

ba baracuss said:


> Was just wondering mate - when it went, were you 'supinating' that arm? i.e. curling the palm upwards at all?
> 
> I'm guessing you must have been to have put enough strain on the bicep for it to go.


yes, I had underhand (palm facing out) grip on bar with that hand, so all weight goes thro bicep..

very common injury when deadlifting


----------



## ba baracuss

I was thinking about how I put my 'under' hand on the bar, and I think I supinate too... it feels like you'll stop the bar rolling out of your hand that way, and is the natural way you would grip something you were lifting in every day life like a big box or something.

I think nibbsey did his in lifting an old fridge or something so probably supinated too.

Very easy to do.

Good luck with the scan :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> any more for DL challenge???
> 
> Would like to see some 260kg Attempts


Give me a couple of weeks to get back up to speed with my training and ill give it a go. Might be able to bounce out 2 if i get the first one up! lol


----------



## dmcc

I'm up for the 260, as I said. I've done a 3x3 in the past, so it could be interesting. Will a few weeks though.


----------



## Guest

Well i have been sick all week feeling very poorly and barely able to eat. I still competed today but i failed the 800lb which was annoying but understandable taking into account how i felt. I did however win not only my class but also the whole contest with the biggest pull of the night 750lb/341kg so its not all bad.


----------



## Guest

Thats awesome con, congrats, looked like you had a little to spare too


----------



## Nytol

F*cking awesome mate!

Sorry to hear you have not felt well, but that looked p1ss easy for you.


----------



## TH0R

Agree with both above posts Con

Fvcking "A*" mate


----------



## T.F.

Con you are a f*ckin machine mate, awesome lift!

Looks like a great gym to train at too.


----------



## Uriel

Just strong as fuk Con, Love the bar bending like that before the discs come up


----------



## winger

Impressive big man.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/JpifCkJxpLc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/JpifCkJxpLc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1


----------



## Themanabolic

nice lift there con ! esp if youve been ill !


----------



## solidcecil

great lifting con! very impersive.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Great lift there Con,you must have wire rope for lower back rods!!


----------



## Guest

T.F. said:


> Con you are a f*ckin machine mate, awesome lift!
> 
> Looks like a great gym to train at too.


Thanks. Yes the gym is superb i actually travel 1 hour each way just to train here but it is worth it as it contains kit that most people may have never even heard of before such as a reverse hyper machine.



Nytol said:


> F*cking awesome mate!
> 
> Sorry to hear you have not felt well, but that looked p1ss easy for you.


Cheers mate, yeah i am not sure if i have that swine flu **** but i would not doubt it because i have been exposed to several people who have it over the past few weeks!



BLUE(UK) said:


> Great lift there Con,you must have wire rope for lower back rods!!


Well i can squeez down on about one inch of my fingers when i push them between my erectors so yeah pretty thick

Overall i was not overly happy with this because i have pulled very close to this in competition at 90kg and erm i wont say how heavy i was here but lets just say i was in the 275lb/125kg class! I am starting a diet on monday as i feel too heavy and once i am lean i will do another deadlift contest because i have not found the extra weight to help my pull now it has helped every thing else...


----------



## big_jim_87

con you were looking kinda small in that vid? how much weight have you lost through this bug? and i would have thought that you would have still made the 800lb sick or not as its p1ss! lol messin buddy! your deads still make me sik! well done buddy!


----------



## gold95

Con said:


> Well i have been sick all week feeling very poorly and barely able to eat. I still competed today but i failed the 800lb which was annoying but understandable taking into account how i felt. I did however win not only my class but also the whole contest with the biggest pull of the night 750lb/341kg so its not all bad.


as others said that is f#cking awesome. 750lb after a week of illness & little food, outstanding. unlucky about the 800 its good you mentioned you missed it, some would not have mentioned it.

f#ck loading 750 on the bar even thats beyond me...

great seeing the video that way people can't say they don't believe the guys on here really lift the big weights they say. :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

con i think you should start a thred called CON. you should post up odd vids and we can all post up how much we love you on ther and lick your bum at will? lol i think this is a good idea tbh buddy


----------



## jjb1

agreed this animal con needs his own thread we are just mortals 

he has clearly smoked everyone lol


----------



## Guest

gold95 true but i said i would go for it so i did. Tbh after the 750lb i told the judge i was done but then as i sat there after i became highly annoyed so i went back and told them i would go for 800lb. I know i would have got up to 780lb but the 800lb was just too much on the day. Contest are hard mate because there is such a massive gap between warm ups and contest attempt and the actual contest attempts them selves, i felt like i was doing every big pull cold with no warm up and that does not feel great. Thanks for the comment!

Haha well then there is no hope for me Jim because i feel heavy as fvck. I am over 250lb at the moment at 5ft8 and i don't feel the best at this weight in fact i am going to start a diet on monday because of this. About the thread idea i suppose i could make a journal and post up videos and what not. I will think about it. Thanks Jim.


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> gold95 true but i said i would go for it so i did. Tbh after the 750lb i told the judge i was done but then as i sat there after i became highly annoyed so i went back and told them i would go for 800lb. I know i would have got up to 780lb but the 800lb was just too much on the day. Contest are hard mate because there is such a massive gap between warm ups and contest attempt and the actual contest attempts them selves, i felt like i was doing every big pull cold with no warm up and that does not feel great. Thanks for the comment!
> 
> Haha well then there is no hope for me Jim because i feel heavy as fvck. I am over *250lb at the moment at 5ft8* and i don't feel the best at this weight in fact i am going to start a diet on monday because of this. About the thread idea i *suppose i could make a journal and post up videos and what not. I will think about it. Thanks Jim*.


fookin ell! i would be interested in an off season big lifts journal?


----------



## Dsahna

big_jim_87 said:


> fookin ell! i would be interested in an off season big lifts journal?


X2


----------



## Rick89

Awsome pull con, I for one would really love to read your journal!


----------



## Guest

Ok guys started one http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78703-cons-log.html


----------



## dmcc

Nothing wrong with the 125's Con, that's my class  Nice pull.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Cheers mate, yeah i am not sure if i have that swine flu **** but i would not doubt it because i have been exposed to several people who have it over the past few weeks!


Well I saw that film, and what they like to do to the pigs in SC, so I am sure there is a higher than average swine to human transfer in the State 

You have a reverse hyper machine, bastard  , is it any good? Always wanted to try one.


----------



## Dig

Really really impressive mate!!! You have never been an overly explosive deadlifter so with that in mind it looked very easy, 800lb must be there already on a good day:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Nothing wrong with the 125's Con, that's my class  Nice pull.


Cheers mate. I weighed in at like 252lb in clothes and after having eaten and drunk ext. I was annoyed as i was told there would be no weight classes had i known i would have done it at 242lb instead but it was all for fun and it was nice beating a top WPC lifter in the 275lb class he managed 720lb and then tried to equal with me but failed!



Nytol said:


> Well I saw that film, and what they like to do to the pigs in SC, so I am sure there is a higher than average swine to human transfer in the State
> 
> You have a reverse hyper machine, bastard  , is it any good? Always wanted to try one.


Get this. I am had statistic class and the teacher comes in with his 4 year old who has swine flu and then proceeded to tell us we prob wont have class on monday as he is coming down with it. I was gobsmacked i felt like telling him to go fvck him self for doing that but i am struggling in the class so i kept quiet:cursing:

Oh yes the reverse hyper is superb i use it after a back or leg work out and it releases all the tension in my back and makes recovery a breeze!



Dig said:


> Really really impressive mate!!! You have never been an overly explosive deadlifter so with that in mind it looked very easy, 800lb must be there already on a good day:thumbup1:


Thanks Neil. Yeah mate i am about as explosive as a wet paper bag!

All things were against me because i told my training partner if he got his 610lb i would go for it (he barely managed 600lb on his second) and obviously he failed it but pride just would not let me back down as usual. I was just glad i did not hurt my self as i have not failed a pull in 3 years....


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Well i have been sick all week feeling very poorly and barely able to eat. I still competed today but i failed the 800lb which was annoying but understandable taking into account how i felt. I did however win not only my class but also the whole contest with the biggest pull of the night 750lb/341kg so its not all bad.


Damn impressive mate, damn impressive.

Wow, I watched it many times and am so impressed.


----------



## ba baracuss

Awesome Con :thumbup1:

What is your PB mate?


----------



## BigDom86

wow just saw this again. nice lifting cornelius as usual! monster!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Very impressive Con,but what i also think is impressive is the way you walk up to the bar with purpose, you have already lifted the weight in your head so there is none of this shuffling about wiggling your toes, hand spacing and genaerlly pi$$ing about, where your not sure if you can lift it, you have a great mind set Con, how do you do it.


----------



## BlitzAcez

Wow amazing, great to watch.. looked easy for you! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks fellas!

BA: 350kg/770lb at 95kg in the gym 3 years ago. Deadlifts do not really go up with an increase in body weight i have found.

Ken: I have done the deadlift movement so many times in my life i think if i actually started Fing about before the lift i would probably lose the mind set.

I was up for a lot more TBH but this sickness has kicked my **** i am spending all of today fasting in the hope that my appetite comes back and hopefully my headache will go away

I will go for another big one in the gym in about 6 weeks and film it.

As far as looked easy thanks mate i am glad it looked like that. My head felt like a balloon blowing up while i was doing it LOL


----------



## pastanchicken

Congratulations on the win mate


----------



## chris jenkins

jw007 said:


> its sh1t
> 
> I wil try come watch you November:thumbup1:


Yeah great mate! I'm looking forward to seeing what Craig does, I think his training partner Jamie is looking strong.


----------



## DB

congrats Con mate


----------



## DEJ

Nytol said:


> You have a reverse hyper machine, bastard  , is it any good? Always wanted to try one.


i do these sometimes mate, quite good, machine would be better!

vwLGUUMBWFg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## TH0R

I'll save up and get Nytol a Swiss ball for Chrimbo, sure it'll come in handy for him :lol:


----------



## Guest

Some how i can not see Nytol doing those TBH.

Reverse hyper machine allows you to use several hundreds of pound which literally realigns your back for you.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Some how i can not see Nytol doing those TBH.
> 
> Reverse hyper machine allows you to use several hundreds of pound which literally realigns your back for you.


And pushes all the stomach organs back in place.....ooopsie. :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well i have been sick all week feeling very poorly and barely able to eat. I still competed today but i failed the 800lb which was annoying but understandable taking into account how i felt. I did however win not only my class but also the whole contest with the biggest pull of the night 750lb/341kg so its not all bad.


As already said mate, That looked super easy

Im impressed (and fckin jealous:cursing: :cursing: )


----------



## ba baracuss

Con said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> BA: 350kg/770lb at 95kg in the gym 3 years ago. Deadlifts do not really go up with an increase in body weight i have found.


Well judging by how that 340 went up, I reckon you could be breaking that PB soon :thumbup1:

My chiropractor used to be a powerlifter, he could do 300 dead, 300 squat and 200 bench in his day natty - he was a regional champion - I showed him your videos - he was most impressed :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol

Nice one mate, there were no rules against hitching, impressive gains in a short space of time.


----------



## TH0R

very nice bulk:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Impressive Bulkaholic, nothing to sneeze at what so ever. Good job!

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/zfHS0Zum7L4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/zfHS0Zum7L4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bulkaholic said:


> don't know how you follow Cons contributions but probably not like this:lol: :lol:
> 
> Here is my meager 7 reps although last one hitched:laugh:
> 
> Here is the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not massive but considering couldn't lift 1 of these a few months back quite happy


Well done mate :thumbup1: :thumb:

What the hell fat are you on about? :confused1: I've seen more fat on a chip ffs... :whistling:



However... I want nice bright coloured weights like that 

I got 100kg today on 4th ever DL attempt but I may have to go on strike if I dont get coloured weights now.

Pink, I feel, would do the job nicely  :thumbup1:

We have ugly rusty manky ones :sneaky2:


----------



## winger

Not having a go by any means but has anyone seen Nytols video or did he not want to post it after Con's video? :whistling:

Step the fcuk up NyQuil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Not having a go by any means but has anyone seen Nytols video or did he not want to post it after Con's video? :whistling:
> 
> Step the fcuk up NyQuil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nytol is great.... I owe him pretty much every decent nights sleep I have had on diet


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nytol is great.... I owe him pretty much every decent nights sleep I have had on diet


That is priceless.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That is priceless.


What...? You mean Nytol isn't the guy that makes the sleeping tablets...????

Sheesh.....

Who knew....? :confused1:


----------



## Nytol

winger said:


> Not having a go by any means but has anyone seen Nytols video or did he not want to post it after Con's video? :whistling:
> 
> Step the fcuk up NyQuil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would have put it up long before Con's video, and stated that Con would win before I even tried, I am more than happy to bow down to his greatness as a deadlifter.

I have tried 10 times to upload it, and my internet connection turns itself off when it reaches about 75%, I even filmed my laptop screen on my phone, (to create a smaller file, I had no luck with trying to make it smaller the clever way), and it did the same with the smaller file.

There is obviously some issue with my connection and I need to call BT to sort it out, but they are $hit at the best of times and now have foreign call centres, so I can now speak to someone in India, who does not understand me, and who I do not understand, about a problem I do not understand.

The plan this week was to meet up with Gay Joe for lunch, and I would have bluetoothed the file to his phone and he could have uploaded it for me, but we never managed to meet.


----------



## winger

Nice work Bulkaholic.

Nytol, I just wanted to see how hench you were. 

Hook up with Joey and tell him I said hi. :beer:


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> I would have put it up long before Con's video, and stated that Con would win before I even tried, I am more than happy to bow down to his greatness as a deadlifter.
> 
> I have tried 10 times to upload it, and my internet connection turns itself off when it reaches about 75%, I even filmed my laptop screen on my phone, (to create a smaller file, I had no luck with trying to make it smaller the clever way), and it did the same with the smaller file.
> 
> There is obviously some issue with my connection and I need to call BT to sort it out, but they are $hit at the best of times and now have foreign call centres, so I can now speak to someone in India, who does not understand me, and who I do not understand, about a problem I do not understand.
> 
> The plan this week was to meet up with Gay Joe for lunch, and I would have bluetoothed the file to his phone and he could have uploaded it for me, but we never managed to meet.


I think Microsoft movie maker compresses?

Hey winger, doesnt it have some compression thing you can use?

Its pretty cool, you can add music, or words that scrowl, put up the weight and everything.

I have never used it but winger has.

I think it might be on the XP disk?


----------



## winger

Go to the run command and copy and past this in moviemk.exe it should come up if you have Service pack 2 or higher.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bulkaholic said:


> :lol: :lol: *The 25kg are almost pink* so you would love those
> 
> Does make me think what outfit to wear so I dont clash though:lol:
> 
> 100kg dead!! Thats damn good going as we have plenty of blokes in gym who wouldn't dream of that:thumbup1:


 :blink: :blink: :blink:

Oooohhh.... Once I get the DL up to 120 I could use those... and I could wear my pink trackies and pink training vest on that day.....

Oh yes.

120 it shall have to be :cool2:

......now I just need to paint the bar pink......


----------



## Nytol

winger said:


> Go to the run command and copy and past this in moviemk.exe it should come up if you have Service pack 2 or higher.


I dont think either of you grasp just how little I know about IT stuff 

I uploaded videos before, because I clicked a little button that said upload, that is the extent of my knowledge.

When things do not work, I have no clue at all.

I shall either get Joe to do it, or take my laptop to a WIFI place and see if it will upload on their connection.


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> I dont think either of you grasp just how little I know about IT stuff
> 
> I uploaded videos before, because I clicked a little button that said upload, that is the extent of my knowledge.
> 
> When things do not work, I have no clue at all.
> 
> I shall either get Joe to do it, or take my laptop to a WIFI place and see if it will upload on their connection.


Hey bro, are using a dialup connection?


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> Hey bro, are using a dialup connection?


No, broad band, same ISP as I used before for all my videos, there is obviously some issue with it at the new house, I need to call them, but I put off far more important stuff than that, so cant see it happening any time soon


----------



## Guest

Bulk, youll fu(k your elbows if you try and jerk the weight up like that mate. Straight arms.

Nice lifting anyway.


----------



## pastanchicken

bulkaholic said:


> don't know how you follow Cons contributions but probably not like this:lol: :lol:
> 
> Here is my meager 7 reps although last one hitched:laugh:
> 
> Here is the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not massive but considering couldn't lift 1 of these a few months back quite happy


Impressive mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mikex101 said:


> Bulk, youll fu(k your elbows if you try and jerk the weight up like that mate. Straight arms.
> 
> Nice lifting anyway.


True mate makes me wince in pain just watching, bulk just pull the weight off the floor dont jerk it, watch some of the other guys in there videos, nice and smooth is the way to go.

ps nice work though.


----------



## DB

Yo Bulkaholic..

You know you're allowed to use your legs when you deadlift?!


----------



## jw007

I have Nytols super GAY DL video

I wil try to upload later

Fck knows how he made it, nothing seesm able to play file PMSL

its the cheap sh1t camcorder hes bought from a boot sale, says BETAMAX on side or some sh1t???


----------



## jw007

bulkaholic said:


> don't know how you follow Cons contributions but probably not like this:lol: :lol:
> 
> Here is my meager 7 reps although last one hitched:laugh:
> 
> Here is the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not massive but considering couldn't lift 1 of these a few months back quite happy


Nice lifting Col:thumbup1:

Some fantastic improvement in past few months


----------



## MissBC

hows the arm joe? xx


----------



## dmcc

Meh an SLDL still counts.


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> I have Nytols super GAY DL video
> 
> I wil try to upload later
> 
> Fck knows how he made it, nothing seesm able to play file PMSL
> 
> its the cheap sh1t camcorder hes bought from a boot sale, says BETAMAX on side or some sh1t???


Still more reps than you Sweet Pea x


----------



## Paul_k2

Well after plenty of good-mornings and SLDL's to build up some decent hamstring strength i finally made an attempt at 200kg and it was went smooth as silk. So i'll chip in with my 200kg x 1 no straps, chalk and a belt, come on baby :thumb:


----------



## GHS

Paul_k2 said:


> Well after plenty of good-mornings and SLDL's to build up some decent hamstring strength i finally made an attempt at 200kg and it was went smooth as silk. So i'll chip in with my 200kg x 1 no straps, chalk and a belt, come on baby :thumb:


 Where in North Wales are you Paul?


----------



## Paul_k2

Wrexham, you close by?


----------



## GHS

Paul_k2 said:


> Wrexham, you close by?


 I'm a Rhyl lad mate but I'm all over the place.

Had a few good nights in Liquid up your way :thumb:


----------



## jw007

There you go

Nytols poxy attempt

xxx


----------



## winger

Impressive.


----------



## siovrhyl

good lifting mate


----------



## TH0R

Very impressive Nytol


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that looks like a powerlifting gym with the atlas balls.

Nice going Nytol.


----------



## M_at

Very nice Mr Nytol.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Good going!!


----------



## Themanabolic

Paul_k2 said:


> Wrexham, you close by?


I'm from there 2, where do u train ??


----------



## Guest

Right, got bored around page 40

Con - 21

Martin Brown - 19

Nytol - 15

Siovrhyl - 15

DMCC - 12

Mikex101 - 10

MXD - 8

MCK - 6 no vid

DEZW - 6 no vid

54und3r5 - 5 no vid

WRT - 4 no vid

If ive missed you off then tuff.

7 people managed to get a vid up, 7. i recon weve got far to many keyboard warriors on this site! lol If you put a poll up we would have atleast 10 llifting 200 for 20


----------



## BlitzAcez

I'd do one if I could lift 200kg more than once, how come there is only 7 people who can lift it on this entire forum??


----------



## WRT

mikex101 said:


> Right, got bored around page 40
> 
> Con - 21
> 
> Martin Brown - 19
> 
> Nytol - 15
> 
> Siovrhyl - 15
> 
> DMCC - 12
> 
> Mikex101 - 10
> 
> MXD - 8
> 
> MCK - 6 no vid
> 
> DEZW - 6 no vid
> 
> 54und3r5 - 5 no vid
> 
> WRT - 4 no vid
> 
> If ive missed you off then tuff.
> 
> 7 people managed to get a vid up, 7. i recon weve got far to many keyboard warriors on this site! lol If you put a poll up we would have atleast 10 llifting 200 for 20


Fvcking great, I'm right at the bottom. To top it off I don't even have a vid to back up my poxy attempt:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd do one if I could lift 200kg more than once, how come there is only 7 people who can lift it on this entire forum??


Erm.... maybe not every one on this forum wants to do this challenge? :lol:

You have a better social life than me WRT so leave the gym stuff to me


----------



## Guest

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd do one if I could lift 200kg more than once, how come there is only 7 people who can lift it on this entire forum??


I can but I didnt see the point in entering :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd do one if I could lift 200kg more than once, how come there is only 7 people who can lift it on this entire forum??


It's not an easy weight - there's a lot of people who see it as a mental barrier.

Doing it more than once takes a hell of a lot out of you. The deadlift for weight also isn't the average bodybuilder's favourite exercise


----------



## fats

There are more that can lift it but haven't video'd it, or just generally can't be *rsed. I fall into the first category, that and the fact i can't outlift Con :cursing:


----------



## 065744

my attempt, this was done a while back id say 2 months ago when i was still 19, got six reps think i could have got 8 if i was on top form and went to faliure, allso got a bit shy when everyone in the gym started watching because i train at 5pm when all the curl monkeys r training so that looks like alot of weight to them,

stats,

19 years old

92kg

6ft1


----------



## Guest

065744 said:


> my attempt, this was done a while back id say 2 months ago when i was still 19, got six reps think i could have got 8 if i was on top form and went to faliure, allso got a bit shy when everyone in the gym started watching because i train at 5pm when all the curl monkeys r training so that looks like alot of weight to them,
> 
> stats,
> 
> 19 years old
> 
> 92kg
> 
> 6ft1


 Form was sloppy, well done never the less.


----------



## WRT

065744 said:


> my attempt, this was done a while back id say 2 months ago when i was still 19, got six reps think i could have got 8 if i was on top form and went to faliure, allso got a bit shy when everyone in the gym started watching because i train at 5pm when all the curl monkeys r training so that looks like alot of weight to them,
> 
> stats,
> 
> 19 years old
> 
> 92kg
> 
> 6ft1


Ahh the 2" pressers behind you:lol: Nice lifting mate.


----------



## 065744

Con said:


> Form was sloppy, well done never the less.


too much hitching?


----------



## Guest

065744 said:


> too much hitching?


 Any hitching is too much hitching mate.

However you obviously have good power it just looks like you need a bit more practice with deadlifts. The big lifts take a very long time to really perfect. But yes it should be one smooth motion including locking out your knees at the top. There is no reason and it is dangerous to lean so far back at the top, just stand straight up and erect with a very slight arch in your back and its done.


----------



## winger

Great job!


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> Ahh the 2" pressers behind you:lol: Nice lifting mate.


I saw that, 1/4 rep close grips....... lol

well done on the lift man


----------



## 065744

cheers boys,

ok thanks for that con, i didnt relise i was leaning back so far defo gona take ur advice on the lock out. got my second powerlifting comp in mid april want a 240kg deadlift by then best so far is a 210 and just missed the lockout on a 215  after the comp im gona do some high rep stuff again hopfully hit 200kg for 10-12 reps


----------



## Mareth

Im only at 150kg for 2 reps at the moment but am aiming to hit the big 200 by christmas, if I manage I'll join in with you 200k+ big boys next year!


----------



## lumberjack

Im in the same boat as 'Mareth' - 5 reps at 145kg is my best at the moment, be good to get upto 200kg, my aim is before Christmas though, we will see if it happens.


----------



## Dagman72

M_at said:


> It's not an easy weight - there's a lot of people who see it as a mental barrier.
> 
> Doing it more than once takes a hell of a lot out of you. The deadlift for weight also isn't the average bodybuilder's favourite exercise


Did it for 2 reps but with straps (I don't use a belt), gee it nearly killed me but was happy that I did it 

I just need to learn to power up through my legs more and push down through with my feet (if that makes sense)

When you see that amount of weight on the floor, you think how the **** am I going to lift that


----------



## dave_jenks

8 reps natty


----------



## tjwilkie

i just cant get past 6reps been stuck like this now for a few weeks doing my nut in


----------



## AB1990

who told you off for not wearing shoes?

Tell them where to go, i never wear shoes when squatting or doing deads and if i do they are a old retro pair of converse.

How can you drop the bar or weights on your toes when deadlifting is beyond me>?>?


----------



## DEJ

ruaidhri said:


> I know it's ridiculous. It was one of the girls who works there, they're all skinny and just out of college, they don't have a clue about weights. She stopped my literally just as I was about to lift the 200 so I wasn't best pleased but I wasn't rude at all, I just asked her why I needed to wear shoes. 10 mins later a guy who works there comes up asks if he can have a word. He then tells me that I was rude and abrupt to his colleague and said it better not happen again!


Fcuking power trippers, headbutt the d**k and change gyms! Don't deserve business.


----------



## WRT

ruaidhri said:


> I know it's ridiculous. It was one of the girls who works there, they're all skinny and just out of college, they don't have a clue about weights. She stopped my literally just as I was about to lift the 200 so I wasn't best pleased but I wasn't rude at all, I just asked her why I needed to wear shoes. 10 mins later a guy who works there comes up asks if he can have a word. He then tells me that I was rude and abrupt to his colleague and said *it better not happen again!*


Lmao who does he think he is? Tell him to get fvcked.


----------



## DEJ

ruaidhri said:


> I know, he was a knob but I didn't want to argue in case I got banned or whatever. Seriously ****ed off though, only recently started doin deads and squats with just my socks and I like it so I don't want to go back to wearing trainers. Can't think of one good health and safety reason for not wearing footwear, they claim there are many!


Just carry on wearing socks and if the dick says anything take him to one side have a quiet word, and if he still persists being a tossa, then.......well its up to you mate but i no what i would do. lol


----------



## Mowgli

If you're a member of a chain, remember that staff prefer not to clean the floors/equipment, so if your smelly socks are trapsed allover the floor, that's extra smeg for them to clean (in theory).

A pair of deadlift slippers can be had for a tenner and offer better grip than socks. That's unless you're wearing knee-high Totes.


----------



## JB74

i can only manage 6x180kg but not done any since sept need to get back into it


----------



## siovrhyl

has anyone beat con yet can't be bothered reading thru the 54 pages of trash talk to find out and wat was his score a think i may have another go at this


----------



## Guest

siovrhyl said:


> has anyone beat con yet can't be bothered reading thru the 54 pages of trash talk to find out and wat was his score a think i may have another go at this


No


----------



## DEJ

he got 27 from what i can remember si mate


----------



## WRT

Wasn't con natty when he got top? :lol:


----------



## GHS

Yeah con's a natty - he got 21.

Andy Bolton couldn't get 27 so Con certainly never :lol:


----------



## DEJ

Lmao my bad!!


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> im gna wait a week and give it a go...
> 
> gna wear straps tho as no way with i risk o.h/u.h grip!


dont count then

Be a TOOL like I was and succomb to peer pressure and then tear your fckin bicep off

(yes, you know hwo you are to55er:cursing: :cursing: :lol: )


----------



## dazc

hmmm, it was 200kg that broke me, even though i have the strenth to lift more. Im a bodybuilder, fcuk knows what i was thinking doing a lift i hadnt done in 6 years.

id advise anyone to not bother with stupid challenges in the gym.


----------



## Lois_Lane

GHS said:


> Yeah con's a natty - he got 21.
> 
> Andy Bolton couldn't get 27 so Con certainly never :lol:


Actually bro that was during my off time but no i am not natural.

I do enjoy you stupid comments.

In a couple of months i intend to hit 30 on this......bare in mind Bolton did not train for this it was a one off joke so it was hardly his max!


----------



## corbuk

i got 5 tonight


----------



## brockles

corbuk said:


> i got 5 tonight


4 1/2*


----------



## corbuk

hey whats half between pals:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

GHS said:


> Yeah con's a natty - he got 21.
> 
> Andy Bolton couldn't get 27 so Con certainly never :lol:


what was the body weight diff? i think lb for lb con won?


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> what was the body weight diff? i think lb for lb con won?


Probably 110lb or so mate, i think Bolton is around 350lb i was 240lb.

Don't get me wrong i am not even putting my self into the comparision with Bolton i just want to point out that just because on that one day Bolton did 27 does not mean 27 is impossible for others to get.

I became winded when i did it and that forced me to stop i will try when i am lighter....


----------



## Jason Griffiths

This is an unusal one for me. I can't rep out well on deads (poor stamina likely cause)

I've done 230x5, but can only manage 8 with 200.


----------



## AWG

200kg is my PB, so just 1 rep unfortunatly

can do 180kg for 6 though


----------



## Mowgli

I know I'm like a year late, but I couldn't lift 200kg a year ago. So here's my effort from this morning:


----------



## bizzlewood

only 8 reps for me with straps


----------



## big_jim_87

after a 260k dead i did 180k for 15...... i think i could get a nice number but i need the straps and belt..... i think i have a vid of 12 but can batter that now may give it a go


----------



## bizzlewood

big_jim_87 said:


> after a 260k dead i did 180k for 15...... i think i could get a nice number but i need the straps and belt..... i think i have a vid of 12 but can batter that now may give it a go


you just ****ed all over my 8 

who wants to do a 12+ deadlift anyway?...


----------



## big_jim_87

bizzlewood said:


> you just ****ed all over my 8
> 
> who wants to do a 12+ deadlift anyway?...


exactly thats why i opt for 270kx 8 lol

what did con get? 18-21 reps rings a bell?


----------



## bizzlewood

big_jim_87 said:


> exactly thats why i opt for 270kx 8 lol
> 
> what did con get? 18-21 reps rings a bell?


fcuk ok i get it now lol imma try and pull that before the years done .....

no idea, where is Elmo these days anyway he's been a bit quiet?


----------



## flapjack

I am embarrassed to say I am stuck at 130kg. Thats because I am lazy sh1t and don't deadlift often enough. Seeing this has given me the push, next year the 200kg has to happen!


----------



## winger

Impressive. Now if Joe was in the background screaming at you, you could have done two more.


----------



## Huntingground

Just read all of this thread, great thread, we need more of these.

Also Joe, watching that second bicep tear video was heartbreaking mate!!


----------



## walks

Great thread. Hopefully ill get that for a single one day

maybe we should crank things up a notch with a new comp, 200kg with one arm


----------



## Ninja

That is amazing strength some people have.......Reps

I managed 200x1 only...my grip is failing


----------



## littlesimon

I think I'd be good for 7 - 10 reps without belt or straps.


----------



## hsmann87

ive managed 200kg for 5 before

no belt, no straps. NATTY!!! lol

wandering if wearing a tight belt would give me more reps???


----------



## gumballdom

walks said:


> Great thread. Hopefully ill get that for a single one day
> 
> maybe we should crank things up a notch with a new comp, 200kg with one arm


well that p1sses over my 130kg one handed deadlift :lol:


----------



## bry1979

had a go the other night only hit 200 x 3, it was after doing 180 x 8 so i'll try again on my next back workout and do it 1st when i'm fresh lol.


----------



## MissBC

Dont forget the girlies who did their 80kg deadlift challenge  and yes i won LOL


----------

